# Big Brother 16



## Gracie

So...it starts towards the end of June. Anyone going to watch?


Big Brother 16 - CBS.com


----------



## MikeK

I watched one episode from beginning to end.  I've forgotten her name but that was the episode with that rather sweet young girl who hooked up with a fellow named Jeff and they won.  But I've tried to watch the next two seasons and was thoroughly disappointed with just about all the residents.  Didn't like any of them and found nothing worth spending time with.

I probably will watch the next one but as soon as it gets annoying I'll quit, which is what I've done with the last two.


----------



## Gracie

Damn, I can't think of her name either. Jeff and...and...dammit!! Yes, they are quite the couple. I love them both. Great people.

Some of them are just flat out nasty. I still will watch unless I get totally grossed out.


----------



## Harry Dresden

i usually see who is going to be on it.....if there are no loud mouths or asshole types i usually dont watch.....and since they took it off of Showtime i kinda lost interest.....seeing the uncensored stuff was my lure....


----------



## Gracie

The blonde's name is JORDAN!! We called her and Jeff Jordeff! I remember now.


----------



## buckyhouse

Harry Dresden said:


> i usually see who is going to be on it.....if there are no loud mouths or asshole types i usually dont watch.....and since they took it off of Showtime i kinda lost interest.....seeing the uncensored stuff was my lure....



That's what the live feeds are for ($$$).

It's an entertaining show though, and being on 3 times a week is nice since nothing is on in the summer besides baseball.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> The blonde's name is JORDAN!! We called her and Jeff Jordeff! I remember now.


That's it!  Jeff and Jordan!

A very nice, decent fellow and a sweet, deserving young lady.  They are such nice people they've set the bar too high for those who followed to hold any interest in them.


----------



## boedicca

I'd rather stab myself in the leg with an ice pick than watch such garbage.


----------



## Harry Dresden

buckyhouse said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i usually see who is going to be on it.....if there are no loud mouths or asshole types i usually dont watch.....and since they took it off of Showtime i kinda lost interest.....seeing the uncensored stuff was my lure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the live feeds are for ($$$).
> 
> It's an entertaining show though, and being on 3 times a week is nice since nothing is on in the summer besides baseball.
Click to expand...


i dont mind watching it....but i sure as hell wont pay to see it....it aint that great....


----------



## Sarah G

I do get the feeds.  It's my summer TV, fun as heck!


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> I do get the feeds.  It's my summer TV, fun as heck!


It actually is a kind of laboratory study for behavioral students.  It's sometimes interesting to watch the various personalities develop, changes take place, reactions to different circumstances, etc.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do get the feeds.  It's my summer TV, fun as heck!
> 
> 
> 
> It actually is a kind of laboratory study for behavioral students.  It's sometimes interesting to watch the various personalities develop, changes take place, reactions to different circumstances, etc.
Click to expand...


Can you imagine being stuck in a house for 3 months with all of that scheming and manipulation and needing to stay there?


----------



## AquaAthena

Gracie said:


> So...it starts towards the end of June. Anyone going to watch?
> 
> 
> Big Brother 16 - CBS.com



No....but will be watching _The Americans_, when it returns, and can hardly wait.


----------



## MikeK

AquaAthena said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...it starts towards the end of June. Anyone going to watch?
> 
> 
> Big Brother 16 - CBS.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....but will be watching _The Americans_, when it returns, and can hardly wait.
Click to expand...

I don't want to ask what that is about because some wise-guy will say it's about Americans.  But I would like to know what the theme of it is.  Is it historical drama?


----------



## Mertex

MikeK said:


> I watched one episode from beginning to end.  I've forgotten her name but that was the episode with that rather sweet young girl who hooked up with a fellow named Jeff and they won.  But I've tried to watch the next two seasons and was thoroughly disappointed with just about all the residents.  Didn't like any of them and found nothing worth spending time with.
> 
> I probably will watch the next one but as soon as it gets annoying I'll quit, which is what I've done with the last two.



That was Jeff and Jordan.....they should be married by now...but I think they are just living together in LA.


----------



## Mertex

AquaAthena said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...it starts towards the end of June. Anyone going to watch?
> 
> 
> Big Brother 16 - CBS.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....but will be watching _The Americans_, when it returns, and can hardly wait.
Click to expand...


I'm a big fan of "The Americans" too....can hardly wait for its return.


----------



## Mertex

Watched the first episode of Big Brother tonight.  I've watched every single episode since the beginning and am a big fan of the show.

I like that they changed the "House"  - I think they should decorate it differently for each season.....

I totally liked everyone of the new houseguests....each one in their own way.  At first I thought I wouldn't like PowPow (sp ?), but once they were in the house I totally think she is adorable.  I liked the girl with blue hair....she's so cool.  I thought that I wasn't going to like the young guy with pink hair, but he is hilarious and the older guy from NC just cracks me up with his accent, he is so honest....The girls are all beautiful, and I like that one of the guys is from San Antonio....man, he's got a bod....  I liked that they were all getting along really well with each other, there wasn't any snark....yet....

I can hardly wait for tomorrow night.   Julie explained some of the twists but it's all too complicated...I'll just have to wait and see how it develops.


----------



## Gracie

I agree with all you said but I think the model chick is going to be snarky cuz she is hot after the football dude and he likes Blue Hair, lol.


----------



## Mertex

MikeK said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...it starts towards the end of June. Anyone going to watch?
> 
> 
> Big Brother 16 - CBS.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....but will be watching _The Americans_, when it returns, and can hardly wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ask what that is about because some wise-guy will say it's about Americans.  But I would like to know what the theme of it is.  Is it historical drama?
Click to expand...


Looks like nobody answered your question.  The show is about Russian spys in America.  This young Russian couple paired together (they didn't know each other before they were asked to work together as husband and wife).  They have two children and they live across the street from a guy who works for the FBI...you need to watch it from the beginning.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I agree with all you said but I think the model chick is going to be snarky cuz she is hot after the football dude and he likes Blue Hair, lol.



Heh, you picked up on that, too?  It'll be fun to see what happens next....especially when they bring in the next crew.....looks like some weird ones are coming in tomorrow night!


----------



## Politico

Football player eh? Let me guess blue hair is a guy and he's faaabulous.

And how is than Chen holding up? Must be pushing 50 now.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

No, the one with the hair so black it's blue is a woman from Seattle and she looks vaguely familiar to me, I think I've seen her around.

She was one of them that was gung-ho to form an "all-girl" alliance, and it's about time. For some reason in BB, the men always try to team up early. I thought it was interesting that the buff single dad went out of his way to form an alliance with that guy from NC, that alliance could have staying power and I wouldn't be surprised if one of those two weren't one of the first members of the "American Viewers' Alliance" this year, or whatever it's called.


----------



## Politico

So which ones are the gay or trangendered ones? Don't tell me they aren't there.


----------



## Gracie

Dude with pink hair is gay. And for some reason, I am thinking Blue Hair lady is lesbian. Don't know why I think that.


----------



## Mertex

Politico said:


> So which ones are the gay or trangendered ones? Don't tell me they aren't there.




Why don't you watch it if you're that interested?


----------



## Gracie

Zack is a jerk. And mental. He hates everyone. No likey.

Hope he is the first one voted out.


----------



## Gracie

Caleb IS an animal..and he is cute...and he is eye candy to boot! I like him. So far. I don't much care of Paola, though. I like blue hair. And pink hair. And the mom of 3 kids. Not too thrilled with Preacher Woman. I get so sick of the bible thumping Big Brothers.


----------



## MikeK

Mertex said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....but will be watching _The Americans_, when it returns, and can hardly wait.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ask what that is about because some wise-guy will say it's about Americans.  But I would like to know what the theme of it is.  Is it historical drama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like nobody answered your question.  The show is about Russian spys in America.  This young Russian couple paired together (they didn't know each other before they were asked to work together as husband and wife).  They have two children and they live across the street from a guy who works for the FBI...you need to watch it from the beginning.
Click to expand...

Okay.  Thanks!


----------



## MikeK

I was so completely disappointed with the last two seasons of Big Brother I haven't been motivated to watch the first two episodes of this new season.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Zack is a jerk. And mental. He hates everyone. No likey.
> 
> Hope he is the first one voted out.




He's cute but he certainly set himself up to be disliked.  Coming down on Frankie the way he did was not received well by some of the others.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Caleb IS an animal..and he is cute...and he is eye candy to boot! I like him. So far. I don't much care of Paola, though. I like blue hair. And pink hair. And the mom of 3 kids.* Not too thrilled with Preacher Woman.* I get so sick of the bible thumping Big Brothers.



Yeah, I wasn't too impressed with her attitude.  It's still to early for me to form opinions on most of them.  I like PowPow, she's energetic, for lack of a better word.  I like BlueHair, Joey, too, and apparently so does America, they voted her the first of the 3 guest alliance...that should be an interesting twist.


----------



## Politico

Mertex said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which ones are the gay or trangendered ones? Don't tell me they aren't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you watch it if you're that interested?
Click to expand...


Sorry I am not turned on by nipped and tucked 50 year old oriental goldigger hosts. That aside. If all reality tv shows weren't staged and scripted I would. But they are which is why I know there is an Adam, Steve or Stephanie formally known as Steve that has been thrown in for ratings.


----------



## Mertex

Politico said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which ones are the gay or trangendered ones? Don't tell me they aren't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you watch it if you're that interested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I am not turned on by nipped and tucked 50 year old oriental goldigger hosts. That aside. If all reality tv shows weren't staged and scripted I would. But they are which is why I know there is an Adam, Steve or Stephanie formally known as Steve that has been thrown in for ratings.
Click to expand...



So, you don't like the program, don't watch it, but are asking questions about it....makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Sarah G

The first night of feeds was pretty good.  They're funny and strategizing a lot, a couple of them are annoying but overall it should be a good season.

I love Julie Chen, btw.  She's adorable and part of the reason people watch.  She does great interviews, even with those racist little shits from last season.  She handled them perfectly.


----------



## PixieStix

After watching Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones. My standards for entertainment is extremely high. 

I need something that is somewhat on that level. But probably not gonna happen. I am now officially spoiled. Those are the 2 best shows ever written and made for TV.


----------



## Sarah G

The day Aaryn BB15 was evicted:


----------



## Gracie

So coinkydink her name is Aaryn. lol. It suits.


----------



## Gracie

Actually....this season seems a bit better. Not too many lowlifes. At least...not that I have seen yet. This is a switch with so many likable people so early in the game. What happens as things move on, remains to be seen. Guess I better read more of the feeds at survivorsucks so I can see what is REALLY going on besides what is edited out on the tv show itself.


----------



## Mertex

PixieStix said:


> After watching Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones. My standards for entertainment is extremely high.
> 
> I need something that is somewhat on that level. But probably not gonna happen. I am now officially spoiled. Those are the 2 best shows ever written and made for TV.



I agree on Breking Bad, couldn't get turned on to Game of Thrones, but thought Dexter was just as exciting as Breaking Bad.   We (Mr. Mertex and I) just started watching "Tyrant" on FX, and it seems to have the ingredients for a real ripsnorter....have only watched one episode, and it was really good, but sometimes they go downhill after that.  Another good one  (I hope) is "The Last Ship" on TNT.  None of them have the effect that Breaking Bad and Dexter had, where you couldn't wait for the next episode, though.....those are really rare.


----------



## SuMar

Did anyone see the photo of Joey Evel Dick post on his Twitter? It's nasty! She's worse than Rachael.


----------



## SuMar

Sarah G said:


> The day Aaryn BB15 was evicted:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIWT4LbTv4k



I read on live feed chats that Zach is racist. Someone said they found his twitter account and a few months back, he tweeted that Obama is a Muslim Tree Monkey. (something like that)


----------



## Mertex

I thought tonight's show was hilarious.....Paola on the swing was so funny.....I couldn't stop laughing, she couldn't even stay on the seat....it was kind of pathetic.  So Frankie is no longer HOH....

Also, Devin is really not playing a good game.  He started the Bomb Squad, (supposed to be only guys) only to later tell two of the women and forcing Caleb to accept them as members of the Bomb Squad....I don't think it is going to end well for Devin.

About Zach, I wouldn't be surprised, he seems to be obsessed with himself.


----------



## Faun

Mertex said:


> I thought tonight's show was hilarious.....Paola on the swing was so funny.....I couldn't stop laughing, she couldn't even stay on the seat....it was kind of pathetic.  So Frankie is no longer HOH....
> 
> Also, Devin is really not playing a good game.  He started the Bomb Squad, (supposed to be only guys) only to later tell two of the women and forcing Caleb to accept them as members of the Bomb Squad....I don't think it is going to end well for Devin.
> 
> About Zach, I wouldn't be surprised, he seems to be obsessed with himself.


Devin isn't gonna last long. People who shift in alliances too much always get caught and tossed.


----------



## Gracie

Devin turned out to be a drama queen idiot.  I am really starting to like caleb though. Tough guy...but has a heart. Whether that will last remains to be seen.


----------



## MikeK

Mertex said:


> I thought tonight's show was hilarious.....Paola on the swing was so funny.....I couldn't stop laughing, she couldn't even stay on the seat....it was kind of pathetic.  So Frankie is no longer HOH....
> 
> Also, Devin is really not playing a good game.  He started the Bomb Squad, (supposed to be only guys) only to later tell two of the women and forcing Caleb to accept them as members of the Bomb Squad....I don't think it is going to end well for Devin.
> 
> About Zach, I wouldn't be surprised, he seems to be obsessed with himself.


I watched BB for the first time this season tonight.  The most solid impression I was able to form is I don't like the guy with the beard and the southern accent.  I hope they get rid of him soon.

Devin is a poser who thinks he's a lot smarter than he really is.  He's already alienated himself enough to be on very shaky ground.  The only thing he has going for him is sex appeal with the babes -- which could backfire if he isn't very careful.  

Caleb seems like a decent fellow, not given to the kind of instinctual treachery necessary for survival in the Big Brother House without a committed ally (e.g., Jeff and Jordan three seasons back).  So I hope he hooks up with someone who won't turn on him.  

I like the two giggly babes who are pals.  They remind me of my daughters when they were young -- always giggling and laughing.  They still do it when they get together.  Angry and scowling one minute and laughing like fools the next.  with a little luck and wise maneuvering they stand a good chance of winning.

The gay guy is annoying.


----------



## Gracie

I agree with everything you said except for the two giggly bimbos, and Donnie. I like him. He seems harmless enough and a truly nice guy but nice guys don't last long in there.
I don't much care for Christine (one of the giggly girls and the one that is a barista and has tatts) but the other one SEEMS ok. Maybe. I guess I just have the same feelings about Christine that you do for Donnie.

Frankie, the gay guy, will not last long. I hope Blue Hair does. Forgot her name. Will take me awhile to remember who they all are.


----------



## Sarah G

I usually don't watch the show when I have the feeds except for the DRs.  I really like Donny, the guy with the beard, he is pretty popular, very nice man.  Good competetor too.

Devin is whiney, I hope he goes home.  Brittney is strong, Pao Pao is stupid but everyone likes her.

Caleb is in love with Amber.  He tells everyone but he is taking a step back so she doesn't think he's too creepy.  Frankie is fun, he's playing a perfect social game.  Hayden and Nichole are a cute couple, possible showmance.  They're laughing and talking on the hammock right now.

Can't stand Victoria, she was crying because she lost her hair and has to wear extensions.  She is afraid everyone thinks she's ugly.  

That's what I know for now.  They really are getting along better than any other season I've seen and they're mostly very likable.  Joey is even likable, she just picked a fight with Devin and it kind of ticked people off.


----------



## Michelle420

I watch the feeds and read the spoilers.

It takes a while before I pick a favorite hg.


----------



## Pennywise

Life is far too short to waste time on garbage. For the life of me I cannot understand the appeal of shows like this. I don't get it.


----------



## Gracie

Wish we had a permanent feeder here to let us know what they are doing that isn't shown due to edits. Saves me from having to go hunt at SS.


----------



## Gracie

Pennywise said:


> Life is far too short to waste time on garbage. For the life of me I cannot understand the appeal of shows like this. I don't get it.



Entertainment. Kinda like the FZ here.


----------



## Pennywise

Gracie said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is far too short to waste time on garbage. For the life of me I cannot understand the appeal of shows like this. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entertainment. Kinda like the FZ here.
Click to expand...


I don't get where the entertainment comes from. It's poison, rots your soul and your brain. It's the whole voyeur element of the "reality" stuff that I find disturbing. Not to mention the phony scenarios and nastiness. It's an ugly scene, Gracie. This stuff does nothing to improve the state of our lives.


----------



## Michelle420

Pennywise said:


> Life is far too short to waste time on garbage. For the life of me I cannot understand the appeal of shows like this. I don't get it.



It's a game show. First place is  $500,000.

Alot of people watch game shows, maybe not your cup of tea but there is strategy to it.


----------



## MikeK

Pennywise said:


> Life is far too short to waste time on garbage. For the life of me I cannot understand the appeal of shows like this. I don't get it.


The Big Brother series is a de facto Behavioral lab experiment in which we are able to observe the effects of confinement under comfortable and civil but intensely competitive conditions.  

When a new season begins we are introduced to a group of individuals, each of whom we form an initial impression of.  But as time goes on we are able to study certain changes taking place as the various personalities interact and as strengths, weaknesses, and latent personal characteristics are revealed.  

Briefly stated, the Big Brother House is analogous to a laboratory tank filled with mice whose responses to various influences are observed.

If you have an interest in human behavior you will find the Big Brother series interesting.   But if you have no such interest it will bore you.


----------



## rcfieldz

This season has a wide variety of personalities


----------



## Mertex

MikeK said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is far too short to waste time on garbage. For the life of me I cannot understand the appeal of shows like this. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Brother series is a de facto Behavioral lab experiment in which we are able to observe the effects of confinement under comfortable and civil but intensely competitive conditions.
> 
> When a new season begins we are introduced to a group of individuals, each of whom we form an initial impression of.  But as time goes on we are able to study certain changes taking place as the various personalities interact and as strengths, weaknesses, and latent personal characteristics are revealed.
> 
> Briefly stated, the Big Brother House is analogous to a laboratory tank filled with mice whose responses to various influences are observed.
> 
> If you have an interest in human behavior you will find the Big Brother series interesting.   But if you have no such interest it will bore you.
Click to expand...


I think you've hit the nail on the head.  I find it extremely interesting that sometimes my analysis of someone's behavior is suddenly understood by some of the other guests.....sometimes it isn't and you wonder how someone can be so oblivious to certain behavior by others....and yet, that's how it is in real life....

Everyone has different tastes in programs....I can't understand the popularity of Dancing with the Stars, or The Bachelor/Bachelorette....I can't even stand America's Got Talent...(mainly because they do present some real talent but you have to watch a lot of crap that is not funny, not entertaining nor talent in between one or two really talented people.


----------



## Gracie

Don't forget that some people enjoy Abby's Dance Studio, watching this hulking pig of a woman prance around screaming at kids....and a hulking pig of a kid name Honey Boo Boo that can't speak english.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Devin turned out to be a drama queen idiot.  I am really starting to like caleb though. Tough guy...but has a heart. Whether that will last remains to be seen.



Funny how our first impressions usually go in a different direction after we see them in action....I think Devin is a real nut, his idea of bringing in everyone (almost) into the alliance is going to blow up in his face.  I liked Zach when I first saw him, now, not so much.  And Caleb is becoming more interesting and seems to be playing much better than the others.


----------



## Mertex

Pennywise said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is far too short to waste time on garbage. For the life of me I cannot understand the appeal of shows like this. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entertainment. Kinda like the FZ here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get where the entertainment comes from. *It's poison, rots your soul and your brain. *It's the whole voyeur element of the "reality" stuff that I find disturbing. Not to mention the phony scenarios and nastiness. It's an ugly scene, Gracie. This stuff does nothing to improve the state of our lives.
Click to expand...


What?  Not if you realize it is just entertainment.....I don't take the program that seriously, just like here....I don't get upset because some people don't agree with me.  

I get it that you don't like the program, there are lots of people that don't, but you coming into the Big Brother thread to tell most of us that are fans that you don't like it and why, is just arrogant.....I for one, don't really give a crap what you like or don't like.


----------



## Gracie

Zach was horrible in his intro vid. I knew right at the get go that he is a sociopath pretending to be another Dr. Will.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Zach was horrible in his intro vid. I knew right at the get go that he is a sociopath pretending to be another Dr. Will.



Yeah, it seems like he is trying too hard...instead of being likable he's becoming obnoxious.


----------



## Gracie

omg. I am watching it right now (commercial) and I am agog at the idiocy of that blonde chick that thinks there are ghosts in the BBH. Um...all the walls are cameras and one sided glass. Talk about representing dumb blondes.

And Devin is a moron. Donny is military? lol. That other guy that guarantees it...he is a moron too. Dayum.


----------



## Gracie

Tunnel vision. Thats what this game shows. 
The guys have an alliance but have a shit hissy when a woman wants an all girl alliance and how DARE she play the game?!
Duh. And what the hell is wrong with Joey? I thought she had more balls. I woulda said "yeah, I tried for an all girls alliance. Stupid bitches have no brains, but at least I am playng the game. Deal with it, asshole".


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> omg. I am watching it right now (commercial) and I am agog at the idiocy of that blonde chick that thinks there are ghosts in the BBH. Um...all the walls are cameras and one sided glass. Talk about representing dumb blondes.
> 
> And Devin is a moron. Donny is military? lol. That other guy that guarantees it...he is a moron too. Dayum.



Did you see how badly they failed at the Spelling competition?  I couldn't believe it...like they were looking to spell one word, but couldn't find a letter, so instead of trying to make a different word with the letters they had, they gave up!  Maybe they didn't want to have the burden of what to do with the Veto?  

Zach thought he had it made with his 7 letter word and Donny blew him out of the water.  That was too funny.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Tunnel vision. Thats what this game shows.
> The guys have an alliance but have a shit hissy when a woman wants an all girl alliance and how DARE she play the game?!
> Duh. And what the hell is wrong with Joey? I thought she had more balls. I woulda said "yeah, I tried for an all girls alliance. Stupid bitches have no brains, but at least I am playng the game. Deal with it, asshole".




I know....she thought they had forgiven her and all was well....can see this season is going to be more funny than clever.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> omg. I am watching it right now (commercial) and I am agog at the idiocy of that blonde chick that thinks there are ghosts in the BBH. Um...all the walls are cameras and one sided glass. Talk about representing dumb blondes.
> 
> And Devin is a moron. Donny is military? lol. That other guy that guarantees it...he is a moron too. Dayum.


I didn't watch the first two episodes of this season.  The first one I watched was on Sunday (6/29) and my impression of Donny was negative.  The fact that I dislike beards (especially his type of beard) probably has something to do with that.  But tonight we're given cause to believe there is a surprise to come about Donny's background that might have something to do with his peculiar behavior.  

So far this group seems generally more pleasant than those of the last two seasons.


----------



## Sarah G

I don't like beards like that either but this guy is so nice and really straight up.  I like Donny.  

Caleb is obsessed with Amber and has been acting like a stalker.  He is seriously scaring America.  He talked about how he has done such nice things for her and now he hears she doesn't care about him in the same way.  He was talking to everyone who would listen about how she said that about him and he has just been wonderful to her.

He finally talked to her and she said she didn't want a relationship like that in the house so he took it to mean he should continue to pursue her as usual.  Now he is happily talking about a future love relationship with her.

Devin is making people mad and they are already talking about backdooring him.  Brit is slowly bringing the women together to fight the men.  The men think they are taking the house over and calling all the shots.

Tonight is the eviction and a new HOH will take the high bedroom.


----------



## Michelle420

It is weird how pre-occupied Caleb is with Amber.

I like Donny but I don't think he will last.

Pao Pao had potential but seems to be sliding into the background and playing the dummy card.

So far no favorites for me yet.

Derrick has potential.


----------



## Mertex

I hated to see Joey go....she was funny, smart and fun.....she was way ahead of all the girls in there who will probably be picked off by the guys one by one because they don't stand up for themselves.  I thought surely Christine would break away from the pack, but like Joey said, they're all scared.

Donny being in the All American Alliance is going to be fun to watch....if they keep sending them home, that Alliance isn't  going to go anywhere, cause Donny doesn't seem like he is going to be around too long.


----------



## Gracie

I don't much care for caleb any more. I knew that would not last, lol. They all seem normal until their true selves come out.

I was sorry to see Joey go too. I kinda like the mom...but I don't remember her name. She has 3 kids. She seems normal too, but she doesn't get much edit so hard to tell.

If I had to have a fav, it would be Donny, but good guys never last. Derrick seems ok too. For now.


----------



## Faun

Sarah G said:


> I don't like beards like that either but this guy is so nice and really straight up.  I like Donny.
> 
> Caleb is obsessed with Amber and has been acting like a stalker.  He is seriously scaring America.  He talked about how he has done such nice things for her and now he hears she doesn't care about him in the same way.  He was talking to everyone who would listen about how she said that about him and he has just been wonderful to her.
> 
> He finally talked to her and she said she didn't want a relationship like that in the house so he took it to mean he should continue to pursue her as usual.  Now he is happily talking about a future love relationship with her.
> 
> Devin is making people mad and they are already talking about backdooring him.  Brit is slowly bringing the women together to fight the men.  The men think they are taking the house over and calling all the shots.
> 
> Tonight is the eviction and a new HOH will take the high bedroom.


Donny might just be the most honest person to ever play BB.


----------



## Sarah G

Here is a spoiler from last night.  They had noms and the battle for who gets to be the official HOH.  Hope I did the spoiler thing right.



Spoiler: Spoiler Alert.



Amber and Devin won HOH, Devin picked Brittney and Pao Pao to go on the block and Amber picked Hayden and Nichole!  Amber was whining that she really didn't want to nom anyone and didn't want to be HOH anymore.  She was letting effing Caleb and Devin run the show.

Well Brittney and Pao lost the challenge making Devin the official HOH.  Now, Brit or Pao are going home.  Everyone is beginning to HATE Caleb and Devin and a coup to get them out is forming.


----------



## Gracie

Read the spoiler, and I hope that last paragraph is true because once 2 people begin to rule, its like that throughout the whole game. Time for the hamsters to wake the fuck up and PLAY instead of scurrying around in fear like...well...hamsters.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Here is a spoiler from last night.  They had noms and the battle for who gets to be the official HOH.  Hope I did the spoiler thing right.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler Alert.
> 
> 
> 
> Amber and Devin won HOH, Devin picked Brittney and Pao Pao to go on the block and Amber picked Hayden and Nichole!  Amber was whining that she really didn't want to nom anyone and didn't want to be HOH anymore.  She was letting effing Caleb and Devin run the show.
> 
> Well Brittney and Pao lost the challenge making Devin the official HOH.  Now, Brit or Pao are going home.  Everyone is beginning to HATE Caleb and Devin and a coup to get them out is forming.



The only thing that annoys me about Caleb is his Amber obsession. 

I like Donny, Derrick, Pao (even though she's not a great player lol) Brittany and Frankie.

I pretty much dislike Devin and Zach 

It's too early in the game for me to have a favorite and those I like right now could change.

The feeds usually make me change my mind.


----------



## Michelle420

Who all watches the feeds?


----------



## Sarah G

Cody and Haden are beginning to strategize big time.  Both of them are surprisingly intelligent about it and can go far as long as the dumb ones do not go along with Caleb and Devin.

Pao, Amber and maybe Christine could possibly stick with Caleb and Devin.  They're so weak.  Nichole is ify.


----------



## Sarah G

I watch the feeds in the evening and early morning when I get up.  I'm on the Eastern side of the US.  They're still sleeping now, it was a late night for them.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Cody and Haden are beginning to strategize big time.  Both of them are surprisingly intelligent about it and can go far as long as the dumb ones do not go along with Caleb and Devin.
> 
> Pao, Amber and maybe Christine could possibly stick with Caleb and Devin.  They're so weak.  Nichole is ify.



 Yeah it's sad !


----------



## Gracie

Amber is a bimbo.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Amber is a bimbo.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Amber is a bimbo.


There is something peculiar about Caleb's (supposed) obsession with Amber.  He seems to be the kind of country boy who would have no trouble getting on with country girls, and there are three other girls in the group whom I think are far more attractive than Amber.

So I'm inclined to think Caleb might be a lot slicker than he appears to be and is pretending to be attracted to Amber to promote competitive seduction by the other girls.  It's either that or he really is a backward yokel who hasn't been around very much.


----------



## Sarah G

There was a fight between the heavyweights last night.  Everyone is complaining that Devin is bullying them and they went to Caleb about it.  Amber and a couple of others.  

Caleb brought it up to Devin saying nobody in the house wants Brittney out but him and they all think Devin is making the game personal.  Devin blew up when he found out nobody would vote the way he wants them to.  

They had words and Devin said the alliance is done!  Devin is now sitting in the HOH and he said that is where he is going to stay.

That's the thing, you get this HOH mania and you think you can tell everyone how to vote.  It comes back on you eventually.  

Devin now knows that everyone is planning his demise.  Caleb is the new hero.


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Here is a spoiler from last night.  They had noms and the battle for who gets to be the official HOH.  Hope I did the spoiler thing right.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler Alert.
> 
> 
> 
> Amber and Devin won HOH, Devin picked Brittney and Pao Pao to go on the block and Amber picked Hayden and Nichole!  Amber was whining that she really didn't want to nom anyone and didn't want to be HOH anymore.  She was letting effing Caleb and Devin run the show.
> 
> Well Brittney and Pao lost the challenge making Devin the official HOH.  Now, Brit or Pao are going home.  Everyone is beginning to HATE Caleb and Devin and a coup to get them out is forming.



Re your Spoiler....sometimes that is what it takes to wake them up.  Hope they get others to see it.


----------



## Sarah G

They get to do the photo booth again this year.  That was fun for them last year on Sunday afternoons.

Brittney and Devin had a heart to heart yesterday and made a game deal.  She won't put him up if he takes her off the block today.

Devin just admitted to Frankie that after Britt left the hoh room yesterday, he watched her on the screen and he has developed a huge crush.  The beautiful vixen Brittney has tamed the mean old beast.  

Wait until she finds THAT out.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> They get to do the photo booth again this year.  That was fun for them last year on Sunday afternoons.
> 
> Brittney and Devin had a heart to heart yesterday and made a game deal.  She won't put him up if he takes her off the block today.
> 
> Devin just admitted to Frankie that after Britt left the hoh room yesterday, he watched her on the screen and he has developed a huge crush.  The beautiful vixen Brittney has tamed the mean old beast.
> 
> Wait until she finds THAT out.



That might be interesting.

So far Britney seems all right.


----------



## Michelle420

Devin's BB Handler's must have gave good hints to him to align back with Donny


----------



## Mertex

Devin came off as the biggest control freak ever in the game Sunday....I can't believe Amber let him walk all over her when she was trying to do some of the explaining to Nicole and Hayden why they got picked and Devin tells her "Let me handle it" .....

I'm not liking Devin very much....

So, now that he's not that eager to get rid of Britt, will Paola be the one, after he gave her his promise to keep her safe?  What a sorry person he turned out to be.

Devin is also a Drama queen.....geez, he acts like he is in charge and the rest of them are letting him....


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> Devin came off as the biggest control freak ever in the game Sunday....I can't believe Amber let him walk all over her when she was trying to do some of the explaining to Nicole and Hayden why they got picked and Devin tells her "Let me handle it" .....
> 
> I'm not liking Devin very much....
> 
> So, now that he's not that eager to get rid of Britt, will Paola be the one, after he gave her his promise to keep her safe?  What a sorry person he turned out to be.
> 
> Devin is also a Drama queen.....geez, he acts like he is in charge and the rest of them are letting him....



Devin's an arrogant ass


----------



## Gracie

I missed it tonight cuz I was watching Walking Dead marathon and upcoming reviews.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I missed it tonight cuz I was watching Walking Dead marathon and upcoming reviews.



I got the feeds up


----------



## Gracie

What feeds? You have feeds posted HERE?

I usually head to SS to read updates but haven't made it there yet.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> What feeds? You have feeds posted HERE?
> 
> I usually head to SS to read updates but haven't made it there yet.



no feeds posted but PM me


----------



## Gracie

Why don't you start a live feed thread, hon? Do you know how many people signed on at SS just for participating in Survivor threads and BB feeds? I'll tell ya how many:

Over 100,000 people. Threads alone in the BB forum is 1911361. It's a big draw, these reality shows.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Why don't you start a live feed thread, hon? Do you know how many people signed on at SS just for participating in Survivor threads and BB feeds? I'll tell ya how many:
> 
> Over 100,000 people. Threads alone in the BB forum is 1911361. It's a big draw, these reality shows.



I wouldn't want it to get taken down.


----------



## Gracie

Why would it be taken down if it is YOUR feeds? Maybe others who have the feed will help keep it going with their own feeds?


----------



## Gracie

It might be a big draw for usmb, too. Get new folks in here!


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> It might be a big draw for usmb, too. Get new folks in here!



Normally you have to pay for feeds.

But people can do live updates here from the feeds for sure.


----------



## Gracie

Yes, I know. The ones that pay for the feed, post what they are seeing for those who don't have the money. Which is the draw for so many and why that place is JAMMED with people. More people, more money. So it could be a very good draw for usmb owners.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Yes, I know. The ones that pay for the feed, post what they are seeing for those who don't have the money. Which is the draw for so many and why that place is JAMMED with people. More people, more money. So it could be a very good draw for usmb owners.



Devin is in his HOH room alone talking to himself.


----------



## Michelle420

Devin is talking with Derrick and paranoid of Zach. Devin says Zach wants to go home and asked devin to take Britney down and put zach up.


----------



## Gracie

Poor Devin. What a tard.


----------



## MikeK

I'm starting to have the impression that Devin might be on steroids or he's a psycho.  But either way, if he is ever nominated he will be gone.


----------



## Sarah G

The feeds are 26 bucks for three months.  If you don't have them, read the updates.


----------



## Mertex

I watched a little bit of the feeds last night and Devin and Derrick were in the kitchen talking, but nothing special took place....then I watched the others out in the backyard...it was pretty boring.  Seems like every time I get on to the feeds they are all either sleeping or just haning out.....I haven't heard any special gossip....


----------



## Sarah G

Devin told Britt how he was feeling in front of a group late last night.  She was classy and very nice to him.  I knew she would be.  She said at the airport someone said to her that she should get together with Devin.  She said absolutely not.

There won't be a showmance but she intends to be his friend.


----------



## Mertex

So much for the free feeds....I tried to get on and I got a message that "Safari can't find that browser" or something like that.....so I then tried going up on Chrome....got the same thing, address can't be found.  I guess they cut us off....


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> So much for the free feeds....I tried to get on and I got a message that "Safari can't find that browser" or something like that.....so I then tried going up on Chrome....got the same thing, address can't be found.  I guess they cut us off....



That's why I don't post them because someone reports them


----------



## PeoplePower

#Devinhasadaughter was the number one thing trending on twitter in the US for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Michelle420

Team America Frankie, Derrick and Donny


----------



## Mertex

Wow!  I can't believe how everyone is so afraid of Devin.....and when sweet Britt confronts him and appeals to his parent side, he melts and takes her off......so much for the promise that he made to PaoPao....

What a bunch of woozes.....Caleb was acting all macho and tough, then he caves, apologizes to Devin, and then spills the beans on people wanting to put Devin up....what a stupid move.  Stuff like that needs to remain secret until the opportunity presents itself...now Zach is on the eviction chair....

I wonder when they're going to toughen up to Devin....he's going to continue to rule just like Evil Dick did.....it might work out for him.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> Wow!  I can't believe how everyone is so afraid of Devin.....and when sweet Britt confronts him and appeals to his parent side, he melts and takes her off......so much for the promise that he made to PaoPao....
> 
> What a bunch of woozes.....Caleb was acting all macho and tough, then he caves, apologizes to Devin, and then spills the beans on people wanting to put Devin up....what a stupid move.  Stuff like that needs to remain secret until the opportunity presents itself...now Zach is on the eviction chair....
> 
> I wonder when they're going to toughen up to Devin....he's going to continue to rule just like Evil Dick did.....it might work out for him.



It will change when someone else has HOH. He doesn't seem to have one real ally. The one who would've stoof by him PaoPao he betrayed.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I can't believe how everyone is so afraid of Devin.....and when sweet Britt confronts him and appeals to his parent side, he melts and takes her off......so much for the promise that he made to PaoPao....
> 
> What a bunch of woozes.....Caleb was acting all macho and tough, then he caves, apologizes to Devin, and then spills the beans on people wanting to put Devin up....what a stupid move.  Stuff like that needs to remain secret until the opportunity presents itself...now Zach is on the eviction chair....
> 
> I wonder when they're going to toughen up to Devin....he's going to continue to rule just like Evil Dick did.....it might work out for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will change when someone else has HOH. He doesn't seem to have one real ally. The one who would've stoof by him PaoPao he betrayed.
Click to expand...



I sure hope so....when I saw them talking tough I was so happy they were finally going to stand up to him.....then they all caved....none of the guys want to stand up to him, and Zach was the only one that wasn't afraid, and then he saw that Devin was coming after him and he turned into a jellyfish and started sucking up.....he still got put on the block.

I wonder what happened at the end of the show...if anyone has a feed, let us know...Britt stood up to say something and the commentator said "all hell broke loose after the meeting" but the show ended and we didn't get to see what happened.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I can't believe how everyone is so afraid of Devin.....and when sweet Britt confronts him and appeals to his parent side, he melts and takes her off......so much for the promise that he made to PaoPao....
> 
> What a bunch of woozes.....Caleb was acting all macho and tough, then he caves, apologizes to Devin, and then spills the beans on people wanting to put Devin up....what a stupid move.  Stuff like that needs to remain secret until the opportunity presents itself...now Zach is on the eviction chair....
> 
> I wonder when they're going to toughen up to Devin....he's going to continue to rule just like Evil Dick did.....it might work out for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will change when someone else has HOH. He doesn't seem to have one real ally. The one who would've stoof by him PaoPao he betrayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so....when I saw them talking tough I was so happy they were finally going to stand up to him.....then they all caved....none of the guys want to stand up to him, and Zach was the only one that wasn't afraid, and then he saw that Devin was coming after him and he turned into a jellyfish and started sucking up.....he still got put on the block.
> 
> I wonder what happened at the end of the show...if anyone has a feed, let us know...Britt stood up to say something and the commentator said "all hell broke loose after the meeting" but the show ended and we didn't get to see what happened.
Click to expand...


I noticed on the feeds that Frankie was kind of ignoring Zach and I think that also made him bad.


----------



## Gracie

I am watching it now. Devin is wacked.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will change when someone else has HOH. He doesn't seem to have one real ally. The one who would've stoof by him PaoPao he betrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so....when I saw them talking tough I was so happy they were finally going to stand up to him.....then they all caved....none of the guys want to stand up to him, and Zach was the only one that wasn't afraid, and then he saw that Devin was coming after him and he turned into a jellyfish and started sucking up.....he still got put on the block.
> 
> I wonder what happened at the end of the show...if anyone has a feed, let us know...Britt stood up to say something and the commentator said "all hell broke loose after the meeting" but the show ended and we didn't get to see what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed on the feeds that Frankie was kind of ignoring Zach and I think that also made him bad.
Click to expand...


For a while I thought Zach had to be gay, the way he was hanging on to Frankie....I think Frankie is playing smart....he doesn't want to defend Zach and end up on Devin's radar, too.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so....when I saw them talking tough I was so happy they were finally going to stand up to him.....then they all caved....none of the guys want to stand up to him, and Zach was the only one that wasn't afraid, and then he saw that Devin was coming after him and he turned into a jellyfish and started sucking up.....he still got put on the block.
> 
> I wonder what happened at the end of the show...if anyone has a feed, let us know...Britt stood up to say something and the commentator said "all hell broke loose after the meeting" but the show ended and we didn't get to see what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed on the feeds that Frankie was kind of ignoring Zach and I think that also made him bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a while I thought Zach had to be gay, the way he was hanging on to Frankie....I think Frankie is playing smart....he doesn't want to defend Zach and end up on Devin's radar, too.
Click to expand...


Not sure how he identifies himself, he could be homo-romantic, bi or gay.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed on the feeds that Frankie was kind of ignoring Zach and I think that also made him bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a while I thought Zach had to be gay, the way he was hanging on to Frankie....I think Frankie is playing smart....he doesn't want to defend Zach and end up on Devin's radar, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure how he identifies himself, he could be homo-romantic, bi or gay.
Click to expand...



He said he was hetero....but he was cuddling up with Frankie, it was weird.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a while I thought Zach had to be gay, the way he was hanging on to Frankie....I think Frankie is playing smart....he doesn't want to defend Zach and end up on Devin's radar, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how he identifies himself, he could be homo-romantic, bi or gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said he was hetero....but he was cuddling up with Frankie, it was weird.
Click to expand...


He has family watching......


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how he identifies himself, he could be homo-romantic, bi or gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he was hetero....but he was cuddling up with Frankie, it was weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has family watching......
Click to expand...


Oh....okay....I'm sure he's family must have found it weird, too, unless they know...


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said he was hetero....but he was cuddling up with Frankie, it was weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has family watching......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....okay....I'm sure he's family must have found it weird, too, unless they know...
Click to expand...


Yeah, I've had friends who think they are concealing their sexual identity from their family but then when they come out they find out the family already knew


----------



## Gracie

I don't much like this BB. Its the same o same o with a shitload of people afraid of ONE guy and let that guy speak for them, act for them. Devin said it was not a dictatorship yet when zach said he wanted brit to stay, Devin gets all uppity. And nobody calls him on it! And the girls are wimps. Geez.

This is bullshit.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I don't much like this BB. Its the same o same o with a shitload of people afraid of ONE guy and let that guy speak for them, act for them. Devin said it was not a dictatorship yet when zach said he wanted brit to stay, Devin gets all uppity. And nobody calls him on it! And the girls are wimps. Geez.
> 
> This is bullshit.





Hopefully tables turn next week.


----------



## Gracie

The asshole wins veto.

They hamsters really need to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Mertex

They're all afraid that if they say something they'll end up on the block, but if they continue being wimpy (like Joey called them out to be).....they'll be picked off one by one.

Devin can't be HOH next week....so I hope someone with balls gets to be and doesn't let him call the shots any more..


----------



## Gracie

I don't even know if I will watch next week, to be honest. They are all really boring. And lemmings.


----------



## Michelle420

This is Frankie's sister

[ame=http://youtu.be/Nvo9z8NXrGM]Ariana Grande - I Have Nothing by Whitney Houston (Perfoming at White House) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> This is Frankie's sister
> 
> Ariana Grande - I Have Nothing by Whitney Houston (Perfoming at White House) - YouTube




She's great.....beautiful girl, too.


----------



## PeoplePower

Christine is probably playing the smartest game right now. But that's not saying much.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Gracie

Christine is a floater.

Oh. Wait. ALL of them are floaters because they are skeered of mean ol devin. Meh. eye roll.


----------



## Sarah G

PeoplePower said:


> Christine is probably playing the smartest game right now. But that's not saying much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Christine is a slug.  She reminds me of Natalie from BB9, she's a mess.


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Frankie's sister
> 
> Ariana Grande - I Have Nothing by Whitney Houston (Perfoming at White House) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's great.....beautiful girl, too.
Click to expand...


Frankie is talented too.  I like his social game, he's fun and entertaining just like he is here:


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine is probably playing the smartest game right now. But that's not saying much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine is a slug.  She reminds me of Natalie from BB9, she's a mess.
Click to expand...


Amber is an even bigger floater....she's just hoping that by remaining meek she'll get by.


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine is probably playing the smartest game right now. But that's not saying much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine is a slug.  She reminds me of Natalie from BB9, she's a mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amber is an even bigger floater....she's just hoping that by remaining meek she'll get by.
Click to expand...


Does she have deals with people?  I think she does, if not, when Caleb is gone she might as well pack her bags.


----------



## Sarah G

The feeds have been out all day.


----------



## MikeK

Why I find Big Brother interesting:

After missing the first two episodes I started out disliking Donny because of my first impression of him (and because I don't like beards).  Now my impression of Donny has softened -- but I still think there is more to him than meets the eye.

I started out thinking Caleb is an un-affected country boy.  But I've come to progressively dislike him and regard him as an annoyingly ordinary rhinestone cowboy.  

I am sorry to see Paola leave because she's a cute little bugger and funny to watch.  I was very surprised by how many of the players voted against her instead of that obnoxious creep, Zach -- whom I find myself disliking more and more. 

At this stage of the game my favorite people are Nicole and Christine.


----------



## MikeK

Why I find Big Brother interesting:

After missing the first two episodes I started out disliking Donny because of my first impression of him (and because I don't like beards).  Now my impression of Donny has softened -- but I still think there is more to him than meets the eye.

I started out thinking Caleb is an un-affected country boy.  But I've come to progressively dislike him and regard him as an annoyingly ordinary rhinestone cowboy.  

I am sorry to see Paola leave because she's a cute little bugger and funny to watch.  I was very surprised by how many of the players voted against her instead of that obnoxious creep, Zach -- whom I find myself disliking more and more. 

At this stage of the game my favorite people are Nicole and Christine.


----------



## Mertex

MikeK said:


> Why I find Big Brother interesting:
> 
> After missing the first two episodes I started out disliking Donny because of my first impression of him (and because I don't like beards).  Now my impression of Donny has softened -- but I still think there is more to him than meets the eye.
> 
> I started out thinking Caleb is an un-affected country boy.  But I've come to progressively dislike him and regard him as an annoyingly ordinary rhinestone cowboy.
> 
> I am sorry to see Paola leave because she's a cute little bugger and funny to watch.  I was very surprised by how many of the players voted against her instead of that obnoxious creep, Zach -- whom I find myself disliking more and more.
> 
> At this stage of the game my favorite people are Nicole and Christine.



I hated to see Paola leave, too, she was spunky and fun, and I don't like Zach much either, he is spineless.

My favorites are Nicole and Hayden....I like that he isn't sucking up to Devin like the rest of them, and Frankie is getting on my nerves, wanting to remain loyal to Devin, who throws anyone that doesn't go along with him, under the bus.


----------



## Gracie

I dislike Frankie a lot. He irritates me. Plus, he is a wuss. Christine is icky. She needs to wash her greasy hair.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why I find Big Brother interesting:
> 
> After missing the first two episodes I started out disliking Donny because of my first impression of him (and because I don't like beards).  Now my impression of Donny has softened -- but I still think there is more to him than meets the eye.
> 
> I started out thinking Caleb is an un-affected country boy.  But I've come to progressively dislike him and regard him as an annoyingly ordinary rhinestone cowboy.
> 
> I am sorry to see Paola leave because she's a cute little bugger and funny to watch.  I was very surprised by how many of the players voted against her instead of that obnoxious creep, Zach -- whom I find myself disliking more and more.
> 
> At this stage of the game my favorite people are Nicole and Christine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hated to see Paola leave, too, she was spunky and fun, and I don't like Zach much either, he is spineless.
> 
> My favorites are Nicole and Hayden....I like that he isn't sucking up to Devin like the rest of them, and Frankie is getting on my nerves, wanting to remain loyal to Devin, who throws anyone that doesn't go along with him, under the bus.
Click to expand...


Hayden's cute. I am waiting to see them step up their game.


----------



## Sarah G

Anyone see Thursday's show where part two of the POV ceremony blowup happened?  So funny, Britt explained why she was so mad at Pow Pow, it was because she threw the comp that would have kept both of them off the block.

Zach jumped in with his hater speech and was yelling in his scary crazy voice.  Oh lord.  That was funny.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Anyone see Thursday's show where part two of the POV ceremony blowup happened?  So funny, Britt explained why she was so mad at Pow Pow, it was because she threw the comp that would have kept both of them off the block.
> 
> Zach jumped in with his hater speech and was yelling in his scary crazy voice.  Oh lord.  That was funny.



Zach gets on my nerves.


----------



## Michelle420

The Zach/Amanda rumor was clever.


----------



## Gracie

What zach and amanda rumor?

I saw the blow up. Wusses. The whole lot of them.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> What zach and amanda rumor?
> 
> I saw the blow up. Wusses. The whole lot of them.



It was on tonight's episode the task of Team America.


----------



## Gracie

It comes on in about 40 minutes.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> It comes on in about 40 minutes.



What explosion are you talking about>?


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> The Zach/Amanda rumor was clever.



It sure was, they even look alike....


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Anyone see Thursday's show where part two of the POV ceremony blowup happened?  So funny, Britt explained why she was so mad at Pow Pow, it was because she threw the comp that would have kept both of them off the block.
> 
> Zach jumped in with his hater speech and was yelling in his scary crazy voice.  Oh lord.  That was funny.




I felt sorry for PaoPao.....after she did everything Devin told her to do, he then threw her under the bus.  Devin needs to go, I lost respect for him when he claims that he has integrity and then he treats people the way he does.

Zach is a loose cannon and needs to go, to, but I guess they have to deal with Devin.  I wonder what will happen if he is picked for the Veto competition and wins it....he'll vote to keep the nominations the same and Jacosta will probably go home.  She's a floater anyway.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see Thursday's show where part two of the POV ceremony blowup happened?  So funny, Britt explained why she was so mad at Pow Pow, it was because she threw the comp that would have kept both of them off the block.
> 
> Zach jumped in with his hater speech and was yelling in his scary crazy voice.  Oh lord.  That was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt sorry for PaoPao.....after she did everything Devin told her to do, he then threw her under the bus.  Devin needs to go, I lost respect for him when he claims that he has integrity and then he treats people the way he does.
> 
> Zach is a loose cannon and needs to go, to, but I guess they have to deal with Devin.  I wonder what will happen if he is picked for the Veto competition and wins it....he'll vote to keep the nominations the same and Jacosta will probably go home.  She's a floater anyway.
Click to expand...


Devin will be next to go.


----------



## Michelle420

Now they are sharing the bath tub in HOH room,Frankie, Victoria, Nicole, Christine just watching.

_the feeds are running again wink_


----------



## Gracie

I like Nicole. And Hayden. They make a cute couple. Another Jordan and whatshisface.
Donny is sweet, but loose lips sink ships. He fucked up spreading tales. Then again...it is only half an hour into the show and right now it is commerical.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I like Nicole. And Hayden. They make a cute couple. Another Jordan and whatshisface.
> Donny is sweet, but loose lips sink ships. He fucked up spreading tales. Then again...it is only half an hour into the show and right now it is commerical.



I like Donny too, but I am wondering if he is "slow" or if it's a dumb routine act>?


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I like Nicole. And Hayden. They make a cute couple. Another Jordan and whatshisface.
> Donny is sweet, but loose lips sink ships. He fucked up spreading tales. Then again...it is only half an hour into the show and right now it is commerical.



I think Hayden seems more into her then she does him.


----------



## Gracie

I think she is interested in Hayden...but like Jordan, does not want to give america a show with making out and all that crap. I thought she was a bimbo at first...but I think she is more likely just a young lady that has some class. Then again....the show is still young, lol.


----------



## Gracie

The cop is really doing a good job on Devin. 

They are gonna poo their pants when they find out he IS a cop.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> The cop is really doing a good job on Devin.
> 
> They are gonna poo their pants when they find out he IS a cop.



Yeah he is playing the game really good so far.


----------



## Gracie

Donny is a nice guy, but I think he IS "slow". I mean, come on! He is all surprised but forgot he was flapping his mouth to people when he was told what he was told in private? He SEEMED trustworthy, but looks like he is not. And for him to not even realize what he did? Duh.


----------



## Gracie

I want the cop, Hayden and Nicole to be final 3. So far.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I want the cop, Hayden and Nicole to be final 3. So far.



They are sitting pretty good so far.


----------



## Gracie

Pahlease. She didn't tell him not to tell. That is his excuse. Yeah. He's slow.


----------



## Michelle420

3 women massaging Hayden's back ( 2 married ut oh)  lol


----------



## Gracie

Hayden is a big kid.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Hayden is a big kid.



Donny suggests Hayden take his short off so it's easier. Now Nicole is giving the massage haha.


----------



## MikeK

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Nicole. And Hayden. They make a cute couple. Another Jordan and whatshisface.
> Donny is sweet, but loose lips sink ships. He fucked up spreading tales. Then again...it is only half an hour into the show and right now it is commerical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Donny too, but I am wondering if he is "slow" or if it's a dumb routine act>?
Click to expand...

I started out disliking Donny but have since revised my feeling toward him.  But I do feel there is more to him than meets the eye.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Hayden is a big kid.


I think Hayden's a bit of a nitwit.  

In my opinion that very quiet and reserved fellow, Cody, has most going for him.  I fully expected him to hook up with Nicole, who is a very cute girl -- except for that terrible upsweep hairdo.


----------



## MikeK

drifter said:


> Devin will be next to go.


I think so, too.  And I expect his reaction to it will be quite spectacular because he is a full-blown egomaniac.  I don't know if he's on steroids or if he's just nuts but I have the impression he could be very dangerous if provoked.

I understand Devin was (was) a baseball player with the St. Lous Cardinals.  I wonder what happened with that?


----------



## Gracie

So he strikes you as potentially dangerous too, eh? Yeah. I got that vibe from him as well.


----------



## Michelle420

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayden is a big kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hayden's a bit of a nitwit.
> 
> In my opinion that very quiet and reserved fellow, Cody, has most going for him.  I fully expected him to hook up with Nicole, who is a very cute girl -- except for that terrible upsweep hairdo.
Click to expand...


Nicole seems more interested in Cody than she does Hayden.


----------



## MikeK

drifter said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayden is a big kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hayden's a bit of a nitwit.
> 
> In my opinion that very quiet and reserved fellow, Cody, has most going for him.  I fully expected him to hook up with Nicole, who is a very cute girl -- except for that terrible upsweep hairdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nicole seems more interested in Cody than she does Hayden.
Click to expand...

I hadn't noticed that.  In fact I rarely ever see Cody.  He's quiet and he seems to hang out in the background.  But I wouldn't be surprised if Nicole likes him more than that airhead, Hayden.


----------



## SuMar

MikeK said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hayden's a bit of a nitwit.
> 
> In my opinion that very quiet and reserved fellow, Cody, has most going for him.  I fully expected him to hook up with Nicole, who is a very cute girl -- except for that terrible upsweep hairdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole seems more interested in Cody than she does Hayden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't noticed that.  In fact I rarely ever see Cody.  He's quiet and he seems to hang out in the background.  But I wouldn't be surprised if Nicole likes him more than that airhead, Hayden.
Click to expand...


I can see Cody and Jocasta going to the end.


----------



## Michelle420

SuMar said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole seems more interested in Cody than she does Hayden.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed that.  In fact I rarely ever see Cody.  He's quiet and he seems to hang out in the background.  But I wouldn't be surprised if Nicole likes him more than that airhead, Hayden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see Cody and Jocasta going to the end.
Click to expand...


I like Jocasta but she seems more like a floater at this point.


----------



## SuMar

drifter said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed that.  In fact I rarely ever see Cody.  He's quiet and he seems to hang out in the background.  But I wouldn't be surprised if Nicole likes him more than that airhead, Hayden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see Cody and Jocasta going to the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Jocasta but she seems more like a floater at this point.
Click to expand...


Cody does too. Why is it floaters reach the end in some cases? They know when to lay low when other drama erupts and the ones involved in the drama tend to get picked off. You remember Nicole's comment before the nomination ceremony when she couldn't decide who her second nom would be? Where's Pao when I need her?" LOL


----------



## Michelle420

SuMar said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see Cody and Jocasta going to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Jocasta but she seems more like a floater at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cody does too. Why is it floaters reach the end in some cases? They know when to lay low when other drama erupts and the ones involved in the drama tend to get picked off. You remember Nicole's comment before the nomination ceremony when she couldn't decide who her second nom would be? Where's Pao when I need her?" LOL
Click to expand...


True. 

How many floaters have won though in all the BB seasons? Not a lot, but I suppose if you are good at the art of floating you can win.

Do you watch the feeds?


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Donny is a nice guy, but I think he IS "slow". I mean, come on! He is all surprised but forgot he was flapping his mouth to people when he was told what he was told in private? He SEEMED trustworthy, but looks like he is not. And for him to not even realize what he did? Duh.



Nicole couldn't remember if she told him not to say anything to anyone else, but I clearly remember her saying "This is just between you and me" - so Donny, you blew it....and if it hadn't been for Caleb playing the Knight in Shining Armor, you might have ended up on the hot seat with Amber, and nobody would vote for Amber to go home at this point.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donny is a nice guy, but I think he IS "slow". I mean, come on! He is all surprised but forgot he was flapping his mouth to people when he was told what he was told in private? He SEEMED trustworthy, but looks like he is not. And for him to not even realize what he did? Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole couldn't remember if she told him not to say anything to anyone else, but I clearly remember her saying "This is just between you and me" - so Donny, you blew it....and if it hadn't been for Caleb playing the Knight in Shining Armor, you might have ended up on the hot seat with Amber, and nobody would vote for Amber to go home at this point.
Click to expand...


Donny will get voted off at some point. Even though he's nice some of the HG's find him creepy.

Hayden said he had a dream Donny was a serial killer


----------



## Gracie

Donny IS nice. But he IS creepy too in a non creepy way. Sorta. He is just weird. I won't be sad to see him go, to be honest. 

Cody and Jocasta are both floaters.  I can't stand floaters.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Donny IS nice. But he IS creepy too in a non creepy way. Sorta. He is just weird. I won't be sad to see him go, to be honest.
> 
> Cody and Jocasta are both floaters.  I can't stand floaters.



Yeah I won't be sad either. There is something weird about him, I don't know what it is, but he also is nice 

They are floaters but I am hoping once Devin is gone some of the floaters will step up !


----------



## Michelle420

BB edit is showing Caleb for the amber stalker he is !


----------



## Michelle420

Great Episode tonight


----------



## Gracie

Dude is getting creepy. If Devin doesn't go, I hope caleb does.

And is Jocasta really sick or pretending for pity votes?


----------



## Gracie

And Donny? The more each episode passes..the more I am beginning to dislike him.


----------



## Mertex

What a drama queen Jacoste turned out to be....she really is milking her little illness....she's a floater and the only reason for keeping her would be to take to the end....no one would vote for her.

Caleb has become quite unlikeable....his persistence with Amber is annoying.  She clearly doesn't lead him on, and his possessiveness is not cute.  He is putting Amber in a bad position of owing him, something that she clearly didn't ask for.  I'm not sure he even threw the competition.

Donny - I can't believe he took Jacoste off...I think surely most would have voted for her rather than Caleb (and Donny is rather creepy)....but now that Devin is on the block, I'm sure most will be voting for him.  He would need a miracle....he's lost his bully power and will probably try to appeal to them with tears...but I think most of them are sick of his ways.  I won't miss him.


----------



## Gracie

omg...Jocasta is disgusting. Waaaaaaaaa. Waaaaaaaa. Waaaaaaaa.


----------



## Gracie

Dayum. Cody just pranced in with his vest on and he is HOT.

Poor Devin. Waaaaaa. Howz it feel, bullyboy?


----------



## Gracie

Fuck. STFU Jocasta with the whining and crying already!

Oy


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I'm glad to see other people get annoyed by Jocasta's wailing and crying. Donny told her straight out he'd use the POV on her, then she wailed and cried and THEN when they had the POV meeting, she did the exact same thing, as if she'd never heard it would happen in the first place.

Let's see, Devin is mentally unstable and he's gone tonight anyways . . . there's something fake about Donny and the HGs pick up on this as well, Caleb is another whackjob, Frankie is an attention whore, Zach is already bitter, Cody is conceited, Hayden is just there, and the women are all just letting the men control the house. They are all playing a very passive game so far.


----------



## Gracie

Actually, the only one I like now is Hayden.


----------



## Michelle420

I like Cody, Hayden, Nicole, and Derrick.


----------



## Michelle420

I don't dislike Donny. I actually think he is nice but he's just weird. I don't think he will last in the game because he is older and because he doesn't fit in with the rest of them even though he is nice.

I don't like Victoria, Devin, Jocasta. Jocasta didn't even compete for herself for POV she is not playing very hard and doesn't deserve $500,000.

I like Frankie I would be friends with him outside the house  

I disliked Zach early on, I am starting to see his sense of humor. The thing about Zach is he seems to have a mean streak that is geared toward the females.

Christine is creepier than Donny 

Brittney is allright, she needs to step up her game but she's ok with me so far.

I think right now Derrick has the best game going but that could change.


----------



## Michelle420

The more we go into the game I will probably change my mind about the players and who I like and don't like. It's Big Brother even tv viewer alliances change


----------



## Sarah G

Spoiler: Havenots



No havenots next week but the week after, they'll be choosing havenots according to the activity bracelets.  Christine is one of the last on that activity list.  She is a slug, she is allergic to everything so she may still get out of doing the havenot thing but everyone is getting annoyed with her.



You can check out the activity levels here:

Big Brother Activity Tracker - CBS.com


----------



## Gracie

Christine is just nasty. Every time they show her face, I envision those gag joke glasses that have the nose attached.

Derrick is ok. So far.

Cody is eye candy but thats it. So far.

Jocasta, I just want to bitch slap and hope she goes soon.

Frankie irritates me now. He seems fun, but I think I would tire of him really fast in real life.

Devin is just meh.

Donny...I am torn about him. But I don't much care for him like I used to. He seems sketchy.

Zach is a sociopath and a narcissist.

The rest of them are so beneath the radar, they don't count for much.


----------



## Sarah G

Amber could win this one, she was showing off her long fingers the other night.


----------



## Gracie

Amber is a follower.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Actually, the only one I like now is Hayden.





I like him too, but he does act a little whacko.


----------



## Gracie

lol. That's why I like him. Just a big ol surfer dude goof.


----------



## Mertex

Well, they finally got some balls and all voted Devin out.  He was trying really hard to make up for his past behavior, but I think if he got HOH he would revert pretty quick to being bully and power obsessed.

Caleb is getting on my nerves, but I think I saw Amber messing with his shirt or something at the end of the game....so much for not being into him.....

Jacoste has to go....she got on my nerves with her wailing.

I like Derrick, he is the only one acting mature and sensible....


----------



## Sarah G

I thought Devin looked really good over the past few days and he's been really nice to everyone.  He knew he was going.

I am beginning to hate Derrick.  He was acting like the effing godfather.  How lame.

I really wanted Caleb to go tonight.


----------



## Gracie

Bout time they all grew a pair.

Jocasta is disgusting. I think I hate her worse than Christine.

Caleb is hot after amber, but all she has to do is say "I am NOT in to you!" and be done with it. But she hasn't. Which makes me believe she is stringing him along.


----------



## Sarah G

Spoiler: Winners of the comp tonight



Frankie and Cody won the comp.  I think Frankie wants Caleb out.


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> I thought Devin looked really good over the past few days and he's been really nice to everyone.  He knew he was going.
> 
> I am beginning to hate Derrick.  He was acting like the effing godfather.  How lame.
> 
> *I really wanted Caleb to go tonight.*



I did too, because he's really had become annoying pestering Amber....but I think I saw Amber messing with him toward the end of the show.....she may be playing him, for all we know, in that case, she needs to go, too.


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Devin looked really good over the past few days and he's been really nice to everyone.  He knew he was going.
> 
> I am beginning to hate Derrick.  He was acting like the effing godfather.  How lame.
> 
> *I really wanted Caleb to go tonight.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too, because he's really had become annoying pestering Amber....but I think I saw Amber messing with him toward the end of the show.....she may be playing him, for all we know, in that case, she needs to go, too.
Click to expand...


She told him she only wanted to be friends last night.  He was pretty upset.  Cody has really been all over Amber, giving her back rubs, snuggling, generally driving Caleb insane.

Caleb's doing this to himself, Amber is a beauty, way out of his reach.


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Devin looked really good over the past few days and he's been really nice to everyone.  He knew he was going.
> 
> I am beginning to hate Derrick.  He was acting like the effing godfather.  How lame.
> 
> *I really wanted Caleb to go tonight.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too, because he's really had become annoying pestering Amber....but I think I saw Amber messing with him toward the end of the show.....she may be playing him, for all we know, in that case, she needs to go, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She told him she only wanted to be friends last night.  He was pretty upset.  Cody has really been all over Amber, giving her back rubs, snuggling, generally driving Caleb insane.
> 
> Caleb's doing this to himself, Amber is a beauty, way out of his reach.
Click to expand...


The next assignment for America's team is to get them to put someone on the block that may be a physical threat.  Caleb is the only one that could possibly get physical....he's not given any indication that he might, but neither has anyone else, but he might get upset enough over Amber/Cody that he could very well get physical....so he may be the next one to go....


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did too, because he's really had become annoying pestering Amber....but I think I saw Amber messing with him toward the end of the show.....she may be playing him, for all we know, in that case, she needs to go, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told him she only wanted to be friends last night.  He was pretty upset.  Cody has really been all over Amber, giving her back rubs, snuggling, generally driving Caleb insane.
> 
> Caleb's doing this to himself, Amber is a beauty, way out of his reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next assignment for America's team is to get them to put someone on the block that may be a physical threat.  Caleb is the only one that could possibly get physical....he's not given any indication that he might, but neither has anyone else, but he might get upset enough over Amber/Cody that he could very well get physical....so he may be the next one to go....
Click to expand...


I think she meant physical threat in comps.  Frankie is on America's team though and when Zach asked him who his choice for the four going up, Frankie clammed up.  I'm sure Frankie had that task in mind when he was talking to Zach.

Caleb and Donny are physical threats now.


----------



## Gracie

Donny is a big physical threat because he is kicking butt in the comps.


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She told him she only wanted to be friends last night.  He was pretty upset.  Cody has really been all over Amber, giving her back rubs, snuggling, generally driving Caleb insane.
> 
> Caleb's doing this to himself, Amber is a beauty, way out of his reach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next assignment for America's team is to get them to put someone on the block that may be a physical threat.  Caleb is the only one that could possibly get physical....he's not given any indication that he might, but neither has anyone else, but he might get upset enough over Amber/Cody that he could very well get physical....so he may be the next one to go....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she meant physical threat in comps.  Frankie is on America's team though and when Zach asked him who his choice for the four going up, Frankie clammed up.  I'm sure Frankie had that task in mind when he was talking to Zach.
> 
> Caleb and Donny are physical threats now.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you're right....but Caleb is the strongest, too in that area.


----------



## Gracie

I am still on Hells Kitchen. BB comes on in 20 minutes. But I don't mind reading what happens before i see it cuz it tells me what to look for once it IS on.


----------



## Gracie

Its on now and I get blessed with seeing Jocasta thanking the Lord and whining. Oy.
Like, right. God is going to take time out from all the suffering in this world to make sure that ho stays in a fucking game.


----------



## MikeK

drifter said:


> The more we go into the game I will probably change my mind about the players and who I like and don't like. It's Big Brother even tv viewer alliances change


Big Brother is unique a psych lab in which had Devin managed to evade being banished I'm sure we would have seen how nuts he really is.  And Jacosta's true character is beginning to show through her facade.  

Caleb's crush on Amanda is peculiar.  At first I thought it was a put-on but it seems it isn't.  What had me fooled is his willingness to openly declare his attraction, which implies he has absolutely no experience with women, which in turn is surprising for one whom I perceive to be a physically attractive young man.  But maybe I'm wrong.  What do you ladies have to say  about it?  

Hayden has become increasingly annoying to me.  He is manifestly idiotic and I'm quite surprised a cute girl like Nicole finds him even tolerable.  I'm wondering if her proximity with him is a maneuver she's working for Cody's benefit. (I think Hayden and Christine would be a more compatible pair.)  

Because I missed the first two episodes my impression of Donny was totally mistaken.  It seems he really is a simple country boy who was raised by two very nice people in a simple but psychologically healthy family environment.  For now I'm hoping he is one of the winners (and Nicole the other).


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Bout time they all grew a pair.
> 
> Jocasta is disgusting. I think I hate her worse than Christine.
> 
> Caleb is hot after amber, but all she has to do is say "I am NOT in to you!" and be done with it. But she hasn't. Which makes me believe she is stringing him along.



She has told him that on the feeds.


----------



## Michelle420

MikeK said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more we go into the game I will probably change my mind about the players and who I like and don't like. It's Big Brother even tv viewer alliances change
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother is unique a psych lab in which had Devin managed to evade being banished I'm sure we would have seen how nuts he really is.  And Jacosta's true character is beginning to show through her facade.
> 
> Caleb's crush on Amanda is peculiar.  At first I thought it was a put-on but it seems it isn't.  What had me fooled is his willingness to openly declare his attraction, which implies he has absolutely no experience with women, which in turn is surprising for one whom I perceive to be a physically attractive young man.  But maybe I'm wrong.  What do you ladies have to say  about it?
> 
> Hayden has become increasingly annoying to me.  He is manifestly idiotic and I'm quite surprised a cute girl like Nicole finds him even tolerable.  I'm wondering if her proximity with him is a maneuver she's working for Cody's benefit. (I think Hayden and Christine would be a more compatible pair.)
> 
> Because I missed the first two episodes my impression of Donny was totally mistaken.  It seems he really is a simple country boy who was raised by two very nice people in a simple but psychologically healthy family environment.  For now I'm hoping he is one of the winners (and Nicole the other).
Click to expand...


Hayden is good looking but so far I don't see him as a strong player. 

Caleb's crush on Amber is creepy. 

The ones I dislike the most right now though are Jocasta and Christine. 

After seeing Donny's family I really think Donny is a genuine nice guy who may be a little socially awkward.

I like Donny but I doubt he will make it far in the game unless he keeps winning comps or pov. 

Nobody has gone out of their way to befriend Donny and they keep him out of the loop. 

He needs allies.

I think Derrick, Zach, Cody & Frankie will go far. 

Nicole maybe will last too but Hayden will need to win some stuff, he's cute but the guys aren't going to carry him and neither is Nicole.


----------



## Gracie

MikeK said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more we go into the game I will probably change my mind about the players and who I like and don't like. It's Big Brother even tv viewer alliances change
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother is unique a psych lab in which had Devin managed to evade being banished I'm sure we would have seen how nuts he really is.  And Jacosta's true character is beginning to show through her facade.
> 
> Caleb's crush on Amanda is peculiar.  At first I thought it was a put-on but it seems it isn't.  What had me fooled is his willingness to openly declare his attraction, which implies he has absolutely no experience with women, which in turn is surprising for one whom I perceive to be a physically attractive young man.  But maybe I'm wrong.  *What do you ladies have to say  about it?  *
> 
> Hayden has become increasingly annoying to me.  He is manifestly idiotic and I'm quite surprised a cute girl like Nicole finds him even tolerable.  I'm wondering if her proximity with him is a maneuver she's working for Cody's benefit. (I think Hayden and Christine would be a more compatible pair.)
> 
> Because I missed the first two episodes my impression of Donny was totally mistaken.  It seems he really is a simple country boy who was raised by two very nice people in a simple but psychologically healthy family environment.  For now I'm hoping he is one of the winners (and Nicole the other).
Click to expand...

He IS attractive and has a nice bod, but he doesn't understand NO when he hears it. There is no chemistry with her, for him. And that happens in life. He is pushing it too much and being creepy about it. That turns her off...and most other women would be turned off too.


----------



## Gracie

LOL!! Donny's dad is JUST like him! LOL


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> LOL!! Donny's dad is JUST like him! LOL



aww the family was cute  real simpletons.


----------



## Gracie

And dayum! Donny's girlfriend is pretty!

Dayum. Now I changed my mind about Donny again. I wanna be in his family!


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> And dayum! Donny's girlfriend is pretty!
> 
> Dayum. Now I changed my mind about Donny again. I wanna be in his family!




I thought the same thing, I was like OMG how did Donny score such a looker? 

Donny won't win BB but he could win the 25K they give out at the end of the show.


----------



## Gracie

Grodner is trying for a Donny win. So...keep your options open.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Grodner is trying for a Donny win. So...keep your options open.



Yeah AG does rig things but there are other HG's just as popular as Donny.

Still, after seeing his family, they really use the money I hope he gets something even the 25k.

 Jeff was playfully cute interviewing Donny's family.


----------



## Mertex

MikeK said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more we go into the game I will probably change my mind about the players and who I like and don't like. It's Big Brother even tv viewer alliances change
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother is unique a psych lab in which had Devin managed to evade being banished I'm sure we would have seen how nuts he really is.  And Jacosta's true character is beginning to show through her facade.
> 
> Caleb's crush on Amanda is peculiar.  At first I thought it was a put-on but it seems it isn't.  What had me fooled is his willingness to openly declare his attraction, which implies he has absolutely no experience with women, which in turn is surprising for one whom I perceive to be a physically attractive young man.  But maybe I'm wrong.  What do you ladies have to say  about it?
> 
> Hayden has become increasingly annoying to me.  He is manifestly idiotic and I'm quite surprised a cute girl like Nicole finds him even tolerable.  I'm wondering if her proximity with him is a maneuver she's working for Cody's benefit. (I think Hayden and Christine would be a more compatible pair.)
> 
> Because I missed the first two episodes my impression of Donny was totally mistaken.  It seems he really is a simple country boy who was raised by two very nice people in a simple but psychologically healthy family environment.  For now I'm hoping he is one of the winners (and Nicole the other).
Click to expand...



That's Amber (not Amanda)....and I agree about Hayden.  I was rooting for him but he seems a little goofy now...not sure I agree with the Donny thing, but I won't pass judgment.  Because he has proven to be quite capable of winning competitions, I don't think Donny will last.  I like Cody, Nicole and Britt.  This crowd doesn't seem to be as cut throat as previous house guests have been....but it's still early....


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Grodner is trying for a Donny win. So...keep your options open.



I don't think she can control how the house guests vote....it would be the demise of the show.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more we go into the game I will probably change my mind about the players and who I like and don't like. It's Big Brother even tv viewer alliances change
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother is unique a psych lab in which had Devin managed to evade being banished I'm sure we would have seen how nuts he really is.  And Jacosta's true character is beginning to show through her facade.
> 
> Caleb's crush on Amanda is peculiar.  At first I thought it was a put-on but it seems it isn't.  What had me fooled is his willingness to openly declare his attraction, which implies he has absolutely no experience with women, which in turn is surprising for one whom I perceive to be a physically attractive young man.  But maybe I'm wrong.  What do you ladies have to say  about it?
> 
> Hayden has become increasingly annoying to me.  He is manifestly idiotic and I'm quite surprised a cute girl like Nicole finds him even tolerable.  I'm wondering if her proximity with him is a maneuver she's working for Cody's benefit. (I think Hayden and Christine would be a more compatible pair.)
> 
> Because I missed the first two episodes my impression of Donny was totally mistaken.  It seems he really is a simple country boy who was raised by two very nice people in a simple but psychologically healthy family environment.  For now I'm hoping he is one of the winners (and Nicole the other).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Amber (not Amanda)....and I agree about Hayden.  I was rooting for him but he seems a little goofy now...not sure I agree with the Donny thing, but I won't pass judgment.  Because he has proven to be quite capable of winning competitions, I don't think Donny will last.  I like Cody, Nicole and Britt.  This crowd doesn't seem to be as cut throat as previous house guests have been....but it's still early....
Click to expand...


Only a few of them seem to do much game talk. It's a dull season really.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grodner is trying for a Donny win. So...keep your options open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she can control how the house guests vote....it would be the demise of the show.
Click to expand...


The diary Room handlers make suggestions and ask hg's questions to make them think about who they should align with or confront different.

Remember that one season when Grodner had to physically go in the house and evict one of the Hg's


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Grodner is trying for a Donny win. So...keep your options open.



As of right now I see the final 4 being Frankie, Zach, Derrick & Cody.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grodner is trying for a Donny win. So...keep your options open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she can control how the house guests vote....it would be the demise of the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The diary Room handlers make suggestions and ask hg's questions to make them think about who they should align with or confront different.
> 
> Remember that one season when Grodner had to physically go in the house and evict one of the Hg's
Click to expand...


I'm sure if the players were feeling manipulated someone would have already blown the whistle....several have left in not such good terms.  She can make suggestions, but I don't think the idea that she could pre-select who she wants to win is not feasible....remember, they have to win comps, too as well as not be nominated for eviction.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she can control how the house guests vote....it would be the demise of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diary Room handlers make suggestions and ask hg's questions to make them think about who they should align with or confront different.
> 
> Remember that one season when Grodner had to physically go in the house and evict one of the Hg's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if the players were feeling manipulated someone would have already blown the whistle....several have left in not such good terms.  She can make suggestions, but I don't think the idea that she could pre-select who she wants to win is not feasible....remember, they have to win comps, too as well as not be nominated for eviction.
Click to expand...


I think they also picked games to play in comps they new popular players would be good at in past seasons.

But at the end of the day if you don't win comps or have a good social game you are going home no matter what. 

I remember they did coup d tat for evil dick and jeff and jordan I think.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The diary Room handlers make suggestions and ask hg's questions to make them think about who they should align with or confront different.
> 
> Remember that one season when Grodner had to physically go in the house and evict one of the Hg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if the players were feeling manipulated someone would have already blown the whistle....several have left in not such good terms.  She can make suggestions, but I don't think the idea that she could pre-select who she wants to win is not feasible....remember, they have to win comps, too as well as not be nominated for eviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they also picked games to play in comps they new popular players would be good at in past seasons.
> 
> But at the end of the day if you don't win comps or have a good social game you are going home no matter what.
> 
> I remember they did coup d tat for evil dick and jeff and jordan I think.
Click to expand...


I hated evil dick, but he had everyone so mesmerized and terrified, they didn't know how to get rid of him....and he won competitions....so in the end, even though we didn't like him (I still don't)...he won.  And he's right....things like that (pre-selecting winners) are no longer things that can be kept a secret...

Big Brother 15: Evel Dick Slams Rumors Big Brother Is Rigged | Big Brother Access ? Big Brother 2014


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if the players were feeling manipulated someone would have already blown the whistle....several have left in not such good terms.  She can make suggestions, but I don't think the idea that she could pre-select who she wants to win is not feasible....remember, they have to win comps, too as well as not be nominated for eviction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they also picked games to play in comps they new popular players would be good at in past seasons.
> 
> But at the end of the day if you don't win comps or have a good social game you are going home no matter what.
> 
> I remember they did coup d tat for evil dick and jeff and jordan I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hated evil dick, but he had everyone so mesmerized and terrified, they didn't know how to get rid of him....and he won competitions....so in the end, even though we didn't like him (I still don't)...he won.  And he's right....things like that (pre-selecting winners) are no longer things that can be kept a secret...
> 
> Big Brother 15: Evel Dick Slams Rumors Big Brother Is Rigged | Big Brother Access ? Big Brother 2014
Click to expand...


Hated evil dick too


----------



## Gracie

Grodner can rig the games. She has in the past she will in present and future. Frankie is her darling and so is Donny. So I see Donny and Frankie and maybe Derrick in final 3.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Grodner can rig the games. She has in the past she will in present and future. Frankie is her darling and so is Donny. So I see Donny and Frankie and maybe Derrick in final 3.



Okie Dokie.....


----------



## MikeK

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grodner is trying for a Donny win. So...keep your options open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah AG does rig things but there are other HG's just as popular as Donny.
> 
> Still, after seeing his family, they really use the money I hope he gets something even the 25k.
> 
> Jeff was playfully cute interviewing Donny's family.
Click to expand...

Jeff is a nice fellow.  Too bad he didn't bring Jordan.  She's a sweetheart.


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next assignment for America's team is to get them to put someone on the block that may be a physical threat.  Caleb is the only one that could possibly get physical....he's not given any indication that he might, but neither has anyone else, but he might get upset enough over Amber/Cody that he could very well get physical....so he may be the next one to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she meant physical threat in comps.  Frankie is on America's team though and when Zach asked him who his choice for the four going up, Frankie clammed up.  I'm sure Frankie had that task in mind when he was talking to Zach.
> 
> Caleb and Donny are physical threats now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right....but Caleb is the strongest, too in that area.
Click to expand...


These idiots are putting up 4 girls and trying to call them physical threats.  

My hate list:

Derrick
Cody
Zach
Caleb
Frankie

They do not know how to play the game and Frankie, Derrick, Donny do not deserve the $5000 for the task if they allow this to stand.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she meant physical threat in comps.  Frankie is on America's team though and when Zach asked him who his choice for the four going up, Frankie clammed up.  I'm sure Frankie had that task in mind when he was talking to Zach.
> 
> Caleb and Donny are physical threats now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right....but Caleb is the strongest, too in that area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These idiots are putting up 4 girls and trying to call them physical threats.
> 
> My hate list:
> 
> Derrick
> Cody
> Zach
> Caleb
> Frankie
> 
> They do not know how to play the game and Frankie, Derrick, Donny do not deserve the $5000 for the task if they allow this to stand.
Click to expand...


Agreed.

Donny & Hayden ave tried to build alliances with some of the girls. And of course Caleb would have done anything for Amber but she friend zoned him and he got butthurt. 

Donny tried to tell Amber not to trust Derrick and she ran and told the boys. What a dummy.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right....but Caleb is the strongest, too in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These idiots are putting up 4 girls and trying to call them physical threats.
> 
> My hate list:
> 
> Derrick
> Cody
> Zach
> Caleb
> Frankie
> 
> They do not know how to play the game and Frankie, Derrick, Donny do not deserve the $5000 for the task if they allow this to stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Donny & Hayden ave tried to build alliances with some of the girls. And of course Caleb would have done anything for Amber but she friend zoned him and he got butthurt.
> 
> Donny tried to tell Amber not to trust Derrick and she ran and told the boys. What a dummy.
Click to expand...



Amber is big time floater....she claims she doesn't like Caleb, but she sure doesn't mind using him to save her butt.  Once Caleb is gone she won't know what to do.


----------



## Gracie

I am beginning...again...to change my opinions on them, too.


----------



## Gracie

omg...wtf is with Jocasta and the teeth chattering? Jeez, that bitch SUCKS.


----------



## Gracie

Saw this somewhere else and HAD to bring it here cuz I spit sprite all over my monitor reading it. 




> And on this day Jocasta called upon God to redeem Amber to win BoB, God said it shall be done and that Jocasta will speak in tongue as a channel/vessel for Amber to know God is here for her redemption!
> 
> LAWDHAMERCY!!!!! PREACH!!!
> 
> LAWD! LAWDDDD!!!
> 
> 
> *Raises hands and sways back and forth*
> 
> *falls out*
> 
> *gets fanned by church ladies in fancy hats*


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> omg...wtf is with Jocasta and the teeth chattering? Jeez, that bitch SUCKS.



I think she thinks she is "speaking in tongues" -


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> I am beginning...again...to change my opinions on them, too.


I have no problem with homosexuals.  But flamboyant, in-your-face _faggots_ are annoying and Frankie is starting to really get on my nerves.  

I try but I can't get a fix on Brittany.  I just can't read her.  

Nicole is my favorite.  And poor Christine is so homely it's hard to not feel sympathetic toward her.  So far I'm hoping for Nicole and Christine to win.


----------



## Gracie

I am still wanting Hayden to win just because he's goofy but nice.


----------



## Mertex

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning...again...to change my opinions on them, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with homosexuals.  But flamboyant, in-your-face _faggots_ are annoying and Frankie is starting to really get on my nerves.
> 
> I try but I can't get a fix on Brittany.  I just can't read her.
> 
> Nicole is my favorite.  And poor Christine is so homely it's hard to not feel sympathetic toward her.  So far I'm hoping for Nicole and Christine to win.
Click to expand...


I feel the same way about Frankie...he is way over the top, but I think that because his sister is famous, he is desperately trying to get attention, be noticed or something like that.

Brittany keeps talking about her big sacrifice, but she was never guaranteed a win, she made the choice to leave her kids and play the game.  She needs to put on her big girl panties and quit whining and win her way out of situations.  Her broad brush statement accusing every other girl of using their feminine whims to keep from being nominated was unwarranted...I've not really seen wild behavior as we have in previous shows.  Maybe someone that watches the feeds can fill us in on whether or not that type behavior is going on, but I haven't really picked up on it.  

I like Nicole (don't like her screechy voice) but she seems like a nice girl and deserving.

Right now, the ones that haven't annoyed me to the point of wanting them gone are:

Nicole
Hayden
Cody
Derrick
Donny
Christine
Amber

The ones I wouldn't care if they go home:

Caleb
Frankie
JeCoste
Victoria
Brittany
Zach


----------



## MikeK

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg...wtf is with Jocasta and the teeth chattering? Jeez, that bitch SUCKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she thinks she is "speaking in tongues" -
Click to expand...

_That's_ the affect I couldn't recall.  I think you're right.


----------



## MikeK

Mertex said:


> Amber is big time floater....she claims she doesn't like Caleb, but she sure doesn't mind using him to save her butt.  Once Caleb is gone she won't know what to do.


If Amber is using Caleb who can blame her.  He asked for it.  He's trying to play it cool now but it's too late and it isn't working.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> omg...wtf is with Jocasta and the teeth chattering? Jeez, that bitch SUCKS.



omg I was crying with laughter


----------



## Gracie

I wish they would stop with the bible thumpers.


----------



## Michelle420

Donny made a big move last night on feeds and just now told Hayden who he would put on the block if he got HOH


----------



## Michelle420

Derrick and Donny see through each other


----------



## Michelle420

I don't think Cody will save Brittany but she's laying in bed with him trying to sweet talk


----------



## Gracie

So who would he put up if he was HOH?


----------



## Gracie

Derrick is the cat herder. Some of them are pliable..the rest just roam around and meow.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> So who would he put up if he was HOH?



He said he would put Frankie & Derrick up


----------



## Michelle420

Donny approached Hayden & Zach and asked them to be in an alliance with him last night.

Zach went upstairs in front of all the Derrick crew and had a meltdown and spilled the beans.

So now Derrick for sure wants Donny on the block. 

Hayden is playing it cool , he is talking with Donny but still talking with Derrick and Cody.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

They'd better do something about Derrick, or he'll walk to the end. Everything about that guy screams "cop" to me, yet nobody there is aware of him yet? He talks like a cop, sits like a cop, walks like a cop, thinks like a cop, but only Donny sees him as threat so far?

I really hope they get rid of this double HOH thing, they'll have to before long anyways.  The America's favourite twist is bad, too - Derrick, Donny and Frankie, huh? No women?

Brittany will go this week for sure, Derrick has deemed it so. Next week, probably Victoria or Amber unless something changes in that house fast. I don't know when the jury starts, but I'm almost sure Frankie and Zach will end up on it, and not in F2. Christine is just being dragged along, and she's not in a bad position with her two alliances, but male bonds are dangerous in this game. I want things to turn and have a an actual woman win HOH and put up four guys (preferably Derrick, Cody, Franke, and Caleb) for a change.


----------



## Gracie

Donny is a goner, then, if Zach went blabbing. And that is what Zach does anyway. Blab.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Donny is a goner, then, if Zach went blabbing. And that is what Zach does anyway. Blab.



The way things sit right now I see Derrick winning Big Brother with Frankie or Cody as runner up.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Donny is a goner, then, if Zach went blabbing. And that is what Zach does anyway. Blab.



Zach likes to stir the shit.


----------



## Mertex

I can't believe Cody didn't jump on the opportunity to get rid of Caleb....he's going to regret that he listened to Frankie and Derrick.  

I'm not sure who they will vote for.  If the "Detonators" all vote for Brittany, she'll be gone, but I'm not sure they all are comfortable with Donny.  It will be interesting to watch tomorrow night.


----------



## Gracie

He is playing THEIR game and not his own. Which is extremely foolish. He should have gotten rid of Caleb. 
But this is a mistake the HGs make ever season. They play for others instead of themselves.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> He is playing THEIR game and not his own. Which is extremely foolish. He should have gotten rid of Caleb.
> But this is a mistake the HGs make ever season. They play for others instead of themselves.


Brittany was the last interesting player.  The only two remaining players I like are Nicole and Victoria.  The rest are bottom-feeders.  

Nicole is a very sweet girl from a really nice, happy family.  Too bad she hooked up with a nitwit like that Hayden creep.  If I were her father I would take him aside and show him the road.  

Victoria has made it this far on her harmless and likeable persona but I'm afraid she'll soon be leaving.  She's not able to deal with what she's up against now.  

I started out liking Cody because of his low profile.  But having seen him up close I've come to dislike him.  He's a sneak.  

I think I'm done with Big Brother for this year because I really don't care who wins and who loses.


----------



## PeoplePower

Last year was so much more interesting strategically. More people were actually playing the game.

This season, I'm rooting for Christine, Derrick, Zach, Frankie, and Nicole. In that order. They're the only ones seriously playing the game. Everyone else is just sort of there.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex

Well, I can't say I will miss Britt.  She's a beautiful girl, but she did have a sort of sour personality and bad attitude.  Maybe she is too old for the game....but then, there's Donny, who is way older, but he gets it.

I'm not liking Cody that much.  The fact that it was obvious that he was pained over having to give control of his choice for who to put up as a replacement for Victoria just shows that he doesn't have enough confidence in himself to make his own choices.    

I guess Nicole finally gave in and decided to do the showmance with Hayden....hmmm, not going to be good for her game, I don't think.

The women on this BB suck....they're all willing to be lead around by the nose.

I feel sorry for Caleb.  He thinks the Bomb Squad is still in existence and he is still part of it..... but I still don't like him very much


----------



## Michelle420

They are talking about putting up nicole hayden jocasta and donny and backdoor amber or caleb


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> They are talking about putting up nicole hayden jocasta and donny and backdoor amber or caleb



Looks like they are doing a lot of backdooring this season.


----------



## Gracie

Frankie needs to grow the fuck up. Jeez. He's in his 30's isn't he? He acts like he is 15.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Frankie needs to grow the fuck up. Jeez. He's in his 30's isn't he? He acts like he is 15.




I felt sorry for him getting sad news about his grandfather, but they need to send him packing.


----------



## Gracie

Too bad about his grandpa.


----------



## Gracie

We were posting at the same time.


----------



## Michelle420

Derrick is playing the best game imo


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Derrick is playing the best game imo




Yes, he is.  Personality wise he is not my #1 choice, but he definitely is in control and not doing a bad job like Devin was when he was in control.  I don't think the others even suspect that he's leading them by the nose.


----------



## Gracie

He is very much a police officer with that personality of his. I can't warm up to him but I would not be peeved if he won. To be honest..I really don't care who wins this season...as long as it is not Christine or Jocasta.


----------



## PeoplePower

I don't know why people don't like Christine-of the girls, she's the only one really playing an intelligent game.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex

PeoplePower said:


> I don't know why people don't like Christine-of the girls, she's the only one really playing an intelligent game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I don't think Christine has done anything spectacular.....she hasn't won HOH, she hasn't won a competition, and she's floating on the Detonator's alliance only because she was picked by Devin to join the Bomb Squad, and they can count on her vote.

I wasn't liking Amber, but she has done a whole lot more than Christine, in my opinion.


----------



## PeoplePower

Mertex said:


> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people don't like Christine-of the girls, she's the only one really playing an intelligent game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Christine has done anything spectacular.....she hasn't won HOH, she hasn't won a competition, and she's floating on the Detonator's alliance only because she was picked by Devin to join the Bomb Squad, and they can count on her vote.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't liking Amber, but she has done a whole lot more than Christine, in my opinion.
Click to expand...



Christine's had a great social game. She hasn't done anything spectacular because she hasn't had to. No one wants her out, so why should she make enemies?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Michelle420

PeoplePower said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people don't like Christine-of the girls, she's the only one really playing an intelligent game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Christine has done anything spectacular.....she hasn't won HOH, she hasn't won a competition, and she's floating on the Detonator's alliance only because she was picked by Devin to join the Bomb Squad, and they can count on her vote.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't liking Amber, but she has done a whole lot more than Christine, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Christine's had a great social game. She hasn't done anything spectacular because she hasn't had to. No one wants her out, so why should she make enemies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Basically Christine is this year's Andy.


----------



## Michelle420

OMG DR Just told Derrick his Grandfather died

Big Brother: Derrick?s Grandfather has Died

So this week Frankie & Derricks Grandfather's died.


----------



## Gracie

Dayum!


----------



## PeoplePower

drifter said:


> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Christine has done anything spectacular.....she hasn't won HOH, she hasn't won a competition, and she's floating on the Detonator's alliance only because she was picked by Devin to join the Bomb Squad, and they can count on her vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't liking Amber, but she has done a whole lot more than Christine, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine's had a great social game. She hasn't done anything spectacular because she hasn't had to. No one wants her out, so why should she make enemies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically Christine is this year's Andy.
Click to expand...



At least she's playing-last year Andy was annoying because his gameplay stopped the other power players (Amanda, Aaryn, and Helen mainly) and the regular players (GM, McCrae, and Elissa) from making big moves. This year, aside from Derrick, Zach and Frankie, who all work as a team with the same coordinated moves, no one else is really playing besides Christine. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex

PeoplePower said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people don't like Christine-of the girls, she's the only one really playing an intelligent game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Christine has done anything spectacular.....she hasn't won HOH, she hasn't won a competition, and she's floating on the Detonator's alliance only because she was picked by Devin to join the Bomb Squad, and they can count on her vote.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't liking Amber, but she has done a whole lot more than Christine, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Christine's had a great social game. She hasn't done anything spectacular because she hasn't had to. No one wants her out, so why should she make enemies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



That's true, so it's just a matter of time before the ones playing,  boot her out.


----------



## PeoplePower

I'm really sad for Frankie and Derrick though-it's nice that they've been getting a lot of support from everyone in the house.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex

PeoplePower said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine's had a great social game. She hasn't done anything spectacular because she hasn't had to. No one wants her out, so why should she make enemies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically Christine is this year's Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least she's playing-last year Andy was annoying because his gameplay stopped the other power players (Amanda, Aaryn, and Helen mainly) and the regular players (GM, McCrae, and Elissa) from making big moves. This year, aside from Derrick, Zach and Frankie, who all work as a team with the same coordinated moves, no one else is really playing besides Christine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


The reason she hasn't been put up for eviction is because she's not a threat and they need her vote.  The ones that are threats are the ones that are playing, not the one that is floating.


----------



## Mertex

PeoplePower said:


> I'm really sad for Frankie and Derrick though-it's nice that they've been getting a lot of support from everyone in the house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com




What bad timing, for their grandfathers to pass away.  It must pain them that they can't be there to mourn with the rest of the family, but I can understand their staying in the game.  They probably have been trying to get on for a long time and there's always the possibility they can win $500k.


----------



## PeoplePower

Mertex said:


> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically Christine is this year's Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least she's playing-last year Andy was annoying because his gameplay stopped the other power players (Amanda, Aaryn, and Helen mainly) and the regular players (GM, McCrae, and Elissa) from making big moves. This year, aside from Derrick, Zach and Frankie, who all work as a team with the same coordinated moves, no one else is really playing besides Christine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason she hasn't been put up for eviction is because she's not a threat and they need her vote.  The ones that are threats are the ones that are playing, not the one that is floating.
Click to expand...



Explains why Brittany and Amber are targets. Christine is like their Varys from Game of Thrones-she gets them info. 

There's really not that many people playing this year, especially compared to last year.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex

PeoplePower said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least she's playing-last year Andy was annoying because his gameplay stopped the other power players (Amanda, Aaryn, and Helen mainly) and the regular players (GM, McCrae, and Elissa) from making big moves. This year, aside from Derrick, Zach and Frankie, who all work as a team with the same coordinated moves, no one else is really playing besides Christine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason she hasn't been put up for eviction is because she's not a threat and they need her vote.  The ones that are threats are the ones that are playing, not the one that is floating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why Brittany and Amber are targets. Christine is like their Varys from Game of Thrones-she gets them info.
> 
> There's really not that many people playing this year, especially compared to last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Brittany is no target, she's gone.  Amber is a target because she seems to be showing that she is strong.  IMO, they are using Christine....she is in alliance with Cody, Frankie, Derrick and Zach....do you think they will send one of them packing before Christine?


----------



## Michelle420

I don't know how to do spoiler alerts.


----------



## PeoplePower

Mertex said:


> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason she hasn't been put up for eviction is because she's not a threat and they need her vote.  The ones that are threats are the ones that are playing, not the one that is floating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why Brittany and Amber are targets. Christine is like their Varys from Game of Thrones-she gets them info.
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not that many people playing this year, especially compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany is no target, she's gone.  Amber is a target because she seems to be showing that she is strong.  IMO, they are using Christine....she is in alliance with Cody, Frankie, Derrick and Zach....do you think they will send one of them packing before Christine?
Click to expand...



They targeted Brittany last week, did they not? I think they'll turn on each other before sending home Christine-my guess would be either on Cody or Zankie.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> I don't know how to do spoiler alerts.



After you click on Post quote, (like you normally do for posting a comment) type in whatever it is you want to hide in a spoiler alert .  Then, highlight it.  Then click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - upper rightmost icon on the menu above quote box.

A pop up box will come up and you will type in there whatever you want to call it or anything you may want to say.  For example = I want to hide the names of the players I think have a chance at winning BB16.

So I typed Amber/derrick/Hayden/Cody/Nicole.  Then I highlighted their names.  Then I clicked on triangle.  In pop-up box I typed "names of possible winners" (without the quotes).  Then click I clicked "OK".  Voila!  Try it.




Spoiler: Names of possible winners



Amber/Derrick/Hayden/Cody/Nicole


----------



## Mertex

PeoplePower said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why Brittany and Amber are targets. Christine is like their Varys from Game of Thrones-she gets them info.
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not that many people playing this year, especially compared to last year.
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany is no target, she's gone.  Amber is a target because she seems to be showing that she is strong.  IMO, they are using Christine....she is in alliance with Cody, Frankie, Derrick and Zach....do you think they will send one of them packing before Christine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They targeted Brittany last week, did they not? I think they'll turn on each other before sending home Christine-my guess would be either on Cody or Zankie.
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Yes, but the reason they targeted Britt was because she wasn't playing along with them.  She made a comment to Frankie, which the little tattletale immediately ran to Cody and told him, and like the children that they are, he took offense and decided that she didn't need to be around.  Same thing that Devin did to her.  They'll try and take out the players that they think will give them trouble...in other words, Christine is playing along with them, so they'll keep her, but they have no intention of letting her go to the end.  At least, that's MHO.  She'll have to make a daring move to prove she's really playing, but I think she's going to just go along until they don't need her anymore.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

One of those guys did say very early in the game that he wanted to take a woman to F2, because in the past, the man always won it in that scenario. I don't remember who made that remark, but I can see why he never repeated it with this group.

I just think it's looking like the next boot order is something like: Jocasta, Victoria, Donny, Caleb, Hayden unless something changes there. If I had to guess, I think Christine is going to suffer the same fate as Britteny did with the old Four Horseman alliance in her season.


----------



## Michelle420

UnAmericanYOU said:


> One of those guys did say very early in the game that he wanted to take a woman to F2, because in the past, the man always won it in that scenario. I don't remember who made that remark, but I can see why he never repeated it with this group.
> 
> I just think it's looking like the next boot order is something like: Jocasta, Victoria, Donny, Caleb, Hayden unless something changes there. If I had to guess, I think Christine is going to suffer the same fate as Britteny did with the old Four Horseman alliance in her season.



Jocasta is safe right now (could change) but she made up with Frankie and now he wants Amber gone.


----------



## Gracie

Derek is planning on going all the way to the end. So is Frankie. Whether they go together remains to be seen but I don't think a female will be going.


----------



## Gracie

The girls are wimps. Blue Hair TRIED to get an all girls alliance going at the start of the game and she was ignored. Now they can suffer their own wimpiness.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> The girls are wimps. Blue Hair TRIED to get an all girls alliance going at the start of the game and she was ignored. Now they can suffer their own wimpiness.



She attempted that way too early in the game.

Had she waited for them to see  a pattern and then made a move she may have been more successful, but even then probably not.


----------



## Michelle420

Is it just me or do all the boys seem Gay or Bi sexual except for Donny & Derrick?

On feeds I've seen, Caleb, Cody and Zach all in bed with Frankie cuddling and holding each other.


----------



## Gracie

No, it is not just you.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> No, it is not just you.



I don't mind if Frankie has a romance but why must it be all the boys?

How boring.


----------



## Gracie

They have mentalities of teens still playing "stay over". Only thing missing is the nintendo.


----------



## Gracie

Also...seeing them be tweens is better than listening to the slurps of natalie giving her nightly blowjob or howey going in the box to jerk off. Remember that? Eww.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Also...seeing them be tweens is better than listening to the slurps of natalie giving her nightly blowjob or howey going in the box to jerk off. Remember that? Eww.





remember lydias's hand jobs to Jesse and Lydia's meltdowns


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girls are wimps. Blue Hair TRIED to get an all girls alliance going at the start of the game and she was ignored. Now they can suffer their own wimpiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She attempted that way too early in the game.
> 
> Had she waited for them to see  a pattern and then made a move she may have been more successful, but even then probably not.
Click to expand...



Why was it too early?  The guys didn't waste any time.  The only reason Devin decided on his own to invite Amber/Christine was so that they wouldn't feel left out because they were women....but, they didn't intend to let them be in charge.

She should have done it before Amber and Christine got sucked into the all men alliance, although, I think they would have felt so flattered to be included in that alliance they would have given it more loyalty than an all women alliance.

They can still stand together, but there is too much dissension among them for them to trust each other.


----------



## Michelle420

I like Hayden, Derrick, Nicole


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girls are wimps. Blue Hair TRIED to get an all girls alliance going at the start of the game and she was ignored. Now they can suffer their own wimpiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She attempted that way too early in the game.
> 
> Had she waited for them to see  a pattern and then made a move she may have been more successful, but even then probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why was it too early?  The guys didn't waste any time.  The only reason Devin decided on his own to invite Amber/Christine was so that they wouldn't feel left out because they were women....but, they didn't intend to let them be in charge.
> 
> She should have done it before Amber and Christine got sucked into the all men alliance, although, I think they would have felt so flattered to be included in that alliance they would have given it more loyalty than an all women alliance.
> 
> They can still stand together, but there is too much dissension among them for them to trust each other.
Click to expand...


It is too soon because it was the first few days. The 8 people alliance fell apart as well because it was too soon.

If you wait a while and see how the personalities are playing out you can get a feel of who would be wiling to do that.

It would have been more successful in my opinion.

Second, Joey's attempt failed so I guess it was too soon.


----------



## PeoplePower

Joey had a good idea, she just executed it badly. 

The girls this season so generally suck. There's only two who are actually playing the game (and one of them is questions at that at best). Last season, the girls were so much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> She attempted that way too early in the game.
> 
> Had she waited for them to see  a pattern and then made a move she may have been more successful, but even then probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was it too early?  The guys didn't waste any time.  The only reason Devin decided on his own to invite Amber/Christine was so that they wouldn't feel left out because they were women....but, they didn't intend to let them be in charge.
> 
> She should have done it before Amber and Christine got sucked into the all men alliance, although, I think they would have felt so flattered to be included in that alliance they would have given it more loyalty than an all women alliance.
> 
> They can still stand together, but there is too much dissension among them for them to trust each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is too soon because it was the first few days. The 8 people alliance fell apart as well because it was too soon.
> 
> If you wait a while and see how the personalities are playing out you can get a feel of who would be wiling to do that.
> 
> It would have been more successful in my opinion.
> 
> Second, Joey's attempt failed so I guess it was too soon.
Click to expand...


The Bomb Squad failed because Devin couldn't keep his mouth shut.  He was telling everyone what he was doing and not letting the others in on it until after the fact.  That's why it blew up.

The women in this game are just too scared to make a move, however, now that they are being targeted, like Amber, she is beginning to pick up the pace.....and so is Christine when she told Zach that she was not going to throw the game.  And, Zach may be saying bye bye because Frankie alluded to backdooring him....however, we all know how things change from one day to the next, so I won't be surprised if they stick to their plan and put Amber back up.  She needs to win the Veto.


----------



## Gracie

I have been over at SS most of the day, reading the life feed reports by other members. Shit has been hitting the fan today so it may be Frankie seeing the end of his game due to his lies. The more I see of this guy the more he makes me wanna puke anyway. This dude has issues. When was the last time you saw a 31 year old man SKIP around like a child? eww.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I have been over at SS most of the day, reading the life feed reports by other members. Shit has been hitting the fan today so it may be Frankie seeing the end of his game due to his lies. The more I see of this guy the more he makes me wanna puke anyway. This dude has issues. When was the last time you saw a 31 year old man SKIP around like a child? eww.



That's good to hear....I don't care much for Frankie and his over-zealous attitude....yikes!


----------



## Gracie

Oh, he stepped in it big time. Amber is now aware she is being backdoored...and the lies spilled out but unfortunately, he may have saved SOME face because caleb is stupid. Actually...so is Amber.

That nasty christine is up to it to her eyeballs as well, along with Zach.

Meanwhile..I guess the only one I am currently rooting for is Derrick.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I think Donny is onto Frankie, Caleb, Cody and the cop because he has pointed out several times that none of them are ever nominated, they just rotate in the same people.

Frankie and Christine are rats that shouldn't be trusted with any info at all.




PeoplePower said:


> Joey had a good idea, she just executed it badly.
> 
> The girls this season so generally suck. There's only two who are actually playing the game (and one of them is questions at that at best). Last season, the girls were so much better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



That is so true, and it really didn't help Joey when Amber went and blabbed about her all-girls alliance idea to the rest of what was the the Bomb Squad. Christine got caught spilling to the Detoners recently, too. And now both of them are placing the blame on their nominations on crazy Zach, not anybody else.

Jocasta is so passive, Amber is done by every measure, Nicole is naive and tractable, Victoria is self-absorbed but she CAN win POV, and Christine is treacherous and is going to get burned playing both ends against each other. All I can hope for at this point is a Donny/Jacosta/Victoria??? HOH and nominate two Detonators. If one wins POV, another one goes up. Zach and Frankie are disposable members of the alliance, so somebody other than those two would be best to target.


----------



## PeoplePower

The big threats right now seem to be Derrick, Christine, and Frankie. 

Derrick has been behind most of the moves made thus far in the game and is allied with people who get him information. He also hasn't been blamed for any of the aforementioned moves.

Christine is floating by methodically-everyone feels like they can trust Christine, at least on some level, and she knows what's going on in the house, possibly more than anyone else in the game right now. Viewers don't like her (for pretty much no reason), but she's the only girl seriously playing the game (Nicole is sort of playing, and Amber just decided she wants to, but it's a little too late for her).

Frankie is able to win competitions, but he has also had a good social game-he's been able to pawn negativity on him toward Zach, and he is trusted by most people in the house.




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Michelle420

I am voting mission A


----------



## MikeK

Zach is insisting he isn't gay.  That might be true but he certainly seems to be bi-sexual and quite possibly isn't fully aware of it, because no fully heterosexual male would carry on with Frankie the way Zach does.  But if Zach is just behaving that way to game Frankie he is devious to the point of pathology.   Then again, Zach is not exactly the model of mental stability.  

Nicole is such a sweet, simple girl she's developed a crush on a goof like Hayden.  Now she's watching him sniffing around Victoria and it obviously is hurting her.  I'd like to give Hayden a haircut and a boot in the ass.  

Caleb is pathetic.


----------



## Michelle420

MikeK said:


> Zach is insisting he isn't gay.  That might be true but he certainly seems to be bi-sexual and quite possibly isn't fully aware of it, because no fully heterosexual male would carry on with Frankie the way Zach does.  But if Zach is just behaving that way to game Frankie he is devious to the point of pathology.   Then again, Zach is not exactly the model of mental stability.
> 
> Nicole is such a sweet, simple girl she's developed a crush on a goof like Hayden.  Now she's watching him sniffing around Victoria and it obviously is hurting her.  I'd like to give Hayden a haircut and a boot in the ass.
> 
> Caleb is pathetic.



Zach is Gay,  but he may not be out to his family.

I wish a Girl would step up her game.

Currently I just like Hayden and Derrick


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> I am voting mission A




I bet Mission B gets picked....it's the hardest, trying to get people to throw a competition.

Tonight's show was funny.  Caleb thinking he's in control....that was too funny.

Also, Zach's little diatribe directed at Amber went nowhere.....in a way I'm glad they didn't accomplish that mission and didn't get another $5k.....they are being downright disgusting.

Also, I wonder how many will vote for Amber instead of Jacosta?  If she survives, I think she'll come back stronger, at least, I hope so...I hate when people get so full of themselves with power...like Frankie and Zach....their romps in bed sure are weird, considering Zach claims he is straight.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am voting mission A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Mission B gets picked....it's the hardest, trying to get people to throw a competition.
> 
> Tonight's show was funny.  Caleb thinking he's in control....that was too funny.
> 
> Also, Zach's little diatribe directed at Amber went nowhere.....in a way I'm glad they didn't accomplish that mission and didn't get another $5k.....they are being downright disgusting.
> 
> Also, I wonder how many will vote for Amber instead of Jacosta?  If she survives, I think she'll come back stronger, at least, I hope so...I hate when people get so full of themselves with power...like Frankie and Zach....their romps in bed sure are weird, considering Zach claims he is straight.
Click to expand...


They are really treating Amber bad. It would be a miracle for her to stay but would be great if she did.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am voting mission A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Mission B gets picked....it's the hardest, trying to get people to throw a competition.
> 
> Tonight's show was funny.  Caleb thinking he's in control....that was too funny.
> 
> Also, Zach's little diatribe directed at Amber went nowhere.....in a way I'm glad they didn't accomplish that mission and didn't get another $5k.....they are being downright disgusting.
> 
> Also, I wonder how many will vote for Amber instead of Jacosta?  If she survives, I think she'll come back stronger, at least, I hope so...I hate when people get so full of themselves with power...like Frankie and Zach....their romps in bed sure are weird, considering Zach claims he is straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are really treating Amber bad. It would be a miracle for her to stay but would be great if she did.
Click to expand...



Are they all stupid or what?  They keep blaming her when Caleb is the one that is just so dense he can't figure it out.   She's not into him (Caleb), he keeps going after her and she hasn't been ugly to him, just showing that she's not really interested in a relationship other than friendship, so the dick wants to scare her into liking him?  What a dunce.


----------



## Gracie

Caleb is creepy. Zach is insane. Amber is stupid. Jocasta is meh. Christine is sickening. Nicole is a fruit loop dingus. Coby is a lemming. Donnie puts on a good front of nice guy but he really isn't. Frankie is gross. Victoria is extra meh. That leaves hayden and derrick for me. If I forgot someone..it's probably because they are so boring I already forgot their existence.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Caleb is creepy. Zach is insane. Amber is stupid. Jocasta is meh. Christine is sickening. Nicole is a fruit loop dingus. Coby is a lemming. Donnie puts on a good front of nice guy but he really isn't. Frankie is gross. Victoria is extra meh. That leaves hayden and derrick for me. If I forgot someone..it's probably because they are so boring I already forgot their existence.




Yeah, Derrick is the only level headed one who is making good moves without being ugly.  I would have no problem if he won the whole thing.  Hayden is kind of spastic....I like him but he acts like a kid....I wonder how old he is?


----------



## Gracie

I think the majority will vote for Mission A..and amber might be staying, lol.  IF they take the mission at all, since it could very well fuck up TA's game.

Hayden acts 17 or 18.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Mission B gets picked....it's the hardest, trying to get people to throw a competition.
> 
> Tonight's show was funny.  Caleb thinking he's in control....that was too funny.
> 
> Also, Zach's little diatribe directed at Amber went nowhere.....in a way I'm glad they didn't accomplish that mission and didn't get another $5k.....they are being downright disgusting.
> 
> Also, I wonder how many will vote for Amber instead of Jacosta?  If she survives, I think she'll come back stronger, at least, I hope so...I hate when people get so full of themselves with power...like Frankie and Zach....their romps in bed sure are weird, considering Zach claims he is straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really treating Amber bad. It would be a miracle for her to stay but would be great if she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all stupid or what?  They keep blaming her when Caleb is the one that is just so dense he can't figure it out.   She's not into him (Caleb), he keeps going after her and she hasn't been ugly to him, just showing that she's not really interested in a relationship other than friendship, so the dick wants to scare her into liking him?  What a dunce.
Click to expand...


Caleb is a controlling misogynist, he wanted to punish her for her not "liking" him.

The guys went along with it except Hayden, he really didn't.

It's really a shitty season.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I think the majority will vote for Mission A..and amber might be staying, lol.  IF they take the mission at all, since it could very well fuck up TA's game.
> 
> Hayden acts 17 or 18.



I hope she does stay.

Hayden is only 21 yrs old, I still like him for now.


----------



## Gracie

It might be the best thing for Amber to be voted out because the longer she stays around Caleb..the more dangerous it is for her.

Did you notice "nice guy" Donnie was all gung ho for the plan for zach to ream amber? So much for his nice guy image, eh?

I want Frankie to be busted for the snake he is.

Oh, and Zach is for reals VERY gay. He just doesn't know it yet. Or does but has not accepted it yet.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> It might be the best thing for Amber to be voted out because the longer she stays around Caleb..the more dangerous it is for her.
> 
> Did you notice "nice guy" Donnie was all gung ho for the plan for zach to ream amber? So much for his nice guy image, eh?
> 
> I want Frankie to be busted for the snake he is.
> 
> Oh, and Zach is for reals VERY gay. He just doesn't know it yet. Or does but has not accepted it yet.



Donny is a creeper, the girls now call him "Dirty Donny" because he says weird things. He's not sweet at all. He is like Spencer from  last season and it's starting to come out.

Zach is gay, for sure. 

He is a jerk can't stand him.


----------



## Michelle420

Well Donny & Nicole are HOH now.

I was touched by the letter he got form his girlfriend.

I can't believe that Caleb kept Amber's slippers. 

Her exit interview was good and she is glad to be away from Caleb, he did creep her out.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Well Donny & Nicole are HOH now.
> 
> I was touched by the letter he got form his girlfriend.
> 
> I can't believe that Caleb kept Amber's slippers.
> 
> Her exit interview was good and she is glad to be away from Caleb, he did creep her out.




I was sorry to see Amber gone, even though she annoyed me at times.  She was very classy not to respond to that stupid jackal Zach, and she was even classier not to reveal the (she still thinks exists) Bomb Squad.   

I wonder how stupid Caleb is going to feel when he sees the entire program and sees that they were making a fool of him....serves him right, he's so full of himself.

Derrick is still playing the best game, not dissing anyone and not making himself stand out as a jerk.  

Nicole will probably rely on Hayden to tell her who to put up.....these girls, they are so brain dead.


----------



## Gracie

This season pretty much sucks.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> This season pretty much sucks.





I still think it's fun to watch.....they can be really funny at times, some of the things they do really crack me up.


----------



## SuMar

Donny's noms won BOB now Nicole is just HOH.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

SuMar said:


> Donny's noms won BOB now Nicole is just HOH.



Okay, so Zack and Jocasta are still on the block and POV is yet to come . . . talk about Hayden, he'll push Nicole to put up Frankie if they can. Watch Frankie try to push Donny if the POV is in play, that will be the final nail in the coffin.

I think if the noms remain the same, Zack will go. King Derrick is looking at Jocasta for F2.

DE next week, guess that's when the jury starts and the BOB finally ends. If Caleb/Zack/Frankie  are still around will be especially vulnerable then unless they are HOH.


----------



## Michelle420

UnAmericanYOU said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donny's noms won BOB now Nicole is just HOH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so Zack and Jocasta are still on the block and POV is yet to come . . . talk about Hayden, he'll push Nicole to put up Frankie if they can. Watch Frankie try to push Donny if the POV is in play, that will be the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> I think if the noms remain the same, Zack will go. King Derrick is looking at Jocasta for F2.
> 
> DE next week, guess that's when the jury starts and the BOB finally ends. If Caleb/Zack/Frankie  are still around will be especially vulnerable then unless they are HOH.
Click to expand...


If Frankie wins POV and uses it on Zach, who will be the replacement Nominee?

I am thinking she would put up Christine or Cody.


----------



## MikeK

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be the best thing for Amber to be voted out because the longer she stays around Caleb..the more dangerous it is for her.
> 
> Did you notice "nice guy" Donnie was all gung ho for the plan for zach to ream amber? So much for his nice guy image, eh?
> 
> I want Frankie to be busted for the snake he is.
> 
> Oh, and Zach is for reals VERY gay. He just doesn't know it yet. Or does but has not accepted it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donny is a creeper, the girls now call him "Dirty Donny" because he says weird things. He's not sweet at all. He is like Spencer from  last season and it's starting to come out.
> 
> Zach is gay, for sure.
> 
> He is a jerk can't stand him.
Click to expand...

I started out mistrusting Donny because there was something about him that seemed artificial and I'm usually pretty good at spotting a phony.

Later, when we visited with his family, I decided Donny might just be the simple-minded, good-natured grounds-keeper he said he is and I had been overly suspicious of him.  Now it's beginning to look like there really is more to Donny than meets the eye and I wasn't paranoid after all.  

One thing is certain -- I wouldn't last two weeks as a player in Big Brother.


----------



## Michelle420

MikeK said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be the best thing for Amber to be voted out because the longer she stays around Caleb..the more dangerous it is for her.
> 
> Did you notice "nice guy" Donnie was all gung ho for the plan for zach to ream amber? So much for his nice guy image, eh?
> 
> I want Frankie to be busted for the snake he is.
> 
> Oh, and Zach is for reals VERY gay. He just doesn't know it yet. Or does but has not accepted it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donny is a creeper, the girls now call him "Dirty Donny" because he says weird things. He's not sweet at all. He is like Spencer from  last season and it's starting to come out.
> 
> Zach is gay, for sure.
> 
> He is a jerk can't stand him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out mistrusting Donny because there was something about him that seemed artificial and I'm usually pretty good at spotting a phony.
> 
> Later, when we visited with his family, I decided Donny might just be the simple-minded, good-natured grounds-keeper he said he is and I had been overly suspicious of him.  Now it's beginning to look like there really is more to Donny than meets the eye and I wasn't paranoid after all.
> 
> One thing is certain -- I wouldn't last two weeks as a player in Big Brother.
Click to expand...


Donny sucked me back in when he read the letter from his girlfriend......I caught myself saying awww sweet donny (forgetting his jezebel remark about amber) for a moment 

I would get voted off so fast in the game.

I am still Team Derrick currently. I like Nicole too right now.


----------



## Gracie

Derrick. The rest pretty much suck.


----------



## PeoplePower

The twists this year are terrible. Last year's was at least a good idea in theory (it was just executed badly-see Elissa).


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Michelle420

PeoplePower said:


> The twists this year are terrible. Last year's was at least a good idea in theory (it was just executed badly-see Elissa).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Team America pretty much a Fail


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> PeoplePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> The twists this year are terrible. Last year's was at least a good idea in theory (it was just executed badly-see Elissa).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team America pretty much a Fail
Click to expand...



I knew that America was going to pick the hardest of the two choices....and, that they wouldn't be able to do it.  It would have gone against them and their game.


----------



## Gracie

I think Derrick and Frankie would have done it. Donny balked.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I think Derrick and Frankie would have done it. Donny balked.



Frankie wasn't all excited about doing it....but $5k may have caused him to.  I'm not sure about Derrick....he's hard to read, and Donny just couldn't risk putting himself against some of the others that probably wouldn't mind him being gone.

I wonder if any of them realize that Derrick is the strongest player?  They all seem so oblivious.


----------



## Gracie

They ARE pretty...ignorant for being super fans.

Meanwhile..i was reading SS and some of the posters over there were dissing Christine. They said she was talking about how she is frugal and won't spend for good sunglasses. But they wondered why she splurged on so many tatts...and perhaps it was to take away from her face, lol.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> They ARE pretty...ignorant for being super fans.
> 
> Meanwhile..i was reading SS and some of the posters over there were dissing Christine. They said she was talking about how she is frugal and won't spend for good sunglasses. But they wondered why she splurged on so many tatts...and perhaps it was to take away from her face, lol.



Everyone always attacks her looks but I just don't who she aligned herself with.

She has a F2 with Frankie.

Even though Jocasta is worthless when it comes to the game, I still want this house shook up and so I hope they take her off the block and put someone up to make everyone get paniced 

But Christine won't do that because she's loyal to frankie.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

It looks like Nicole is going to waste her HOH now - I've changed my mind. If the noms stand, Jocasta will go - I don't think the other guys will want to vote Whacky Zach out just yet, and he's a pet of production.

I'm beginning to hate "Team America", especially Derrick, because he's walking away with this game. He's NEVER mentioned to be put up, but everyone else is.




MikeK said:


> I started out mistrusting Donny because there was something about him that seemed artificial and I'm usually pretty good at spotting a phony.
> 
> 
> One thing is certain -- I wouldn't last two weeks as a player in Big Brother.



Why do you think this? If you can see through people well, you'd be an excellent player.


----------



## Mertex

Some of the guys had been saying that Zach is a loose cannon, which is true, so if he doesn't win the POV and take himself off, he will be gone.  Derrick was wanting Jacosta to be voted off, so much for someone saying he wanted F2 with her.

I hope Nicole doesn't back down if Zach is able to take himself off the block to put Frankie up.  He needs to go, big time, no matter what Derrick thinks.

And Jacosta will remain on the block, she can't win anything.  She claims she knew all the answers but was nervous, yeah, she was the first one to be eliminated and has never won anything.


----------



## Gracie

Jocasta is just worthless as a player.
Nicole is a wimp.
Frankie needs to go.
I'd like to see Cody on the block...and Frankie next to him.

I am still for Derrick to win.


----------



## Michelle420

Feeds were exciting last night between Derrick and Frankie both are starting to get paranoid of each other. 

They are so good at gaming that even while they doubt each other and size each other up, they remain composed and congenial.

Derrick is really good as an undercover master manipulator and Frankie is good at detecting BS and spinning things.


----------



## Gracie

Caleb is an idiot but DAYUM..he is hot. And that bod rocks.


----------



## Gracie

Why can't Jocasta be in the house like she in the diary room? The woman  should have never been cast.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Caleb is an idiot but DAYUM..he is hot. And that bod rocks.


That is why he is such a jerk.  If he had just laid back, kept his mouth shut instead of playing cowboy and chasing Amanda, she and the rest of the women would be wiggling their stuff to get his attention.  He could have his pick.  

Anyway, I didn't watch B/B tonight.  Was someone else evicted?  The last one to go as I recall was Amanda.  I'm hoping for Nicole and Victoria to win.


----------



## Gracie

Not amanda. Amber. No, nobody was evicted. Christine won POV and didn't use it. But christine has shown her hand and she is now busted as two faced. Looks like zach is going home. And then it is double eviction I think.


----------



## Mertex

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb is an idiot but DAYUM..he is hot. And that bod rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is such a jerk.  If he had just laid back, kept his mouth shut instead of playing cowboy and chasing Amanda, she and the rest of the women would be wiggling their stuff to get his attention.  He could have his pick.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't watch B/B tonight.  Was someone else evicted?  The last one to go as I recall was Amanda.  I'm hoping for Nicole and Victoria to win.
Click to expand...



I don't see any of the women wiggling their stuff to get his attention.  Caleb is an idiot.  Tonight, he was still drooling over Amber's picture in the comic book veto competition, and claimed he would have bought all "prescriptions" of that comic.  I think he meant subscriptions.....

Also, I think he's pretty short.  I don't like short men.


----------



## Gracie

I noticed he still was hot after amber. I hope she puts a restraining order on him. Dude is crazy.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I noticed he still was hot after amber. I hope she puts a restraining order on him. Dude is crazy.



He just doesn't get it......


----------



## Gracie

Which proves that eye candy doesn't necessarily mean intelligent, lol.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Which proves that eye candy doesn't necessarily mean intelligent, lol.



I don't find Caleb that appealing.....


----------



## Michelle420

Caleb's an idiot.

Look's like they are going to keep Zach now. 

Can't stand Zach either.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Caleb's an idiot.
> 
> Look's like they are going to keep Zach now.
> 
> Can't stand Zach either.




I'll be glad if they get rid of Jacosta.  This will make it tougher for some that think they can use a floater to win at the end.  They'll have to fight to remain on top and only those that deserve to go to final will go.....those that have used the best strategies.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's an idiot.
> 
> Look's like they are going to keep Zach now.
> 
> Can't stand Zach either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be glad if they get rid of Jacosta.  This will make it tougher for some that think they can use a floater to win at the end.  They'll have to fight to remain on top and only those that deserve to go to final will go.....those that have used the best strategies.
Click to expand...


They have Victoria as their floater. Cody is kind of a floater too.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's an idiot.
> 
> Look's like they are going to keep Zach now.
> 
> Can't stand Zach either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be glad if they get rid of Jacosta.  This will make it tougher for some that think they can use a floater to win at the end.  They'll have to fight to remain on top and only those that deserve to go to final will go.....those that have used the best strategies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have Victoria as their floater. Cody is kind of a floater too.
Click to expand...


But the good players will eventually weed the floaters out, hopefully.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be glad if they get rid of Jacosta.  This will make it tougher for some that think they can use a floater to win at the end.  They'll have to fight to remain on top and only those that deserve to go to final will go.....those that have used the best strategies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have Victoria as their floater. Cody is kind of a floater too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the good players will eventually weed the floaters out, hopefully.
Click to expand...


We will see, last year it was Ginamarie and andy right?


----------



## Gracie

Jocasta is just worthless. Period. Victoria is a bimbo. Both suck. The women this year are just awful at this game.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Jocasta is just worthless. Period. Victoria is a bimbo. Both suck. The women this year are just awful at this game.




I like Nicole, but I don't like her voice.....shrieky.


----------



## Gracie

Nicole's voice is a monotone. She sounds like a robot with issues. Hubby calls  her pig nose.


----------



## Michelle420

Undercover cop Derrick reminds me of a cold blooded gangsta


----------



## Sarah G

Hour and a half to showtime, it's going to be good tonight.  Double eviction, first jury house people.  

It should start to get a little more dramatic soon.  

I want to see Christine or Frankie out in the second eviction.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Derrick is the one with the pig nose, those nostrils are huge.

Caleb is only about 5'7" from what I recall. 

DE tonight, you know the first boot, the second one depends - unless Hayden, Donny, or Nicole manage to win HOH, they're all going to be targets for the next one.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Hour and a half to showtime, it's going to be good tonight.  Double eviction, first jury house people.
> 
> It should start to get a little more dramatic soon.
> 
> I want to see Christine or Frankie out in the second eviction.



Jocasta will go but then....it's like the whole house against Hayden. Nicole and Donny.

One of those three will go next unless somehow Hayden or Donny wins.


----------



## Michelle420

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Derrick is the one with the pig nose, those nostrils are huge.
> 
> Caleb is only about 5'7" from what I recall.
> 
> DE tonight, you know the first boot, the second one depends - unless Hayden, Donny, or Nicole manage to win HOH, they're all going to be targets for the next one.



I watch the feeds and Derrick is really good at the art of manipulation but he also has a Gangster Lord air about him too.

Frankie is really good at social manipulation.

When Derrick and Frankie faceoff BSing each other it's so fun to watch.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hour and a half to showtime, it's going to be good tonight.  Double eviction, first jury house people.
> 
> It should start to get a little more dramatic soon.
> 
> I want to see Christine or Frankie out in the second eviction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocasta will go but then....it's like the whole house against Hayden. Nicole and Donny.
> 
> One of those three will go next unless somehow Hayden or Donny wins.
Click to expand...


Very possible for either of them to win.


----------



## Gracie

Wish I could get eastern time and watch it at 5pm instead of having to wait til 8pm.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hour and a half to showtime, it's going to be good tonight.  Double eviction, first jury house people.
> 
> It should start to get a little more dramatic soon.
> 
> I want to see Christine or Frankie out in the second eviction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocasta will go but then....it's like the whole house against Hayden. Nicole and Donny.
> 
> One of those three will go next unless somehow Hayden or Donny wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very possible for either of them to win.
Click to expand...


It would make the game more interesting if they did.


----------



## SuMar

...


----------



## Michelle420

SuMar said:


> ...





I wonder if Gina marie still purges like she did on bb.


----------



## Gracie

GinaMarie is the prime example of SKANK.

Meanwhile....Hayden gone. 

And Nicole is still a dumb bimbo.

Victoria is still a waste of space.

Jocasta....hallelujah and Praise the Lord she is gone. Another waste.

Zach disgusts me. They really need to stop letting druggies in there cuz he is banging off the walls without whatever he takes to keep him from being so crazy and hyper.

Derrick has this game sewn up. He's a cop for a reason. Just end this sucky season and hand him the money already.

Christine grosses me out. 

Caleb is an idiot.

Frankie=ick. Dude needs to grow the fuck up.

If I forgot anyone else, its because they are forgetable.


----------



## Michelle420

they are doing the 2nd HOH comp now


----------



## Michelle420

If you watch BB afterdark it has fish on the tv channel LOL


----------



## Gracie

I never watch BB after dark. I would if there were something to see...which is usually not the case.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Yees, GM is the one that made the finals her year but lost big - I remember she did her purge thing in the house and production demanded she wear extensions, which she hated. Memories can be strange.

The DE episode just ended here, but when I saw who won the second HOH, I knew it didn't look good. Funny how the oldest person in the house by far won the POV, but he's still on the outside. Donny is looking better than Nicole right now but I felt sorry for her when she realized the betrayal, although her nominations were both flawed. Hayden was just a kid who took it in stride.

And next week, they're going to bring back that stupid BOB? They'll be only two people NOT HOH or nominees then. That Derrick guy is not nearly as good as he thinks he is, he'd better get out Frankie before Frankie stabs him in the back.


----------



## Michelle420

Nicole and Christine just won LOL OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie

HOH?? Won what?


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> HOH?? Won what?



the two HOH thing where their noms will face BOTB


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Hour and a half to showtime, it's going to be good tonight.  Double eviction, first jury house people.
> 
> It should start to get a little more dramatic soon.
> 
> I want to see Christine or Frankie out in the second eviction.




Me too!  Unfortunately it was Hayden....which I didn't care if he left, he always has that big silly ole grin on his face - acts like a goof.


----------



## Gracie

I wonder who they will nominate. If they were smart (and they aren't) they would target Derrick, Cody, Frankie and Zack.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Nicole and Christine just won LOL OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That's great.  I was just saying, as the program ended, that if Nicole wanted to stay a bit longer she would have to win HOH.  Now, she'll have to pick two bimbos that can't win the BOB....to insure she remains HOH, and start making deals with people she can trust.


----------



## Gracie

The only bimbos left are caleb and victoria...besides herself, lol.


----------



## Gracie

I'm pretty much fed up with this season. They are all pretty stupid. Well, except Derrick. But I think production wants a Frankie win due to exposure of the winner being brother of that teenybopper singer.


----------



## Gracie

And...Frankie disgusts me no end. He uses his sister as if she means something to the other houseguests. Like..big whoop.


----------



## Mertex

What an idiot Caleb turned out to be.  He wanted Frankie to lose the challenge, so he opts not to help him....what an idiot.  He would have assured that Frankie didn't win if he had helped him...instead, he made it easier for Frankie.

If Zach or Donny win the POV, and take themselves off the block, Christina, if she's smart, knowing that most want Frankie gone will back door him.  But, she's so dense, who know what she'll do.


----------



## SuMar

Frankie is so pathetic. Trying to intimidate the other HG's by calling himself a celebrity and telling them he needs to win because he is donating his winnings to charity. I'm calling B.S. Also name dropping shamelessly attaching is faux celebrity status with his (not as famous as she think she is) sister. Talking about how he's in good with Justin Bieber. What a pathetic joke. I came across this on FB. Someone had posted this tweet from The Biebs..


----------



## Gracie

Lol


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Sounds like JB isn't a Caleb/Frankie fan, either . . . and now Frankie's mommy has gotten into the "don't evict Frankie" thing, too? Frankie is 32 years old.

Chris is being played, poor Nicole. That BOTB thing ruined this season, everybody's so scared to make big moves. Three women out of nine total houseguests left, two win HOH and send the other one home?


----------



## SuMar

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Sounds like JB isn't a Caleb/Frankie fan, either . . . and now Frankie's mommy has gotten into the "don't evict Frankie" thing, too? Frankie is 32 years old.
> 
> Chris is being played, poor Nicole. That BOTB thing ruined this season, everybody's so scared to make big moves. Three women out of nine total houseguests left, two win HOH and send the other one home?



The pathetic Frankie is 32 years old riding on his 21 year old sister's coat tails. What a loser.


----------



## Michelle420

Frankie is a spoiled brat. He acts like an entitled trust find baby.


----------



## Michelle420

Derrick is the "shot caller" in the yard, and Nicole was the only girl wiling to make bold moves against Frankie.

ugh this season.


----------



## Michelle420

So pissed at christine. 

Errrr !


----------



## Michelle420

still mad at christine


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> still mad at christine




Why? 

She totally f*cked up trying to throw the game....I'm beginning to like Donny just because he is so strong and the wimps keep trying to bring him down and he keeps winning.

Caleb is going to feel like such a fool when he realizes how long ago the Bombs Squad died.  Ijit!


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> still mad at christine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> She totally f*cked up trying to throw the game....I'm beginning to like Donny just because he is so strong and the wimps keep trying to bring him down and he keeps winning.
> 
> Caleb is going to feel like such a fool when he realizes how long ago the Bombs Squad died.  Ijit!
Click to expand...


I am mad because it was shitty of her to do that to Donny. 

and I also can't stand her.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> still mad at christine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> She totally f*cked up trying to throw the game....I'm beginning to like Donny just because he is so strong and the wimps keep trying to bring him down and he keeps winning.
> 
> Caleb is going to feel like such a fool when he realizes how long ago the Bombs Squad died.  Ijit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am mad because it was shitty of her to do that to Donny.
> 
> and I also can't stand her.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I don't like the way they are playing.  But it backfired on her.  And, like I said earlier on, they are using her.  She won't go to the end....just watch.  Someone already said they wanted Donny to go before her, so they are already gunning for her.


----------



## Gracie

Derrick is still playing the best game.

Frankie still nauseates me no end. He needs to grow the fuck up.

Christine is still ugly.

Donny is still hanging in there.

Caleb is growing on me but he is still stupid.

Cody is still a lemming.

Zach is still kinda making me laugh.

Victoria is still clueless.


----------



## Michelle420

Can't wait until frankenstein is gone


----------



## Gracie

I'm feeling really bad for Zach. Frankie really did a number on him. Poor zach is even questioning his own sexual orientation. But Frankie still tosses him under the bus..many times. Zach is one confused guy, I'm sure. And Frankie is a low life asshole. Loved the dissing Zingbot did on all of them. Especially that nasty Christine that was busted giving Cody a hand job, and masturbating. Just...ewww.

And...it looks like Donny is heading out the door tomorrow. I think Derrick played the best game, but DAYUM he is boring.


----------



## Faun

SuMar said:


> Frankie is so pathetic. Trying to intimidate the other HG's by calling himself a celebrity and telling them he needs to win because he is donating his winnings to charity. I'm calling B.S. Also name dropping shamelessly attaching is faux celebrity status with his (not as famous as she think she is) sister. Talking about how he's in good with Justin Bieber. What a pathetic joke. I came across this on FB. Someone had posted this tweet from The Biebs..


To put things into perspective .......

Frankie Grande (with pop star sister) ... *346,369 views*

 
Sittin' on the toilet ... *81,841,016 views*


----------



## Gracie

This season sucks big hairy ones. Zach is an idiot. An entertaining idiot, but still an idiot. All he focuses on is that lump Victoria with the Jimmy Durante nose instead of the ones that burned his ass. I think he is a closet gay..which is why he still covets Frankie.

Derrick played the best game, but I just flat don't like him much any more. He is too staid. Just like a cop, lol.

The whole group that is left just grosses me out.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I'm feeling really bad for Zach. Frankie really did a number on him. Poor zach is even questioning his own sexual orientation. But Frankie still tosses him under the bus..many times. Zach is one confused guy, I'm sure. And Frankie is a low life asshole. Loved the dissing Zingbot did on all of them. Especially that nasty Christine that was busted giving Cody a hand job, and masturbating. Just...ewww.
> 
> And...it looks like Donny is heading out the door tomorrow. I think Derrick played the best game, but DAYUM he is boring.



Yeah, even though I didn't care for Zach, I think I dislike Frankie even more.  I was glad to see Nicole coming back into the game.  I hope she wins HOH and targets Frankie....I sure would like him gone.


----------



## Gracie

Production wants a Frankie win. His sister gives some kind of props for the show. 
Meanwhile...I read that Frankie was telling the hamsters that his balls are the size of lemons..and proved it by showing them. Do these people not care thousands of people WATCH the feeds? That is just gross. And Frankie is a scumbag, anyway..but this proves he is an assinine scumbag.

Don't hold your breath for a Nicole win. I think she will go next, then Donny. Then they will begin to feed on each other, those left in the house. A lot of people are dumping the feeds now due to boredom. Donny doesn't confront any of them, the girls are too wimpy to act on their own and Derrick is in complete charge.


----------



## Michelle420

So over Derrick now ! 

I was really hoping Nicole would turn the house upside down.

At this point it's just agony watching Christine and Derrick talk smack on Donny.


This Season Sucks !


----------



## Gracie

Yup.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Production wants a Frankie win. His sister gives some kind of props for the show.
> Meanwhile...I read that Frankie was telling the hamsters that his balls are the size of lemons..and proved it by showing them. Do these people not care thousands of people WATCH the feeds? That is just gross. And Frankie is a scumbag, anyway..but this proves he is an assinine scumbag.
> 
> Don't hold your breath for a Nicole win. I think she will go next, then Donny. Then they will begin to feed on each other, those left in the house. A lot of people are dumping the feeds now due to boredom. Donny doesn't confront any of them, the girls are too wimpy to act on their own and Derrick is in complete charge.



Well, if Frankie wins, it will be more than likely that the show is fixed and I certainly won't be bothering with it again.  If Derrick wins it is because he has been very good at manipulating people without pissing them off, and I have no problem with him winning it.  If Nicole has a chance at all, she must win HOH and nominate two from the alliance, and then win the veto so her nominations stay the same and they'll be forced to vote one off.  If someone else wins the veto and  one of them  comes off she puts another one up, and then makes deals with Donny and Christine (who is so stupid, she'll be voting the way they tell her till they're voting for her).  Can't say I see that happening.


----------



## Gracie

Production crew is for Donny. They can be heard behind the wall rooting for him during competitions. Grodner wants a Frankie win because of Frankie's sister. Majority of watcher wanted a Zach win but he's gone so now they are focusing on Nicole and Donny. Most hate Derrick, Cody, Frankie, Christine. Caleb swings back and forth in the love/hate thing.

Meanwhile...victoris is out of the house and in ER. Her hair extensions has caused a scalp infection, and she has impacted wisdom teeth. So far, nobody knows if she will be able to return. 

Which means...production is trying like hell to save Donny.


----------



## Gracie

BB16 - Ongoing LIVE FEED Discussion Commentary - 47 in Big Brother Forum


----------



## Gracie

Victoria is back in the house. 

Anyway..I thought this about sums up BB16:

BurnThisMedia How CBS Big Brother Buried the Lead



SATURDAY, AUGUST 23, 2014
How CBS Big Brother Buried the Lead
It must be difficult producing a show that runs in nearly real time. You may think going in you know what the narrative will be, who will be the stars, what the fans will care about. For Big Brother 16, Alison Grodner and the rest of the behind-the-scenes players had their story going in - pop star Ariana Grande's brother and YouTube personality Frankie was going in cognito with his secret identity. Secondary stories were sweet Duck Dynasty-bearded groundskeeper Donny and police sergeant Derrick (hiding his profession).

Let's admit it. Casting for a reality TV show is a crap-shoot. Someone who looks great in their interviews turns into a dud (aka PowPow who was more like meow meow). Some story lines don't pan out (Christine the super fan became Christine the literal hanger-on). And then there's Zach Rance, or ZachAttack as he's now known.


Cast as a Dr. Will wannabe, Zach was some background noise at first. He was given a few seconds to do his "I hate everyone" bit then was moved off screen for the main stories. And then Zach and the star of the show Frankie started Zankie and now the powers-that-be were interested in the will-they-or-won't-they showmance. That became the new lead story. Zankie was everywhere; even Ariana tweeted about them. Julie Chen asked questions about them. Tribute videos exploded and all eyes were on the two.

But CBS mistakenly thought all this interest was because of Frankie and missed that a new BB star was born right before their eyes. Zach is watchable. You can't take your eyes off of him. Cody may be the cute one, Caleb the body, but Zach is the one who captures your attention. The unpredictable outbursts, the joie de vivre, the catch phrases and poems made Zach the one you cared to see what he'd do next. His excitability, his spontaneity, and his enthusiasm captured the fans' imaginations.

Only one problem emerged. Zach and Frankie had a falling out. Frankie targeted Zach, then Zach targeted him, and the showmance became a flop. How to deal with this? CBS could air what really went down, or they could devise a poor Frankie and Derrick narrative. Suddenly, it was the 31-year-old former dancer accusing Zach of taking money away from needy Africans and the 30-year-old former undercover cop telling Zach he was taking food out of his daughter's mouth. If you watched the live feeds, you heard Frankie talk about euthanizing Zach, putting the baby to sleep and then stabbing it. But that didn't make the show. On the feeds, you saw Derrick threaten to choke Zach out and break every bone in his jaw. But that didn't make the show.

Nothing negative that Frankie or Derrick said was shown; instead they were painted as reluctant heroes trying to save the alliance from the volatile Zach. The home viewers didn't see them plant seeds in Victoria and Christine's minds that Zach was a danger to them. They didn't see how Derrick made false allegations about Zach being a threat to Frankie's safety. The producers tried their best to make Zach the goat, solely responsible for his own downfall. They must have hoped this would keep their Team American trio, and especially Frankie, safe for weeks to come.

What they couldn't have imagined was the groundswell of support for Zach. Never before in BB history has one houseguest become the center of such a large social media movement. When his fans thought Frankie had violated house rules telling Zach he was nominated, "Renom Rules" trended on Twitter. Before the eviction vote, #SaveZach was as ubiquitous as #ZachAttack. Past houseguests from the godfather of them all Dr. Will to Dan Gheesling tweeted their appreciation and support of Zach. Ariana Grande, and her mother Joan, even tweeted out support for Zach and their wishes that Frankie would come to his senses before it was too late. As Big Brother co-producer Chris Roach tweeted last week: "I get the sense a lot of people wish they had voted #BBZach to be a part of Team America."

Zach said often in the BB house that he hoped he'd have 79K Twitter followers by the time he exited the BB house; as of today he has 115K for an idle account that has just one tweet from two years ago. His Instagram has 188K followers. "Froot Loop Dingus" has entered BB parlance as a new favorite phrase. The episode where he was evicted was the season's highest rated episode.

CBS let a star slip through their fingers and will continue to shove Frankie, and to a lesser extent eventual winner Derrick, down our throats. But we will miss the former frat boy from South Florida with loose lips, questionable dance moves, and more personality than the rest of the house combined. We can't wait for BBAllStars2 and the return of Zach Rance, who came into the house to be hated and to win $500K and failed on both accounts.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Victoria is back in the house.
> 
> Anyway..I thought this about sums up BB16:
> 
> BurnThisMedia How CBS Big Brother Buried the Lead



That was quite interesting.  And, I agree.....I didn't like Zach at first, especially when he came after Nicole and Christine and made demeaning remarks, but then it seemed to have just been for amusement and not malicious at all, and when I saw how Frankie (whom I can't stand) was stabbing him in the back, I actually wanted a miracle to happen to save Zach.  Probably because he actually made the show fun and interesting, you never knew what Zach was going to do next.  I can't even say that I like Derrick.  He's playing well in the sense that he controls almost everyone  (except Nicole/Donny), but I don't like his personality that much.  Donny, whom I didn't care for from the beginning is beginning to look more and more my favorite, just because I don't like back-stabbers and hypocrites, and Donny seems to be the most honest of them all.  I may be wrong, because I don't get to see the behind-the-scene stuff that goes on, but based on what we are allowed to see, I believe he is the most honest.


----------



## Gracie

Agreed. Zach is da man. Just cuz he is funny. Donny...because he is a good man. The rest? Meh. Derrick has shown he is just another scumbag.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Production crew is for Donny. They can be heard behind the wall rooting for him during competitions. Grodner wants a Frankie win because of Frankie's sister. Majority of watcher wanted a Zach win but he's gone so now they are focusing on Nicole and Donny. Most hate Derrick, Cody, Frankie, Christine. Caleb swings back and forth in the love/hate thing.
> 
> Meanwhile...victoris is out of the house and in ER. Her hair extensions has caused a scalp infection, and she has impacted wisdom teeth. So far, nobody knows if she will be able to return.
> 
> Which means...production is trying like hell to save Donny.



Victoria's collapse


----------



## Michelle420

Yesterday someone yelled Frankie's the Sab and Derricks a cop, I am pretty sure it was production trying to liven up a boring season Just kidden of course


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Production crew is for Donny. They can be heard behind the wall rooting for him during competitions. Grodner wants a Frankie win because of Frankie's sister. Majority of watcher wanted a Zach win but he's gone so now they are focusing on Nicole and Donny. Most hate Derrick, Cody, Frankie, Christine. Caleb swings back and forth in the love/hate thing.
> 
> Meanwhile...victoris is out of the house and in ER. Her hair extensions has caused a scalp infection, and she has impacted wisdom teeth. So far, nobody knows if she will be able to return.
> 
> Which means...production is trying like hell to save Donny.



Donny's toast! 

I hope Nicole wins HOH and puts up Derrick/Frankie lol


----------



## Gracie

It was a poster at Survivor Sucks with a bullhorn. Hang on and I will see if I can find the exact words he said.


----------



## Gracie

*Tooms wrote:*Actually it was me, and I yelled this:

Frankie is the Saboteur. The Saboteur is Frankie.
He's lying to everyone and can't be trusted.
Christine is hated by America.
Derrick, stop being the fun police. It's a TV show and you're not on duty.
Caleb, you're trusting the wrong people. Frankie will stab you in the back.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Victoria is back in the house.
> 
> Anyway..I thought this about sums up BB16:
> 
> BurnThisMedia How CBS Big Brother Buried the Lead
> 
> 
> 
> SATURDAY, AUGUST 23, 2014
> How CBS Big Brother Buried the Lead
> It must be difficult producing a show that runs in nearly real time. You may think going in you know what the narrative will be, who will be the stars, what the fans will care about. For Big Brother 16, Alison Grodner and the rest of the behind-the-scenes players had their story going in - pop star Ariana Grande's brother and YouTube personality Frankie was going in cognito with his secret identity. Secondary stories were sweet Duck Dynasty-bearded groundskeeper Donny and police sergeant Derrick (hiding his profession).
> 
> [...]



Excellent (and thorough) review, Gracie.

I haven't watched the last few shows and have pretty much lost interest.  I'm glad Nicole and Victoria are hanging on.  They are the only remaining who I like, so I hope they win.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> *Tooms wrote:*Actually it was me, and I yelled this:
> 
> Frankie is the Saboteur. The Saboteur is Frankie.
> He's lying to everyone and can't be trusted.
> Christine is hated by America.
> Derrick, stop being the fun police. It's a TV show and you're not on duty.
> Caleb, you're trusting the wrong people. Frankie will stab you in the back.



I played the clip over and over full volume and couldn't hear it. They all think it was the popo (christine's words) except Cody, Cody heard part if it.


----------



## Gracie

I didn't write the review, Mike. Found it at SS and brought it here.
I think Donny is toast this coming Thursday...then Nicole. Or vice versa. Victoria will get pretty far because she is Derricks pet.


----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tooms wrote:*Actually it was me, and I yelled this:
> 
> Frankie is the Saboteur. The Saboteur is Frankie.
> He's lying to everyone and can't be trusted.
> Christine is hated by America.
> Derrick, stop being the fun police. It's a TV show and you're not on duty.
> Caleb, you're trusting the wrong people. Frankie will stab you in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played the clip over and over full volume and couldn't hear it. They all think it was the popo (christine's words) except Cody, Cody heard part if it.
Click to expand...

Hang on. MOre stuff from SS:

*Jenerrific713 wrote:MissingLynx wrote:Early this morning, Derrick, totally paranoid was upstairs pretending to take a shower and was freaking out about everyone. He confirmed with Cody that they heard "Don't trust Frankie." "Don't trust Christine." outside and that Christine heard it too, looked at Cody and was "shitting her pants" and telling him "don't put me up".*

Good job!

Only Derrick is so fucking sanctimonious, humorless and joyless that I really do not want him near F2 either.
You don't by any chance have an approximate time stamp for this do you?  Thanks in advance! 
Starts around 2:40am BBT


----------



## Gracie

And, after the megaphone thing happend, they were put in lockdown for a long time.


----------



## Michelle420

Here is another good article:

*BB16: The Downfall of Big Brother. full article here:  Big Brother Shenanigans*


*



			I didn't mean to turn this into a Big Brother history post, but bear with me. There's purpose to my rambling.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Production interference through strategically placed twists has been making appearances more and more blatantly, but more often than not, they were placed to further players that the fans were rooting for at the time. I mean, why else interfere but to encourage the viewing public to watch their favorite story lines? Right?*
> 
> *What happened in season 15 and 16 though? It's simple. Bad casting and production favorites that do not coincide with fan favorites.*
> 
> *Both seasons were plagued by unfortunate casting based on a formula whose motivation is to repeat the successful story lines of the past. The problem is, you can't cast a show based on stereotypes without extensive interviews of these people. One can easily portray someone who they aren't in a video and certainly in a bar from which they are recruited. The other problem is, you can't cast people to fit a story line that might or might not happen, and you certainly cannot force them to be what you want them to be.*
> 
> *Both seasons were also plagued by production's stubborn insistence to control the outcome of these storylines, ignoring the "reality" of the situation and the fans' favorites. Simply put, the twists did not help the victims of racism and bullying in BB15 and the victims of misogyny and bullying in BB16. As we watched each of our favorites get evicted, we lost all faith or interest in the show. There was no real romance, no victory of the heroes, no redemption, no satisfaction.*
> 
> *Big Brother is a TV show and like all TV shows, it's scripted and manipulated. That's a fact. But, what's the point if the manipulation only brings the lowest common denominator to the end? And really, who gives an eff if they win?*
> 
> *Donny will more than likely be voted out on Thursday, and since he's the last person I really care about or have been rooting for, I'm done. Sure there's more game to play, but it's Derrick's game that will round off a season of incredible bashing, horrific personalities, no power shifts, and a stupid off off off off off off off off Broadway show starring wannabe Fakie J Shot for the ridiculous "Team America" task. No thanks. Bye Felicia.*


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> And, after the megaphone thing happend, they were put in lockdown for a long time.



Yeah, I have been watching the feeds. That's why I can't stomach the shitty edit Job on the show.

Here is a good radio interview with Donny's girlfriend and Derricks wife.

I guess Donny had only watched the tv shows and never saw the feeds. His girlfriend was was pretty upset about things the HG's were saying about Donny on the feeds. I saw a few of them, the one with Derrick and Christine wishing Donny would "Just die" probably really upset her since she didn't know the game is played that way behind the edits.

The Big Brother Report w AJ Burman Derrick s Wife Jana Donny s GF Kristine 08 20 by Get Real LOL uncensored reality tv Television Podcasts


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I didn't write the review, Mike. Found it at SS and brought it here.
> I think Donny is toast this coming Thursday...then Nicole. Or vice versa. Victoria will get pretty far because she is Derricks pet.



Agreed


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tooms wrote:*Actually it was me, and I yelled this:
> 
> Frankie is the Saboteur. The Saboteur is Frankie.
> He's lying to everyone and can't be trusted.
> Christine is hated by America.
> Derrick, stop being the fun police. It's a TV show and you're not on duty.
> Caleb, you're trusting the wrong people. Frankie will stab you in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played the clip over and over full volume and couldn't hear it. They all think it was the popo (christine's words) except Cody, Cody heard part if it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hang on. MOre stuff from SS:
> 
> *Jenerrific713 wrote:MissingLynx wrote:Early this morning, Derrick, totally paranoid was upstairs pretending to take a shower and was freaking out about everyone. He confirmed with Cody that they heard "Don't trust Frankie." "Don't trust Christine." outside and that Christine heard it too, looked at Cody and was "shitting her pants" and telling him "don't put me up".*
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Only Derrick is so fucking sanctimonious, humorless and joyless that I really do not want him near F2 either.
> You don't by any chance have an approximate time stamp for this do you?  Thanks in advance!
> Starts around 2:40am BBT
Click to expand...


Derrick is a bore and because he's a cop it's like the big brother house is on "house arrest" and all the fun sucked out. No drama, Expect the Expected. Boring!


----------



## Gracie

Derrick is being a cop in there. Incognito. But still a cop, thinking like one, acting like one. Problem is...he tends to forget all the eyeballs on him NOT in the house. He is going to experience a lot of shit over those lapses, too.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Derrick is being a cop in there. Incognito. But still a cop, thinking like one, acting like one. Problem is...he tends to forget all the eyeballs on him NOT in the house. He is going to experience a lot of shit over those lapses, too.



He's playing his game well, but holy crap his style has made the entire season boring and then we have to alternate with Frankie totally Queening out last night for his Big Brother Dragshow......I mean Play....hehe


----------



## Gracie

I think most of SS is planning on shunning the show. And from what I have been reading, tweets are going out to shun it too (Frankies drag show).
Poor Frankie is going to be getting such an unpleasant surprise when he gets out. His instagram (or was it his tweet thingy?) account got hacked and all followers removed...but a few days later, it was all back up again.
He is very much hated and he thinks America just loves him.

Christine is in for a rude awakening as well.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I think most of SS is planning on shunning the show. And from what I have been reading, tweets are going out to shun it too (Frankies drag show).
> Poor Frankie is going to be getting such an unpleasant surprise when he gets out. His instagram (or was it his tweet thingy?) account got hacked and all followers removed...but a few days later, it was all back up again.
> He is very much hated and he thinks America just loves him.
> 
> Christine is in for a rude awakening as well.



Christine is just nasty, that girl never stops hating on someone._ shakes my head_........


----------



## Gracie

I know, lol. There was a supercut vid of all her snarky comments about the other girls in the house. Made her look like an idiot. An ugly one.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I truly cannot stand these people. Why I watched tonight, I have no clue. I wanted Donny to stay. But they have it so wrapped up, there is no competition, no entertainment, no anything. 

And I HATE Frankie. He is so much going to be shocked when he finds out how much he is hated.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I truly cannot stand these people. Why I watched tonight, I have no clue. I wanted Donny to stay. But they have it so wrapped up, there is no competition, no entertainment, no anything.
> 
> And I HATE Frankie. He is so much going to be shocked when he finds out how much he is hated.



I stopped watching to. I hope Nicole wins HOH and noms Frankie and Derrick lol but we know that won't happen. AG is going to take Frankie, Derrick and Cody to F3.

It's disgusting how they treated Donny, I think he was a good guy but probably not right for this game because it's too brutal. 

I am just sick of Grodner and Production's shitty edits.


----------



## Marianne

I want Donny to win but it  looks like that's not going to happen.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I didn't write the review, Mike. Found it at SS and brought it here.
> I think Donny is toast this coming Thursday...then Nicole. Or vice versa. *Victoria will get pretty far* because she is Derricks pet.



Yeah, unfortunately not to win....just to make sure that he wins.


----------



## Mertex

It was so freaking disappointing to see Donny and Nicole "fold" in the challenge every time giving the win to Cody.  Nicole could have won one if she had "stayed" and Donny could have won also if he had "stayed".  They are a couple of morons if they couldn't figure out that the others were using strategy to win the challenge.

They have nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## Gracie

Agreed. Just that idiocy was enough for me to say they deserved to go. Nicole is just assinine. I said from the start of BB that she was the blonde bimbo. I was right.


----------



## Mertex

That was so cool.....Donny is wanted to make an appearance on a soap opera.....


----------



## Gracie

SS is all about Nicole. Nicole this, Nicole that, Win Nicole, blah blah blah. It's sickening. Nicole is worthless in this game. She has fucked up numerous times and I am pretty sure she will again.

I am kinda bummed that Donny is out. I dislike Derrick now. Actually, I don't like ANY of them, to be honest.

At this point..I don't really care who "wins".


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derrick is being a cop in there. Incognito. But still a cop, thinking like one, acting like one. Problem is...he tends to forget all the eyeballs on him NOT in the house. He is going to experience a lot of shit over those lapses, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's playing his game well, but holy crap his style has made the entire season boring and then we have to alternate with Frankie totally Queening out last night for his Big Brother Dragshow......I mean Play....hehe
Click to expand...



I'm glad America turned down their stupid little "show" Frankie was so sure was going to be enough for them to win another $5k each.  Derrick may not make it to the end if some of the ones on the bottom start thinking, but I don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## Gracie

Frankie had a meltdown last night. He now knows he is hated. But, to make himself feel better, he is telling the cameras that America didn't like the show because we are not ready to see men in drag. Um. Uh. Yeah. Ok. Eye roll.


----------



## Gracie

And...Derrick is now aware that America is totally pissed off at him for voting out Donny..so now he is after Crusty (Christine), to possibly make amends. I think it's too late, but...I'd be happy if he got that nasty skank outta there.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> And...Derrick is now aware that America is totally pissed off at him for voting out Donny..so now he is after Crusty (Christine), to possibly make amends. I think it's too late, but...I'd be happy if he got that nasty skank outta there.




Yeah, I don't like her very much.  Did you see her husband?  No wonder she's cuddling up to Cody.....


----------



## Gracie

I hear ya. Poor guy. But he might be able to fix himself up better if he got rid of those stupid plugs in his ears. He did not seem amused at her antics. Her parents didn't either.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I hear ya. Poor guy. But he might be able to fix himself up better if he got rid of those stupid plugs in his ears. He did not seem amused at her antics. Her parents didn't either.




I know.  Felt sorry for him, can't understand why anyone would want to do that to their ears!


----------



## Gracie

Same reason we wore flowers in our hair, I guess, lol.


----------



## Michelle420

Holy crap was that Donny eviction sad or what, I wiped tears with him.


----------



## Marianne

I liked Donny,I'm sad he was evicted. I hope Frankie gets the boot.  Oddly the one who hasn't played any game, Victoria, has a good shot at making the final two just because she will be good to sit by when the Jury is making their decision.


----------



## Marianne

AGHHHH! Nicole, quit being a whiney bitch,suck it up and fight.


----------



## Gracie

Oy. Christines husband is selling Team Christine shirts on ebay. 2 have sold so far. Probably to her parents, lol.

Anywho...this poor guy. No wonder she is all over Cody.


----------



## Gracie

Marianne said:


> AGHHHH! Nicole, quit being a whiney bitch,suck it up and fight.


her horrible deadpan monotone and speaking through her nose...ack. I can't stand to listen to her. And all she does is whine. She had many chances to win but either folded, "forgot" answers or in general was a tard. WHY everyone at SS if rooting for Nicole, I have no clue. She is as worthless as Vanessa (Victoria). (running joke over there. She is so forgetful, they decided to call her every name beginning with V...virginia, valerie, vanessa, etc).


----------



## Mertex

The show Sunday was so pathetic.  Nicole you deserve to go home, you haven't done anything to help yourself....maybe you can win the POV, but I seriously doubt it.

Argh.....Frankie is so damn annoying.......I can't decide who I want to go out next, Frankie, Caleb or Christine!


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> AGHHHH! Nicole, quit being a whiney bitch,suck it up and fight.
> 
> 
> 
> her horrible deadpan monotone and speaking through her nose...ack. I can't stand to listen to her. And all she does is whine. She had many chances to win but either folded, "forgot" answers or in general was a tard. WHY everyone at SS if rooting for Nicole, I have no clue. She is as worthless as Vanessa (Victoria). (running joke over there. She is so forgetful, they decided to call her every name beginning with V...virginia, valerie, vanessa, etc).
Click to expand...



That is too funny.  I think Victoria is so clueless, she still thinks that because she's still there she has a chance at winning!  Wahahaha!


----------



## Gracie

Valerie is an idiot. Actually..all of them are. Another wall screamer was there last night screaming BD FRANKIE but before anyone heard it clearly, DERRICK shooed them all in the house saying "We don't want to hear this". Um. No. HE doesn't want them to hear DERRICK IS A COP AND PLAYING ALL OF YOU. And like the good little mindless lemmings they are..they let him push them back in the house.

BB is freaking out over the rapid bailing of their feeds to Utopia, so they broke out some booze. Christine said for the guys to not take advantage of Virgina (see? I got in the habit now too, lol) if she gets drunk, and Frankie said they should break her virginity in ALL ways...ass and vagina. Now TMZ is all over it with news reports, Vanessas parents are having a shit hissy, Arianna has backed way off of her supporting Frankie and Frankie is clueless as usual as to how hated he really is.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

They are doing that at Jokesters, too - calling Victoria by all those names. It took me awhile to catch on to what they meant, it's been going on there for over two months.

That's disgusting what Frankie said about her, no wonder her parents are outraged. He has said gross things about all the other contestants as well, I feel sorry for his sister and the rest of his family because of him.

I'm at the point I just don't know what to say about this season and I don't like anybody left in the house. There's no way I want a pig like Frankie to win, but the other ones are stupid, except for Derdick, who manages to be such a control freak and boring at the same time.

Christine's husband has been with her since junior high, he seems as weird as his wife. She is going to have a lot of trouble surviving a DE but I think I want her to. And Cody and Caleb are REALLY thick and I want them to cut Derdick soon - he's going to try to drag Vic to F2 if he gets a chance.

And Nicole has had her chances and blew them all - sorry she's the one that came back, Hayden would've been much better. And Nicole STILL trusts Cody and his handler, despite everything.

It's telling to me that in one of those shoutouts, somebody said "DERRICK IS A COP!!!" but they heard it as "DERRICK IS A COCK!!!".


----------



## Gracie

Frankie also keeps touching the guys peckers. Staff told them to be "open minded" this season and make sure to not be "bigots" like last season, so they are letting this freak maul them. EvelDick tweeted "Why are these supposed macho men letting this guy touch their pricks??" or words to that effect.

Its sickening. Talk about sexual harassment.


----------



## Gracie

And did you see that pic of Frankie with his balls hanging out, showing the hamsters how big they are? SICK.


----------



## Gracie

@UnAmericanYOU.....

Did you sign up for the free feeds of Utopia? You outta. They have had like 20+ fights (a few with contact) since they started....and this is just the 3rd day. LOL


----------



## Gracie

> Victoria, sobbing: You can't go home before me. Cause I will feel super guilty.
> Derrick: What did she say to you? That I may go home?
> Victoria: Not in a mean way, but to mentally prepare me.
> Derrick: Honestly? They're gonna take you, at final 3, because they think they can beat you. You literally have 2 weeks at least in this game. And if i left for some reason before that, you'd only have 2 weeks left in this house. If you do something dumb you'll regret it. The only thing I ask of you, is you've got to lock down your emotion a bit. You'll realize after the show, you'll learn things, this is only a game. So you have to take this (crying) out of it.



I shit you not...Valerie is threatening to DOR herself to save her precious Derrick. This bitch is batshit crazy.


----------



## Gracie

Doesn't BB vet their contestants? Oy.

*Caleb Continues to Lie About His Military Experiences*



Photochop by Blistering

_I realize this could go in the Caleb Reynolds Spool of Lies post, which is the most popular post of the month by FAR, but I really have a pet peeve about guys who embellish their military experiences and tonight Caleb told some whoppers. I also realized where these combat stories and medic stories of his are coming from. Caleb told Rachel Riley in her interview with him pre-show that he worked in a prison in Iraq for about nine months and hated every minute of it because the prisoners made fun of him all day. He says he joined the military to fight on the front lines and was disappointed and pissed off and quit when he got back home. He was not a medic, nor was he involved in direct combat.

So where did all the stories come from? Well on tonight’s show we saw his HOH room and there were three military items there. First, his uniform cap.  Next, was an American flag he claims he got because his infantry unit was the last to leave Bagdad so “They took flags of each of us that were there and they flew them in the soil of Baghdad.”  He gave it to his mom when he got home._




_I’m not sure who flies flags in soil, but in the military they are flown in the air. I can assure you that Caleb was not in the last unit to leave Iraq. That would be 4th Stryker Brigade, 2nd Infantry Division  out of Fort Lewis Army Base near Seattle, Washington.  I can also assure you that the troops were not provided with flags flown in soil or air when the left. Furthermore, when a mother of a soldier is presented a flag by someone in the military it means their son or daughter is dead. This whole story is such bullshit he could hardly get it out._

Finally, and perhaps even more ridiculous is the Infantry Blue Cord and the story that _Caleb tells along with it.  According to Caleb he said, ” This guy right here,  This is my heart, it means a lot to me.  It’s a blue cord. It’s an infantry cord. My dad is retired special forces, so I was like dad, will you present this and put it on me. So I was standing there in formation and my dad walks up and he’s like ‘Good job, son.'” Then he demonstrates how the cord is worn.

Not one wore of that is true other than the item in his hand is an Infantry Blue Cord.  It’s not a cord for reservists with no officer training who want to fly to Iraq and kill things. It’s also not for special forces particularly. If you read the transcript of what he said. He seems to be saying that it was his father’s and he presented to him from father to son. He’s such a fucking idiot. You don’t pass down military decorations from father to son.  Father’s don’t trot out onto the field during military formations to pat their sons on the back for fictitious military service.

The Infantry Blue Cord is presented to all qualified infantrymen in the U.S. Army at the end of their Initial Entry Training. Officers commissioned into the infantry receive their Blue Cords at the end of the Infantry Officer Basic Course (IOBC). [Source Wikipedia]

As for Caleb’s demonstration, he reenacted his father putting it on his left arm. The Infantry Blue Cord is worn on the right shoulder.  Clearly that cord has been worn a good bit by someone, but it sure as hell was not Caleb._




_I’m now convinced that Caleb is retelling military stories from his father or other family members that did serve in combat as his own. Caleb has been playing up is military service on the live feeds saying that he is sure that will get America to vote for him for America’s Favorite Player.  Christine, Cody and Frankie have all bought into his military bullshit. But Derrick has to know that was a pile of horseshit. Right?

And shame on Big Brother for letting this fool lie about his service experience and decorations on the regular show when America’s Favorite Player voters can be influenced.

It’s pretty sickening if you ask me._


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Doesn't BB vet their contestants? Oy.
> 
> *Caleb Continues to Lie About His Military Experiences*
> 
> 
> 
> Photochop by Blistering
> 
> _I realize this could go in the Caleb Reynolds Spool of Lies post, which is the most popular post of the month by FAR, but I really have a pet peeve about guys who embellish their military experiences and tonight Caleb told some whoppers. I also realized where these combat stories and medic stories of his are coming from. Caleb told Rachel Riley in her interview with him pre-show that he worked in a prison in Iraq for about nine months and hated every minute of it because the prisoners made fun of him all day. He says he joined the military to fight on the front lines and was disappointed and pissed off and quit when he got back home. He was not a medic, nor was he involved in direct combat.
> 
> So where did all the stories come from? Well on tonight’s show we saw his HOH room and there were three military items there. First, his uniform cap.  Next, was an American flag he claims he got because his infantry unit was the last to leave Bagdad so “They took flags of each of us that were there and they flew them in the soil of Baghdad.”  He gave it to his mom when he got home._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I’m not sure who flies flags in soil, but in the military they are flown in the air. I can assure you that Caleb was not in the last unit to leave Iraq. That would be 4th Stryker Brigade, 2nd Infantry Division  out of Fort Lewis Army Base near Seattle, Washington.  I can also assure you that the troops were not provided with flags flown in soil or air when the left. Furthermore, when a mother of a soldier is presented a flag by someone in the military it means their son or daughter is dead. This whole story is such bullshit he could hardly get it out._
> 
> Finally, and perhaps even more ridiculous is the Infantry Blue Cord and the story that _Caleb tells along with it.  According to Caleb he said, ” This guy right here,  This is my heart, it means a lot to me.  It’s a blue cord. It’s an infantry cord. My dad is retired special forces, so I was like dad, will you present this and put it on me. So I was standing there in formation and my dad walks up and he’s like ‘Good job, son.'” Then he demonstrates how the cord is worn.
> 
> Not one wore of that is true other than the item in his hand is an Infantry Blue Cord.  It’s not a cord for reservists with no officer training who want to fly to Iraq and kill things. It’s also not for special forces particularly. If you read the transcript of what he said. He seems to be saying that it was his father’s and he presented to him from father to son. He’s such a fucking idiot. You don’t pass down military decorations from father to son.  Father’s don’t trot out onto the field during military formations to pat their sons on the back for fictitious military service.
> 
> The Infantry Blue Cord is presented to all qualified infantrymen in the U.S. Army at the end of their Initial Entry Training. Officers commissioned into the infantry receive their Blue Cords at the end of the Infantry Officer Basic Course (IOBC). [Source Wikipedia]
> 
> As for Caleb’s demonstration, he reenacted his father putting it on his left arm. The Infantry Blue Cord is worn on the right shoulder.  Clearly that cord has been worn a good bit by someone, but it sure as hell was not Caleb._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I’m now convinced that Caleb is retelling military stories from his father or other family members that did serve in combat as his own. Caleb has been playing up is military service on the live feeds saying that he is sure that will get America to vote for him for America’s Favorite Player.  Christine, Cody and Frankie have all bought into his military bullshit. But Derrick has to know that was a pile of horseshit. Right?
> 
> And shame on Big Brother for letting this fool lie about his service experience and decorations on the regular show when America’s Favorite Player voters can be influenced.
> 
> It’s pretty sickening if you ask me._



If that is all true, he will be criticized tremendously when he leaves BB.....and rightly so....nobody likes someone who wants to take credit for serving in the Military when they haven't....that the worst type of lying anyone can do, too bad they did away with the Stolen Valor Act.


----------



## Gracie

I don't know if it is true or not...I hope it isn't. But if it IS...yeah. Ol Caleb is going to be hated worse than Frankie.


----------



## Michelle420

Mean Girls BB16


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I don't know if it is true or not...I hope it isn't. But if it IS...yeah. Ol Caleb is going to be hated worse than Frankie.




Maybe they think that they can lie while playing this game of  BB, without consequences, but many have suffered consequences.....we all recall Aryn and GenaMarie...they both lost jobs for their racist remarks.


----------



## Gracie

Derrick thinks he will be hated if he votes out Frankie since they are TA. Duh. He is in for a rude awakening, himself.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Derrick thinks he will be hated if he votes out Frankie since they are TA. Duh. He is in for a rude awakening, himself.




Poor Frankie, he's desperate to be noticed, maybe become a star, doesn't realize he is annoying as hell.


----------



## Michelle420

They all suck, I don;t want any of them to win


----------



## Mertex

Maybe if Victoria (Vanessa, Virginia) wins, it will show that anybody can win and all the ones that were working so hard and being mean and hypocritical can suck it.....they wasted their efforts....LOL!


----------



## Gracie

Poor Vespia. Such a loser. Hell...all of them are, to be brutally honest.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> Maybe if Victoria (Vanessa, Virginia) wins, it will show that anybody can win and all the ones that were working so hard and being mean and hypocritical can suck it.....they wasted their efforts....LOL!



Ugh remember when she got drunk and made out with Frankie. Also she always complains about all the girls while hanging all over Derrick. She's a hypocrite.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Wanted to get a post in before it aired tonight on the East Coast - thanks for the link, Gracie, that show seems very interesting so far.

Unlike this season's BB -like Drifter, I think I hate them all.  Nicole is going to go first for sure, but I don't know who will follow - hope it's not Christine, just because she's about the only one left that would shake things up and nominate/backdoor Frankie. I *think* Cody is still on her side, although Derdick keeps pressuring him to go with Derdick's F2 choice Victoria and get rid of Chris.

Caleb is just delusional, him and his wild stories. He reminds me sometimes of Coach, a less New Age version. Frankie is gross, hope he's the second boot tonight.

It would be funny if the F2 really ends up being Derdick and Veronica, with Veronica with the win in a landslide. You'll need a bitter jury for that one. Derdick was beyond smug and annoying last night, and I hope his "no blood on my hands" strategy fails.


----------



## Mertex

That was the worst episode ever.  Nicole, couldn't even remember what damn cable to cut.....she deserves to go the jury house.  One good thing, we won't have to listen to her nasal twang anymore.

Caleb is so ignorant.  He tells the world that he's in charge that he is making up his own mind then he proves what a sheep he is by doing everything Derrick tells him to do.  Vicenta  is going to end up with $50k without having to do a damn thing, because Derrick wants her for F2....he knows nobody in their right mind would give her a vote....she hasn't done a damn thing.  She was the 2nd one to explode in the last challenge for Veto.

I hope Christine (whom I don't care for) wins HOH, and puts up two of the bombonaters.....Frankie/Caleb/Derrick or Cody need to go.  Now that Nicole is gone, I'm rooting for Christine, even though I don't care for her, because I hate manipulators, especially those who brag about doing it and I hate the ones that are not able to see it........argh.........not sure Christine is up to it, though, she would probably put herself up to keep Derrick and the rest happy.

Wow!  I vented.


----------



## Gracie

Poor christine got sucker punched AND booed by the audience. And stupid Frankie said she got booed because the audience hates her for "speaking ill of him". Like..wtf?? That guy is stupid. And he is going to be soooo surprised when HE is booed. Damn fools are going to fuck up so much and he will slide right in to F2 becuase Derrick is an idiot. F2 could be Vanqeesha and Frankie. Wouldn't THAT be awful? oy

I hate every damn one of them left. They ALL suck.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Poor christine got sucker punched AND booed by the audience. And stupid Frankie said she got booed because the audience hates her for "speaking ill of him". Like..wtf?? That guy is stupid. And he is going to be soooo surprised when HE is booed. Damn fools are going to fuck up so much and he will slide right in to F2 becuase Derrick is an idiot. F2 could be Vanqeesha and Frankie. Wouldn't THAT be awful? oy
> 
> I hate every damn one of them left. They ALL suck.



Yeah, it kinda sucked to watch the program tonight.  Derrick controls them like puppets, it makes me laugh when any of them are speaking to the camera and saying they are going to do what is best for their game and then they turn around and do exactly what Derrick tells them to do.  I don't think any of them will take Derrick out....he's probably going to win, and old Ventana is going to win $50k for doing absolutely nothing......less than nothing...


----------



## Gracie

What would have been a great mix up was for Frankie to take one down from the block...like Victoria..and put Cody up against christine. LOL. But...he didn't.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Poor christine got sucker punched AND booed by the audience. And stupid Frankie said she got booed because the audience hates her for "speaking ill of him". Like..wtf?? That guy is stupid. And he is going to be soooo surprised when HE is booed. Damn fools are going to fuck up so much and he will slide right in to F2 becuase Derrick is an idiot. F2 could be Vanqeesha and Frankie. Wouldn't THAT be awful? oy
> 
> I hate every damn one of them left. They ALL suck.



Hahahaha, I like that....Vanqeesha....she's going to end up with $50k - just mark my words.  And poor dumb Christine....just like I said at the start, they used her, abused her and dumped her.  She deserves it. (being dumped, that is).


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> What would have been a great mix up was for Frankie to take one down from the block...like Victoria..and put Cody up against christine. LOL. But...he didn't.


No, because they are all weak freaking wimps.  Remember when Evil Dick used to control the House?  At least Derrick is not mean and hateful like Evil Dick....


----------



## Gracie

I think the whole internet is calling her every name under the sun EXCEPT her real name. It's a riot, lol.
And yeah...she will probably win second place. Another floater, takes a prize. Oy.


----------



## Gracie

EvelDick wants to go on Utopia. I hope he does!


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> EvelDick wants to go on Utopia. I hope he does!




Okay....what's Utopia?


----------



## Gracie

Oh my. Oh goodness. You didn't read the Utopia thread? Jeez, Mertex. You don't know what you are missing out on, lol. It is kicking BBs ass. Go read that thread.


----------



## Gracie

Utopia. OMG US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Gracie

Uh oh. Christine is not happy about being booed.

Ashlee Kelly on Twitter EvelDick http t.co mmj8ZpCsxE


----------



## Gracie

What someone wrote about Utopia on the BB forum:



> So far we've had a chick with a Z cup get expelled, topless yoga, full frontal waterfall bathing, a doomsday prepper cat lady having various meltdowns over dying plants, two physically-violent altercations (both started by - SHOCKER - the two black guys), people openly relieving themselves on camera, cows openly relieving themselves on camera, molestation by cow, one girl asking another girl if she talked to the cow today, a polyamorous slut who has 3 partners at home and soon to be 8 more here, a pregnant chick who wants to use her camera time to pop out her baby like it's PEZ, a Kentucky hillbilly who says "At the end of the day" all the time and strangely isn't Caleb, a badass ex-convict who has spent the past 5 days on his man-period, and way too much more to list. So come join in the fun and let's all bid King Derrick and the shitastic season he strangled the life out of goodbye once and for all.


----------



## Mertex

Wow...doesn't sound like something I would be interested in, plus I don't have the time....


----------



## Gracie

I have plenty of time, lol. And I have been watching the feeds when I am not here. It's a filler until Survivor comes back on..or Celeb Apprentice...or Amazing Race...or Hell's kitchen. I need to stay occupied and this is the only way I can.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.

Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.

I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.


----------



## Gracie

Nicole IS an airhead and I am so glad I don't have to listen to her monotone nose voice. Hell, all of them are airheads. And that reset button thingy is just dumb. They should have brought that out when Donny was on the block. I think it is a last ditch effort by production to furiously try to lure viewers back to watching BB. Unfortunately, its a little too late now. Nobody really cares who is F4 any more.


----------



## Faun

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.


Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile...this is what is going on with the new show airing this coming sunday, Utopia:

Current articles in the news about Utopia:

*Deadline Hollywood - Fox Show Redefining ‘Utopia’ Ahead Of Sunday Premiere:*
 8216 Utopia 8217 Contestants Already Running Into Issues Before Series Premiere Deadline
*USA Today -  'Utopia' takes perfect aim at character conflict:*
 Utopia takes perfect aim at character conflict
*Fox Business -  Fox attempting to break new ground with risky reality TV experiment 'Utopia' :*
Fox attempting to break new ground with risky reality TV experiment Utopia Fox Business
*NY Daily News -  Fox's ambitious reality show 'Utopia' assembles a team of strangers to try to build a better world:*
Fox s ambitious reality show Utopia assembles a team of strangers to try to build a better world - NY Daily News
*The Wrap -  Fox Alternative Chief Addresses Why ‘Utopia’ Contender Was Booted :*
Fox Alternative Chief Addresses Why Utopia Contender Was Booted - TheWrap
*B & C (Broadcasting and Cable) -  Fox Reality Chief Talks Up Visions of ‘Utopia’ :*
Fox Reality Chief Talks Up Visions of Utopia Broadcasting Cable


----------



## Michelle420

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.



I don't like any of them left. But I can't stand derrick's smug attitude and Frankie's molesting of the HG's. I wish those two were gone most of all.


----------



## Michelle420

Faun said:


> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.
> 
> 
> 
> Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.
Click to expand...


Her and Cody should be booed. 

But I bet you they won't boo Cody because he is good looking.

Still, his behavior is questionable as is Christine's in my opinion.


----------



## Gracie

If any other houseguest did what Frankie was doing, they would be sued for sexual harassment.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> If any other houseguest did what Frankie was doing, they would be sued for sexual harassment.



Yeah, I don't get it. I think he is just a spoiled entitled brat who thinks he can do whatever he wants.

He gets on my nerves.


----------



## Faun

drifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




drifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.
> 
> 
> 
> Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her and Cody should be booed.
> 
> But I bet you they won't boo Cody because he is good looking.
> 
> Still, his behavior is questionable as is Christine's in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Cody's not married.


----------



## Michelle420

Faun said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her and Cody should be booed.
> 
> But I bet you they won't boo Cody because he is good looking.
> 
> Still, his behavior is questionable as is Christine's in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody's not married.
Click to expand...


He should respect the other guy though regardless of Christine's behavior.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I still think there is a double standard in play here. Say there was an average-or-below man married to an average-or-below woman and there was a very beautiful woman the man hooked up in the house, and Chris and Cody never did anything, really. The guy wouldn't have been booed or judged nearly as harshly, viewers would've written it off as an opportunity he couldn't resist.

I wonder who Chris will vote for in the end, she was really rattled in her exit and seemed upset at the whole house.


----------



## Faun

drifter said:
			
		

> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.
> 
> 
> 
> Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her and Cody should be booed.
> 
> But I bet you they won't boo Cody because he is good looking.
> 
> Still, his behavior is questionable as is Christine's in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody's not married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should respect the other guy though regardless of Christine's behavior.
Click to expand...

He has no obligation to respect her husband when she doesn't even respect her husband. In fact, until she won HOH,  he couldn't know with any amount. of certainty that she was even married. Even then, she made herself * completely available* to him (if ya know what I mean) and he didn't take it to that level, though he could have if he wanted to.

Let's just say, Cody will not get booed when he leaves that house.


----------



## Gracie

Cody should be booed just for being a dumbass.


----------



## rcfieldz

Ms. Whin'y is gone. Please pass the chalk.


----------



## Michelle420

Faun said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.
> 
> 
> 
> Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her and Cody should be booed.
> 
> But I bet you they won't boo Cody because he is good looking.
> 
> Still, his behavior is questionable as is Christine's in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody's not married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should respect the other guy though regardless of Christine's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has no obligation to respect her husband when she doesn't even respect her husband. In fact, until she won HOH,  he couldn't know with any amount. of certainty that she was even married. Even then, she made herself * completely available* to him (if ya know what I mean) and he didn't take it to that level, though he could have if he wanted to.
> 
> Let's just say, Cody will not get booed when he leaves that house.
Click to expand...


It's a matter of personal ethics. I find him just as bad as her.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any other houseguest did what Frankie was doing, they would be sued for sexual harassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it. I think he is just a spoiled entitled brat who thinks he can do whatever he wants.
> 
> He gets on my nerves.
Click to expand...



I wonder what the Gay community thinks of him?  He doesn't act like a Gay person that I have ever known, he acts like a Drag Queen Clown.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her and Cody should be booed.
> 
> But I bet you they won't boo Cody because he is good looking.
> 
> Still, his behavior is questionable as is Christine's in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody's not married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should respect the other guy though regardless of Christine's behavior.
Click to expand...


Poor Christine, she was willing to do anything to win the $500k and she ends up winning nothing but embarrassment  for her husband and herself (which I doubt she has any), acting the way she did in front of everybody being married and all.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any other houseguest did what Frankie was doing, they would be sued for sexual harassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it. I think he is just a spoiled entitled brat who thinks he can do whatever he wants.
> 
> He gets on my nerves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Gay community thinks of him?  He doesn't act like a Gay person that I have ever known, he acts like a Drag Queen Clown.
Click to expand...


He perpetuate's a stereotype and it's annoying for sure.


----------



## Gracie

According to the gay community at SS, he is hated and is giving gays a bad name and most post "he needs to die". 

Christine is in for a world of hurt. She will no longer be able to work as a barrista or anywhere, actually, without being called a crusty cheap skank.
I lay that all on HER. And it didn't help that her parents said on tv that they were embarassed by her behavior and her poor fugly husband said he didn't mind but they COULD tone it down.
Yep. Crustine is in for a really bad time.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> According to the gay community at SS, he is hated and is giving gays a bad name and most post "he needs to die".
> 
> Christine is in for a world of hurt. She will no longer be able to work as a barrista or anywhere, actually, without being called a crusty cheap skank.
> I lay that all on HER. And it didn't help that her parents said on tv that they were embarassed by her behavior and her poor fugly husband said he didn't mind but they COULD tone it down.
> Yep. Crustine is in for a really bad time.



In her interview with Jeff, she was  unapologetic for things she said or did to people in the house .


----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the gay community at SS, he is hated and is giving gays a bad name and most post "he needs to die".
> 
> Christine is in for a world of hurt. She will no longer be able to work as a barrista or anywhere, actually, without being called a crusty cheap skank.
> I lay that all on HER. And it didn't help that her parents said on tv that they were embarassed by her behavior and her poor fugly husband said he didn't mind but they COULD tone it down.
> Yep. Crustine is in for a really bad time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her interview with Jeff, she was  unapologetic for things she said or did to people in the house .
Click to expand...

Then I hope she gets spit on a few times once she is OUT of jury. I don't care what she did to folks IN the house. Its a game. Its what she did to her husband and just being skanky and ugly WHILE in the house. And ugly meaning...literally and physically.


----------



## Michelle420

On another note, I've picked up that slang Jamokes from Derrick.

Sick of these jamokes left in the house.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> On another note, I've picked up that slang Jamokes from Derrick.
> 
> Sick of these jamokes left in the house.




Yeah, every single one of them.

Pretty boy Cody, just doing what he is told.
Clueless Bismo Cowboy, doesn't know that he doesn't know.
Vivienne, clueless and unable to do anything to make her worth being F5.
Frankie, over-the-top clown in feminine clothes.
Derrick, Smug and manipulative, knows he knows and bragging about it.


----------



## Gracie

Which is why I am so thankful for Utopia.
Last night..ANOTHER fight. This time between the convict and the black pregnant chick over.....bananas. Oy. So he went on a rampage, kicked in the door to the production shed, threw his mic in the pond and stomped out forever, with the gates to the compound soundly shut behind him. Good. They need to quit sending felons in there.

This morning, one of the new gals that just arrived yesterday got into an argument with Bella the Wannabe Queen Of Gardening, and Bri, the wannabe vet that doesn't know diddly squat. So.....when I wanna see action..thats where I am at, lol.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Which is why I am so thankful for Utopia.
> Last night..ANOTHER fight. This time between the convict and the black pregnant chick over.....bananas. Oy. So he went on a rampage, kicked in the door to the production shed, through his mic in the pond and stomped out. Good.
> This morning, one of the new gals that just arrived yesterday got into an argument with Bella the Wannabe Queen Of Gardening, and Bri, the wannabe vet that doesn't know diddly squat. So.....when I wanna see action..thats where I am at, lol.



I tried to watch the feeds but the two times I went there, the feeds were down.


I really don't have time to be addicted to them this semester but if they are really good I will probably get hooked.


----------



## Gracie

I watch every night. Usually around their dinner time. Sometimes I swing by during the day. It beats BB big time. No frankies.


----------



## Gracie

And..you have to be signed in to the passport. I get the free feeds. To get the other feeds, you gotta pay 5 bucks a month. No thanks. And the feeds are rarely down. It just takes a few minutes to get them to load. Again, via the passport thingy.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> And..you have to be signed in to the passport. I get the free feeds. To get the other feeds, you gotta pay 5 bucks a month. No thanks. And the feeds are rarely down. It just takes a few minutes to get them to load. Again, via the passport thingy.



I get the free feeds same place I get free bb feeds.


----------



## Gracie

pm me with this magic place!


----------



## Gracie

Well...the golden buh-un (which is what they say instead of BUTTON...and drives me nuts) is a reset and they don't know...but they pushed it anyway. So now Viceroy is pretending to be mad at Derk cuz she is going to be evicted..maybe...and wants Derk to win. But..they don't know all they did last week has been reset due to the buh-un pushing.
Oy


----------



## Faun

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her and Cody should be booed.
> 
> But I bet you they won't boo Cody because he is good looking.
> 
> Still, his behavior is questionable as is Christine's in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody's not married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should respect the other guy though regardless of Christine's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Christine, she was willing to do anything to win the $500k and she ends up winning nothing but embarrassment  for her husband and herself (which I doubt she has any), acting the way she did in front of everybody being married and all.
Click to expand...

What could be more embarrassing than revealing to America that you're married to this ...... ?


----------



## rcfieldz

too funny!


----------



## Marianne

Christine got the boot to Boo's,lol. Then one of the jury house members asked her if she has a lawyer. Do you think she's catching on that she went too far with Cody? 

At this point I hope Derrick wins,he's playing a good game. Frankie is getting annoying but he is also playing a good game. I don't have the live feed so I have no clue who won the rewind HOH but I'll die laughing if it's Victoria. Maybe it's wishful thinking but I'm hoping that she's playing dumb and will pull out some competitive skills at the 11th hour to send Frankie packing.


----------



## Marianne

Faun said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that didn't turn out the way I wanted it to at all.  That airhead Nicole was still wanting her heroes Cody and Derdick to do well, what a tool. Now they're talking about some reset button, and what's up with those two TA tasks? Both of them would only end up helping Frankie and Derdick more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine played the fool, that's probably why she was booed. I thought the show allowing that was way out of bounds and it only validated her eviction in Frankie's eyes. Now they're all talking about Vanessa being the next to go so all of them make F4, ugh. It was pathetic to watch all of them run to Derdick before they could move.
> 
> I'd take ED over Derdick any day of the week, at least he didn't hide in the shadows like that annoying cop always does. I hope ED does go on Utopia, and I can see why that show is beating this one in the ratings now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christine was booed because she's a married woman who spent the summer flirting with another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her and Cody should be booed.
> 
> But I bet you they won't boo Cody because he is good looking.
> 
> Still, his behavior is questionable as is Christine's in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody's not married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should respect the other guy though regardless of Christine's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Christine, she was willing to do anything to win the $500k and she ends up winning nothing but embarrassment  for her husband and herself (which I doubt she has any), acting the way she did in front of everybody being married and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What could be more embarrassing than revealing to America that you're married to this ...... ?
Click to expand...

He doesn't look old enough to be married to anybody.


----------



## Gracie

Caleb won the rewind HOH. 

Christine went into jury house to greetings of...silence. Donny clapped his hands and laughed when she told them she got audience boo'd. When Christine answered "no" to Donny's question of "do you still like dinosaurs?" regarding Cody having to wear it again...Donny then asked if she had a good lawyer.

I think Christine knows she fucked up...and she doesn't really care. She's a skank, married to a dork. They will survive although her hubby will be looked on with pity more than he already is..and she will be looked on as skanky...which she already is. No wins and losses for those two.

Frankie IS playing a good game, but I still can't stand him. I dislike Vaginia INTENSELY. She is like fingernails on a blackboard. I'd rather be doomed with watching Frankie than her and her damn nose and stupidity.
Oh. Wait. I can't stand Cody either, and his snot swallowing. And Caleb is stupid. Hell, cody, caleb and valerie are all as dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Gracie

Oy. Viceroy is driving me bonkers. PLEASE go away soon.


----------



## Gracie

Caleb nom'd FRANKIE and Vladia. Poor frankie is in the bathroom crying because this is the WORST day of his life in that house. Frankie couldn't even squeeze out real tears for his grandfather but he's crying over this. Eye roll.

Hopefull he will go home....but if he doesn't, I will be just as happy to see Vaseline go.


----------



## Mertex

Marianne said:


> Christine got the boot to Boo's,lol. Then one of the jury house members asked her if she has a lawyer. Do you think she's catching on that she went too far with Cody?
> 
> At this point I hope Derrick wins,he's playing a good game. Frankie is getting annoying but he is also playing a good game. I don't have the live feed so I have no clue who won the rewind HOH but I'll die laughing if it's Victoria. Maybe it's wishful thinking but I'm hoping that she's playing dumb and will pull out some competitive skills at the 11th hour to send Frankie packing.



I don't think that's going to happen (Vernice pulling out some competitive skills at the 11th hour), and I just watched my taped Wednesday program and the reset....I have a feeling that it's going to be Deja vu....all over again.  Frankie winning and putting Vicenta and Cody back up.....but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mertex

Oh well, I just read your post (Gracie) where you said Caleb won.  I'm glad, although he is just as dumb as Cody and Valencia and Frankie.  I think Derrick snookered them all and for that he really deserves to win.  I'm hoping that he will be able to get F2....because none of the ones left deserve it more than he does.  He was smart, never even got put on the block and has them all doing what he tells them thinking they are helping themselves.  Too funny.


----------



## Gracie

Grodner REALLY tried to rig it where Frankie would stay by telling Derrick if BOTH wound up as F2 they would get a big reward (meaning...Derrick should see that Vaginia was evicted and keep Frankie). Shit hit the fan on twitter and other websites about it too. But..it came to nothing because Frankie is going home. Unless that fat bitch finds another stupid idea up her ass she can pull out to save her pet Frankie.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Grodner REALLY tried to rig it where Frankie would stay by telling Derrick if BOTH wound up as F2 they would get a big reward (meaning...Derrick should see that Vaginia was evicted and keep Frankie). Shit hit the fan on twitter and other websites about it too. But..it came to nothing because Frankie is going home. Unless that fat bitch finds another stupid idea up her ass she can pull out to save her pet Frankie.



I sure hope he goes home.   I'm so tired of seeing his stupid antics and carryings on.  I want to see the challenge and see where Frankie messed up....I thought he was going to win it again..........argh.......glad he didn't.


----------



## Gracie

Frankie is tweeting Ariana to get her "army" of fans to vote for him as AFP (Americas Favorite Player). Just how low life is that? Her fans don't necessarily mean HIS fans. And Zach was right on when he broke down in DR and asked why the fuck any of them were playing when Ariana Grande's brother was in there..and for BB to just hand Frankie the money cuz they are all wasting their time.
This cheating shit sucks. He shouldn't be allowed to tweet, Production needs to stop rigging shit for him. 

Remember when they didn't even want to tell the HG's about 9/11? Yet, Frankie is being led around by Production because they want him to win becuase his sister is Ariana and maybe they can play off her celeb status I guess. 

The whole thing sucks.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Frankie is tweeting Ariana to get her "army" of fans to vote for him as AFP (Americas Favorite Player). Just how low life is that? Her fans don't necessarily mean HIS fans. And Zach was right on when he broke down in DR and asked why the fuck any of them were playing when Ariana Grande's brother was in there..and for BB to just hand Frankie the money cuz they are all wasting their time.
> This cheating shit sucks. He shouldn't be allowed to tweet, Production needs to stop rigging shit for him.
> 
> Remember when they didn't even want to tell the HG's about 9/11? Yet, Frankie is being led around by Production because they want him to win becuase his sister is Ariana and maybe they can play off her celeb status I guess.
> 
> The whole thing sucks.



How in the hell is he able to tweet?  That sucks.....it might as well become a scripted show.....what a bummer.  Maybe enough publicity will be given this stunt and it will backfire on them....argh...........


----------



## Gracie

Frankie seems to know when he mom tweets him, when Ariana tweets him, etc. I think production is telling him in the DR sessions.


----------



## Gracie

And so it has begun:



> Joan Grande
> ‏@joangrande
> EVERY person on #BB16 has their family & friends tweeting for AFP. We are NO different & WILL be tweeting for Frankie. #NotSorry #GetReady



AFP is America's Favorite Player...NOT Ariana's Favorite Player. They need to not do a AFP this year since it is fixing to be a war between BB fans and some schmucks family wanting to steal the prize for a guy that is hated by most that watch the show.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> And so it has begun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joan Grande
> ‏@joangrande
> EVERY person on #BB16 has their family & friends tweeting for AFP. We are NO different & WILL be tweeting for Frankie. #NotSorry #GetReady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFP is America's Favorite Player...NOT Ariana's Favorite Player. They need to not do a AFP this year since it is fixing to be a war between BB fans and some schmucks family wanting to steal the prize for a guy that is hated by most that watch the show.
Click to expand...


I'm voting for Donny. I ended up liking him better than the jerks left in the house.


----------



## Mertex

Donny wasn't liked by any of the jerks in the house and he ended up being the only honest and dignified player.  So sad.


----------



## Gracie

Interesting comment posted by someone else, somewhere else:



> Its human nature to feel bad for someone when they're at their lows. Its what makes you a good person, because you're able to sympathize with someone even of you don't like them.
> 
> Just remember, Frankie never felt this for anyone in that house. When Brittany was in pain kicking the soccer goals even though she mostly knew she was going home anyway he made fun of her and got annoyed at people sympathizing with her. When Zach felt betrayed and heartbroken by Frankie turning on him Frankie turned it around on him and said Zach was the bad guy for hurting him. When Nicole lost all her friends and allies, was betrayed by everyone, and was alone and lonely in the house he made fun of her and got mad at Christine for simply talking to Nicole and not totally shunning her. When Christine left the house to a shocking chorus of boos Frankie used it to say they had done the right thing for America and started burying Christine even going so far as to make it about him and claim she must have made fun of him and his sister. M
> 
> You're a better person because you feel compassion for people you don't like, something Frankie can't or doesn't do. But Frankie deserves this and in the end he's not even being shunned or mocked. He's just getting evicted by people he's betrayed a bunch of times.



And..Caleb is complaining about Frankie, saying he is ready to go home because he is sick and tired of Frankie always grabbing his crotch and ass.
Caleb is too stupid to say "knock it off!", I guess.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Interesting comment posted by someone else, somewhere else:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its human nature to feel bad for someone when they're at their lows. Its what makes you a good person, because you're able to sympathize with someone even of you don't like them.
> 
> Just remember, Frankie never felt this for anyone in that house. When Brittany was in pain kicking the soccer goals even though she mostly knew she was going home anyway he made fun of her and got annoyed at people sympathizing with her. When Zach felt betrayed and heartbroken by Frankie turning on him Frankie turned it around on him and said Zach was the bad guy for hurting him. When Nicole lost all her friends and allies, was betrayed by everyone, and was alone and lonely in the house he made fun of her and got mad at Christine for simply talking to Nicole and not totally shunning her. When Christine left the house to a shocking chorus of boos Frankie used it to say they had done the right thing for America and started burying Christine even going so far as to make it about him and claim she must have made fun of him and his sister. M
> 
> You're a better person because you feel compassion for people you don't like, something Frankie can't or doesn't do. But Frankie deserves this and in the end he's not even being shunned or mocked. He's just getting evicted by people he's betrayed a bunch of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..Caleb is complaining about Frankie, saying he is ready to go home because he is sick and tired of Frankie always grabbing his crotch and ass.
> Caleb is too stupid to say "knock it off!", I guess.
Click to expand...



That's true.....a person who doesn't have empathy, even at a time when the other person is at a low point doesn't have a heart.  Frankie is all about Frankie.  I hope they boot his ass out this coming week.....I'm so tired of his behavior.


----------



## Gracie

Have you seen the pic of him showing off his huge balls? They are dangling out his short shorts...showing the other hamsters how big they are. Oy. And there is another pic of him wiping his ass in the mirror. Like...hello?? CAMERAS! 
Just gross. Flat out gross.


----------



## Michelle420

Big Brother - America s Favorite Houseguest Vote - CBS.com

I voted for Donny, but I bet Frankie will win since his sister is asking fans to vote for him.


----------



## Gracie

Julie makes me sick. I haven't seen the show yet, but I have heard about how she sucked Frankies ass. She also fucked up and gave a spoiler in her twitter that frankie was evicted before the show on the west coast even began. And, she introduced him to the audience as Ariana's Brother. And the audience was hand picked so he wouldn't get boo'd. The whole thing sucks.


----------



## Gracie

I saw Ariana's tweet before she took it down. She was offering 25k as a reward but then realized she didn't have a plan on who to pay, and for what. In short..she is an empty headed moron. So she removed it. But too many others saw it before she did. I think AFP should not be given..or Frankie eliminated...due to bribery.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Julie makes me sick. I haven't seen the show yet, but I have heard about how she sucked Frankies ass. She also fucked up and gave a spoiler in her twitter that frankie was evicted before the show on the west coast even began. And, she introduced him to the audience as Ariana's Brother. And the audience was hand picked so he wouldn't get boo'd. The whole thing sucks.



It's getting worse every year. I hope Utopia gets the ratings up and replaces Big Brother so sick of it.


----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie makes me sick. I haven't seen the show yet, but I have heard about how she sucked Frankies ass. She also fucked up and gave a spoiler in her twitter that frankie was evicted before the show on the west coast even began. And, she introduced him to the audience as Ariana's Brother. And the audience was hand picked so he wouldn't get boo'd. The whole thing sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting worse every year. I hope Utopia gets the ratings up and replaces Big Brother so sick of it.
Click to expand...

Ain't gonna happen. Utopia is on its last legs. It's the pits.
I hear BBCanada and BBAustralia is pretty good. Might start watching those on youtube. Julie sucks and so does Grodner.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie makes me sick. I haven't seen the show yet, but I have heard about how she sucked Frankies ass. She also fucked up and gave a spoiler in her twitter that frankie was evicted before the show on the west coast even began. And, she introduced him to the audience as Ariana's Brother. And the audience was hand picked so he wouldn't get boo'd. The whole thing sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting worse every year. I hope Utopia gets the ratings up and replaces Big Brother so sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't gonna happen. Utopia is on its last legs. It's the pits.
> I hear BBCanada and BBAustralia is pretty good. Might start watching those on youtube. Julie sucks and so does Grodner.
Click to expand...


Yeah I might start watching BBCanada too


----------



## candycorn

I used to watch this show back in college. I liked it a lot but when they had their "all star" edition where they brought back the fan favorites, it started getting too gimmicky for me.  I may be fuzzy on this but I think the all-star episode was in response to a writer's strike or something.  

Anyway, if you're going to have an all-star episode, it should involve those who won it in the past it would seem--the best players.  Haven't watched it much since then. Is it still HOH followed by Veto Comp followed by the vote?


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Big Brother - America s Favorite Houseguest Vote - CBS.com
> 
> I voted for Donny, but I bet Frankie will win since his sister is asking fans to vote for him.




I didn't vote, because the results always make me mad that I wasted my time.  I hope Donny wins, too, Frankie winning would only mean his sister was involved.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Julie makes me sick. I haven't seen the show yet, but I have heard about how she sucked Frankies ass. She also fucked up and gave a spoiler in her twitter that frankie was evicted before the show on the west coast even began. And, she introduced him to the audience as Ariana's Brother. And the audience was hand picked so he wouldn't get boo'd. The whole thing sucks.



That's so stupid....like people aren't going to find out.  They're playing up to the ones that they think will keep the show in high ratings.


----------



## Mertex

candycorn said:


> I used to watch this show back in college. I liked it a lot but when they had their "all star" edition where they brought back the fan favorites, it started getting too gimmicky for me.  I may be fuzzy on this but I think the all-star episode was in response to a writer's strike or something.
> 
> Anyway, if you're going to have an all-star episode, it should involve those who won it in the past it would seem--the best players.  Haven't watched it much since then. Is it still HOH followed by Veto Comp followed by the vote?



I don't think BB has ever had an "all star" edition.  You must be confusing it with some other show.  They bring back one or two players, but I've never seen a show made up of all previous players.

If they did, I must have totally missed it that year.............


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch this show back in college. I liked it a lot but when they had their "all star" edition where they brought back the fan favorites, it started getting too gimmicky for me.  I may be fuzzy on this but I think the all-star episode was in response to a writer's strike or something.
> 
> Anyway, if you're going to have an all-star episode, it should involve those who won it in the past it would seem--the best players.  Haven't watched it much since then. Is it still HOH followed by Veto Comp followed by the vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think BB has ever had an "all star" edition.  You must be confusing it with some other show.  They bring back one or two players, but I've never seen a show made up of all previous players.
> 
> If they did, I must have totally missed it that year.............
Click to expand...

 
I believe it was BB7 with Janelle, Dr. Will, Boogie..  Boogie won when Janelle sent Will packing and Boogie in true Chilltown form avenged his pal's honor.  Will and Janelle had a semi showmance and he ended up playing her.


----------



## Gracie

Caleb goes byebye tonight, I think. 
And the worst thing yet to come? That fucking slug Viceroy will go all the way to the end. Doing absolutely NOTHING to get there. And maybe even win.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Caleb goes byebye tonight, I think.
> And the worst thing yet to come? That fucking slug Viceroy will go all the way to the end. Doing absolutely NOTHING to get there. And maybe even win.



Derrick will Win, but she will get 2nd place.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Caleb goes byebye tonight, I think.
> And the worst thing yet to come? That fucking slug Viceroy will go all the way to the end. Doing absolutely NOTHING to get there. And maybe even win.




I seriously doubt that she will win the $500k.  She may win the $50k if Derrick gets his way and takes her to the end....but you never know....they are so crazy, they may just get mad and give it to Viagra.


----------



## Gracie

It would suit BB if she did win. Which proves you can take a slug that does nothing but pick her face hairs, stuff her face non stop, stare at a loaf of bread instead of studying for a contest,  fart louder than most men, complain about a 30 bucks cheap necklace being broken and wearing so much hair her scalp is infected and smearing bacteria all over sheets and bed pillows along with 5 lbs of makeup on her face...can win.


----------



## Faun

Gracie said:


> It would suit BB if she did win. Which proves you can take a slug that does nothing but pick her face hairs, stuff her face non stop, stare at a loaf of bread instead of studying for a contest,  fart louder than most men, complain about a 30 bucks cheap necklace being broken and wearing so much hair her scalp is infected and smearing bacteria all over sheets and bed pillows along with 5 lbs of makeup on her face...can win.


I'd vote for her if for no reason other than to send the message that BB'ers need to think twice about dragging a floater all the way to the final two for an easy win.


----------



## Gracie

I'm going to miss goofy caleb eye candy man.


----------



## candycorn

Mertex said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch this show back in college. I liked it a lot but when they had their "all star" edition where they brought back the fan favorites, it started getting too gimmicky for me.  I may be fuzzy on this but I think the all-star episode was in response to a writer's strike or something.
> 
> Anyway, if you're going to have an all-star episode, it should involve those who won it in the past it would seem--the best players.  Haven't watched it much since then. Is it still HOH followed by Veto Comp followed by the vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think BB has ever had an "all star" edition.  You must be confusing it with some other show.  They bring back one or two players, but I've never seen a show made up of all previous players.
> 
> If they did, I must have totally missed it that year.............
Click to expand...

It was 2006...IMHO....you missed nothing.


----------



## Mertex

candycorn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch this show back in college. I liked it a lot but when they had their "all star" edition where they brought back the fan favorites, it started getting too gimmicky for me.  I may be fuzzy on this but I think the all-star episode was in response to a writer's strike or something.
> 
> Anyway, if you're going to have an all-star episode, it should involve those who won it in the past it would seem--the best players.  Haven't watched it much since then. Is it still HOH followed by Veto Comp followed by the vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think BB has ever had an "all star" edition.  You must be confusing it with some other show.  They bring back one or two players, but I've never seen a show made up of all previous players.
> 
> If they did, I must have totally missed it that year.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was 2006...IMHO....you missed nothing.
Click to expand...



I guess I did....must have been watching something more interesting....


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I'm going to miss goofy caleb eye candy man.



He was nice looking but dumb as a shoe.  To the end he thought they still had the Bomb Squad......too funny.


----------



## Faun

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to miss goofy caleb eye candy man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was nice looking but dumb as a shoe.  To the end he thought they still had the Bomb Squad......too funny.
Click to expand...

Not for nothin ' buuuut ... he was this season's Conservative.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

BBCanada is a lot better. I'm just happy there's only one week left of this. I'm glad Frankie left but wanted Caleb to be in the F3 just to see how he did on the endurance segment. I'd heard Caleb was very anti-Obama but I'd bet Donny is a conservative as well. Not sure, though, but I'd rather Donny win AFP than Frankie. I was sick of seeing him be the star in every episode this year.

I still don't want any of the F3 to win for various reasons but I think it would be funny if Derdick was voted out third. It was never all that fair to me putting in some trained cop in with a bunch of sheltered and naive young adults.


----------



## Gracie

I think it would be a riot if Velma won and took Cody. LOL


----------



## Sarah G

Victoria is so obnoxious right now.  Her voice just grates on me, she thinks she is crushing all the other women in the house because she is in the F3.  Anyone there deserves this more than that slug.  I hope she gets booed too.  Derrick dragged her along and has no intention of staying in touch with her in the future.  It is Cody and Derrick in F2 with Derrick ftw! 

In my opinion.


----------



## Michelle420

@Gracie  I watched Utopia for the first time. The rev left and some new good looking young guy arrived. Also it looks like the group doesn't like the girl Bella.

This was the first episode I watched.


----------



## Gracie

Bella is batshit crazy. Rev couldn't handle all the sucking and fucking and nudity. New guy is Taylor. He seems sane, but that remains to be seen. Red's wife came to visit today. No comment about that. Personally, I don't know why married people went on this show. There is no prize winnings. The point is to make ones own utopia...but how can one do that without their family? It's stupid.
I go look now and then..today being one of the days since BB is on hold til Friday. Same o same o. Bri and Chris sucking and fucking, Nikki bitching, Bella being crazy, Aaron being an asshole, Red threatening to leave as usual, Mike thinking he's all that, Dedecker wanting to fuck all the guys and girls all at once in a big orgy, Amanda berating nudity because it is against her religion but getting knocked up without a husband is ok, Josh bullying, Hex getting drunk and picking fights...same shit, different day.


----------



## Mertex

UnAmericanYOU said:


> BBCanada is a lot better. I'm just happy there's only one week left of this. I'm glad Frankie left but wanted Caleb to be in the F3 just to see how he did on the endurance segment. I'd heard Caleb was very anti-Obama but I'd bet Donny is a conservative as well. Not sure, though, but I'd rather Donny win AFP than Frankie. I was sick of seeing him be the star in every episode this year.
> 
> I still don't want any of the F3 to win for various reasons but I think it would be funny if Derdick was voted out third. It was never all that fair to me putting in some trained cop in with a bunch of sheltered and naive young adults.



Yep, Derrick had the advantage for sure.  But, who knows, maybe Cody will win, he did win several vetoes and HOH,  except for canoodling with Christine, he doesn't seem as obnoxious as some of the ones that have been booted out.


----------



## Gracie

Cody is a fool if he takes Derrick. Then again, Cody IS a fool anyway.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Cody is a fool if he takes Derrick. Then again, Cody IS a fool anyway.




Well, he sure seems to have been kissing Derrick's ass all along and doing what Derrick tells him, but maybe, just maybe, the light bulb will go on and he'll realize that he has a better chance at winning with Viagra?  But then, I would hate to see that do-nothing get $50k for doing what she does best, nothing!  If he takes Derrick....I'm sure they'll give it to Derrick,  he didn't burn too many bridges, but maybe Frankie will do a good job in the jury house and convince everyone how Derrick was the bad guy and how he was the one responsible for everyone of them being in the jury house?  Nah....they'll give it to Derrick....he really outplayed them all.


----------



## Gracie

I am half assed wanting Vagina The Slug to win, just for them being idiots. BB better get their asses on the ball and get people not afraid to play the damn game and float to the end like she did. It's sickening. I would have rather had Frankie or Christine win before that bitch...and thats saying something.


----------



## Gracie

I changed my mind. Slug before Frankie.

This will make you barf:


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I changed my mind. Slug before Frankie.
> 
> This will make you barf:



How funny, some people just walked right by him, he's such an idiot.  If he ever makes it it will be because he doesn't have any sense of dignity and doesn't mind making a fool of himself and some people are just blown away by just anything....what a clown.


----------



## Gracie

This one is funny:


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> This one is funny:




That was too funny.  I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks Frankie is a doofus, I was beginning to think I was just being mean, not liking him the way I do........


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Bella is batshit crazy. Rev couldn't handle all the sucking and fucking and nudity. New guy is Taylor. He seems sane, but that remains to be seen. Red's wife came to visit today. No comment about that. Personally, I don't know why married people went on this show. There is no prize winnings. The point is to make ones own utopia...but how can one do that without their family? It's stupid.
> I go look now and then..today being one of the days since BB is on hold til Friday. Same o same o. Bri and Chris sucking and fucking, Nikki bitching, Bella being crazy, Aaron being an asshole, Red threatening to leave as usual, Mike thinking he's all that, Dedecker wanting to fuck all the guys and girls all at once in a big orgy, Amanda berating nudity because it is against her religion but getting knocked up without a husband is ok, Josh bullying, Hex getting drunk and picking fights...same shit, different day.



Will live feeds air the pregnant girl giving birth?


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was too funny.  I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks Frankie is a doofus, I was beginning to think I was just being mean, not liking him the way I do........
Click to expand...


Nobody likes Frankie.] except his family.


----------



## Sarah G

Frankie's gone because he was a comp beast.  Same with that slug Caleb.  We now have 3 boring HGs on feeds for an entire week.  Frankie would have kept things interesting for the feeders and he really did deserve to win this thing.


----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bella is batshit crazy. Rev couldn't handle all the sucking and fucking and nudity. New guy is Taylor. He seems sane, but that remains to be seen. Red's wife came to visit today. No comment about that. Personally, I don't know why married people went on this show. There is no prize winnings. The point is to make ones own utopia...but how can one do that without their family? It's stupid.
> I go look now and then..today being one of the days since BB is on hold til Friday. Same o same o. Bri and Chris sucking and fucking, Nikki bitching, Bella being crazy, Aaron being an asshole, Red threatening to leave as usual, Mike thinking he's all that, Dedecker wanting to fuck all the guys and girls all at once in a big orgy, Amanda berating nudity because it is against her religion but getting knocked up without a husband is ok, Josh bullying, Hex getting drunk and picking fights...same shit, different day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will live feeds air the pregnant girl giving birth?
Click to expand...


It might show some, but they will probably fuzzy out her private parts. And they will make sure to have it only on feeds 3 and 4..which are the charge feeds (money).


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile....EvelDick is on a roll. Someone complained and said its not fair that Ariana posted on twitter that she was voting for Frankie as AFP. Which pissed him off. This is his rant on twitter:

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
To everyone saying that Arianna posting on twitter that she is voting for Frankie isn't fair... Big Brother hasn't been fair in a long time

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
MVP wasn't fair with Elissa in the house. It wasn't fair the coaches got a 4 week pass. The guinea pig question wasn't fair in BB9 to Sharon

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
It wasn't fair that they said duos for one week when Jordan & Rachel were on the block. It wasn't fair when no eviction when Frank was 2 go

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
It wasn't fair they gave Matt the diamond POV. It wasn't fair Jeff got the coup d'etat. It wasn't fair they put my daughter in the house

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
It wasn't fair I got the vote I needed to stay from America's player in BB8. Isn't fair they recruit 10 out of 16 players when 1,000's apply

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
It isn't fair they tip people off in the diary room. It isn't fair they try to steer the game to keep players that bring them ratings

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
It isn't fair they throw in a twist to fuck someone, or deliberately save someone else. It isn't fair what they did to Nakomis & Cowboy

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
And yes, it isn't fair Frankie was cast because of his sister, voted onto Team A & might win AFP because of his sister. But BB isn't fair

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
Big Brother is a tv show. It's all about ratings = more $ for commercial spots. The tv shows only bring more people to watch commercials = $

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick 
They acted so offended at the racist comments in BB15, yet cast the biggest racist, homophobe John Rocker for Survivor. All about ratings...

EvelDick ‏@EvelDick
This VH1 show will be the last show I do. Over it...


----------



## Michelle420

I never liked Evel Dick, but it is true what he posted.


----------



## Gracie

Since BB is so boring now...I am back at Utopia. Those people are nothing but a shitload of Frankies. Oy. But...it ain't boring, lol.


----------



## Michelle420

I've been busy and have not watched the show for weeks, just read updates.

I will watch the Finale but I already know Derrick will win.

I don't think I will even watch it next year. I think I am over Big Brother.


----------



## Gracie

Too much meddling by production; bad casting. I might be done too. Not sure yet. It will be a long while before BB17 so we have time to think about it.


----------



## Michelle420

Yeah, I pretty much say I am quitting big brother every year


----------



## Mertex

I'll probably watch it again, so I'll have something to bitch about.  I don't like that it doesn't go the way I want it to go....oy....such is life.......


----------



## Gracie

I am finding the same with Utopia and having my bitchfest about the idiots in it.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I probably will watch the first few episodes of the next BB even though I think the one wrapping up tomorrow night is the worst one ever. Last season was pretty bad, too.

Disappointed (as is ED) about Survivor casting Rocker but doubt he could win anyways.  I just hope Probst doesn't drool all over him like Julie did with Frankie this year, but he probably will.

I've been so busy that I just saw Utopia for the first time in over a week - I just don't get the point. There's no prize and people flow in and out.

It's pathetic when you start looking forward to a finale, but I'm there. It certainly does look like a Cody/Derdick F2, with the big D as the winner but I wonder why Vanessa didn't tell D she'd vote for Cody if she was voted out by him and I wonder why Cody doesn't lose Derdick and take Vanessa instead if he wins that last part.


----------



## Mertex

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I probably will watch the first few episodes of the next BB even though I think the one wrapping up tomorrow night is the worst one ever. Last season was pretty bad, too.
> 
> Disappointed (as is ED) about Survivor casting Rocker but doubt he could win anyways.  I just hope Probst doesn't drool all over him like Julie did with Frankie this year, but he probably will.
> 
> I've been so busy that I just saw Utopia for the first time in over a week - I just don't get the point. There's no prize and people flow in and out.
> 
> It's pathetic when you start looking forward to a finale, but I'm there. It certainly does look like a Cody/Derdick F2, with the big D as the winner but I wonder why Vanessa didn't tell D she'd vote for Cody if she was voted out by him and I wonder why Cody doesn't lose Derdick and take Vanessa instead if he wins that last part.




Because Cody is to dumb to realize that Derrick has him beat, and  Derrick won't even take him to the end....and Valencia is to naive and  thinks she is the one that is going to choose who to take to the F2.....what a joke!  Derrick has them both mesmerized.


----------



## Sarah G

Derrick is taking Cody.  I'm so glad I don't get my BB info from you guys lol.


----------



## Michelle420

Big Brother Finale Night Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who will win  AFP Frankie, Zach or Donny LOL

Who will Derrick take to F2 ?


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Big Brother Finale Night Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Who will win  AFP Frankie, Zach or Donny LOL
> 
> Who will Derrick take to F2 ?




Well, I'll be pleasantly amazed if Derrick takes Cody.....why has he been tugging Viscotti along all this time if it isn't to take her to F2 because he and everyone knows she can't possibly win?  I hope Cody wins....although I don't like any of the three left.


----------



## Michelle420

Same I don't like any of them. I already know Derrick will win the whole thing.

I just wondered if the Grande's stole AFP from Zach or Donny


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Same I don't like any of them. I already know Derrick will win the whole thing.
> 
> I just wondered if the Grande's stole AFP from Zach or Donny




Probably, because Frankie wants to become a big movie star or something and his sister knows he doesn't have any talent and is just trying to make him feel good.


----------



## Gracie

Won't be coming on here for another hour and a half. But yeah..Derk is taking Cody. Valium knows and is ok with it and will vote for Derk anyway. She is crushing on Derk big time. Poor Derk.

Meanwhile..Utopia is making me batshit crazy. I get so frustrated with them. Oy.

Not sure who is on Survivor except those awful twins from TAR and thats about all I know. I will find out tonight when BB is over.


----------



## Marianne

I'm happy Derek won and Donny got the favorite houseguest.   I'd love to be a fly on the wall when Christine goes home to hubby and family;awkward!


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Won't be coming on here for another hour and a half. But yeah..Derk is taking Cody. Valium knows and is ok with it and will vote for Derk anyway. She is crushing on Derk big time. Poor Derk.
> 
> Meanwhile..Utopia is making me batshit crazy. I get so frustrated with them. Oy.
> 
> Not sure who is on Survivor except those awful twins from TAR and thats about all I know. I will find out tonight when BB is over.



I won't be able to see Survivor until tomorrow.  I had to go play Bunco tonight, and only had time to watch BB .....I'm glad that Cody won the final HOH and took Derrick to the F2.  I guess Derrick did play the best game, and Cody was deserving of the $50k....much more so than Valencia.  And my husband and I were hoping that Donny would win the $25k, and he did, so we are very happy with that.

Will watch Survivor tomorrow night, and I'm a fan of TAR.....too.


----------



## Faun

Congrats to Derek!


----------



## Gracie

Derek played a good game. Boring, but good.
I was thrilled when Frankie didn't even hit the top 3 AVP out of 10 million votes.
Overall...I'm glad it is over.
Oh, and Cody is a dumb fuck.

Now its off to Survivor, folks!


----------



## Sherry

I was rooting for Donny to win AFP...I do think though that he allowed Jocasta to influence his vote and/or turned bitter towards Derick. I also think that Jocasta is a poor Christian representative with her bitchy comment when casting her vote...even if she really believed it, she should have turned the other cheek at that point.


----------



## Gracie

Jocasta grosses me out. And that kiss she planted on Nicole? ewww.
And yes..she is the typical christian hypocrite. Glad I don't have to look at her ugly face any more.

And I am disappointed in Donny. He did turn into a bitter juror. Sore loser, is what he is.


----------



## Sarah G

So glad Donny won.  Watched part of the backyard interviews but Jeff's will be up at CBS later today.  It's always fun to get them talking outside the house.


----------



## Michelle420

I am glad Donny won AFP.

I didn't like Derrick so I don't care that Donny voted against him 

One of the most boring seasons ever.


----------



## Sarah G

That last week is always boring.  God, Andy, Gina Marie and that forgettable fat guy from last season were certainly boring.


----------



## Sarah G

Jeff and Jordo got married!


----------



## rcfieldz

Surprise! Big Brother's Jordan, Jeff Are Married, Expecting


----------



## Sarah G

rcfieldz said:


> Surprise! Big Brother's Jordan, Jeff Are Married, Expecting


How cute.  Nice couple.


----------

